# Sign up and discussion thread for Big Reaper 2016



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I will be the first to say I am in!! I stay out of all the smaller ones, but have not missed this one since I found the forum!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!  I will get you my info and post up my list in the other thread as soon as I get my new list made up. It needs an overhaul, lol. 

Okay...time to pull my blankets, pillows and string lights out of storage and set up camp in bethene's bushes!!! Who's with me?!?! We need drinks, we need goodies, we need glitter and, for heaven's sake, get the ninja gerbils ready to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I AM SO IN!!!!!!!!!!!! 

as always! sending pm!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!  I will get you my info and post up my list in the other thread as soon as I get my new list made up. It needs an overhaul, lol.
> 
> Okay...time to pull my blankets, pillows and string lights out of storage and set up camp in bethene's bushes!!! Who's with me?!?! We need drinks, we need goodies, we need glitter and, for heaven's sake, get the ninja gerbils ready to go!!!!!!!!!!


ive got glitter and booze!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

witchymom said:


> ive got glitter and booze!!!!!!!


Par-tay!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Par-tay!!



where do you want to start????? lolololol


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I am in!! Will PM you shortly Bethene!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Im in. 1st time was the winter reaper now on to the big dog 

PM will be coming.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in! Can not wait!!!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Hello I'd love to be involved! I took a few years off, but now I'm settled in the new home now and I'd love to do this again!!!- Amy


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Aww, I just came to watch, and then I read the rules...shipping in September, I can do. I planned on sitting this out due to not going back to work until late August, but this will work out fine for me!

I'll send the pm and a brand new likes/dislikes list ASAP


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! I'MMMM IN!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!!! we are off to a good start! We have four official, and several who said they are joining!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok, I've added my list and will change it a bit I'm sure. I love reading everyone's lists. It's so fun!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Officially signed up and list is posted and sent to bethene! Let the games begin!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm in and pass the bottle witchymom. I think I'm going to need it.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm not the jump up and down with excitement type, yet that's exactly what i did when I saw this thread!  I'm definitely in though it may take a few days to get my list ready.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I think I might be up to creating/shopping this year, so count me in this year.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay!! I have 8 official sign ups!!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so in!  It wouldn't be the season without SR. Thanks Bethene for doing this again!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hummm mm let's see


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

So in. So excited.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I'm in! I'm in!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm In WOOT!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow in full swing already... I'm in. I'll get the usual ready and PM'd soon.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been waiting for this all year! Wouldn't miss it for anything!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm in but, like a couple others, I need to redo my wants/needs list!! I will get my info to you after some re-vamping!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have such a great start!!!! Come on every one, you know you want to play!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

In IN IN whee!!! So excited! I'll go send my pm


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I want to join, and I will more than likely join. I just love this SR so much like most of you this kicks off the season for me! But things at home are rough so not making it official yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm in. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come one, come all!! Join the main Secret Reaper! It's the biggest one of the year, so we need to get lots and lots of Reapers/Victims!! There are plenty of blankets and pillows in bethene's bushes for everyone to get comfy and make our game plans for stalking her and her pre-reaper lists!! 

{{WitchyKitty turns on some Halloween jams to set the mood and get everyone in the spirit...}}


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

{{WitchyKitty spins another tune...everybody...Dance!!!}}


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, I LOVE Thriller!!

we have 16 so far!!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in! I'll send my list and my official pm soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have already been adding to my list since I sent it to bethene, and I'm sure I'll add/change more, lol...so, whoever gets me as a victim, make sure to check the list in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, page one!  I'm trying to not change it too much...but I read other people's lists and I get ideas!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm in  Will do my list & get my info in ASAP (well, as fast as i can with a 3yr old attached to me, lol)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, more victims coming!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I will be the first to say I am in!! I stay out of all the smaller ones, but have not missed this one since I found the forum!


This makes me happy as I am still trying to get one of your signs! I am so in just have to get a good list together before sending PM


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Only a few days in and it seems like we a good turn out so far. But the real question is who's camping out at Bethene's house with me. And where is the Auditor he always joins us, with his stealthy ninjas


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in i will work on my list


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking of joining. I usually do but I literally just today finished my last project to send off for the Magical Summer Solstice exchange lol it took me forever but it was the first time I actually handmade at least some aspect of every thing I am sending....I'm scared to send it to tell the truth. So right now I'm like oy vey can I start doing this all over again ? ! ? Give me a week or so and I will probably be like oh heck yes I can !


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

my poor poor boyfriend does not understand my enthusiasm. 

i tried to tell him. my daughter tried to tell him. my FRIENDS tried to tell him. 

He just doesn't know what he's gotten himself into ......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> Only a few days in and it seems like we a good turn out so far. But the real question is who's camping out at Bethene's house with me. And where is the Auditor he always joins us, with his stealthy ninjas


Scroll back to page one...I've been camping in the bushes since day one!! So glad to have someone else hanging out in the bushes...the more people stalking bethene, the better!!

I've been playing music, setting out pillows and blankets, asking for gerbils...we need to get this Reaper party going! We are missing some key party contributors!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't believe I missed this by 2 days! I was out last year, but I'm doin it this year! Must have missed the opening day because I was setting up a tent in the bushes. Get your glitter and wine out folks!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I wondered what my cats were looking at out the window so intently!!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Oooo yep I am excited and in! Off to figure up my list..


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

OH, and doubly excited over here because I also stopped at Michaels today and they have some Halloween out! I am stoked, our time of year is coming!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in. I have to brush off my wants list, and update. Then I'll be sending Bethene a PM


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...is it Victim Time, yet? No? ...what about now??

...okay, it's a little early, yet. I know.

...

...

...what about now?? Is it time, yet??


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We're in too! I say "we" because my 2 kiddos enjoy the Reaper process so much & contribute lots of ideas even though they are still pretty little. They just asked about "the Halloween boxes" a couple of days ago when we were in Micheals looking at their Halloween decor. My husband, the "Matt" in our screen name, enjoys helping to open the box & see what we got! LOL! I think this will be our 3rd year participating in the Main Reaper! I've got to put some thought into our list but once I get it together, we'll officially join in!

Oh, and as we camp out at Bethene's house, I'll be bringing an awesome red wine my friend from Houston introduced me to - Cabanero Red - red table wine with habenero peppers. It's excellent if you like a little kick! Cheers to another successful Reap! 

http://shop.twgwines.com/index.cfm?...Order Asc, P.ProductName ASC&ShippingState=CA


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Count me in. I had so much fun with the last one. I will get my list together and get it submitted. Woo hoooooooo *jumps around excited*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We officially have 21 signed up!!!!


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Count me in as well! I just got a house so get to do yard decor for the first time ever! HUGH fan of Terra's tombstones and pumpkinrot!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I am in i will work on my list


Hahahaha! There is NO resisting the Reaper!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

22!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes! I've been waiting so looooong!
Count me in!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm in!! I like that the shipping deadline is September. I'm starting school in August and things might get a little hectic. But, I've been on a fairly good crafting streak lately and have some cool things I can send if the deadline gets tight, like deadlines tend to get lol. I'll pm you shortly Bethene!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Yay! This is the so fun!. Just pm'd you Bethene. As always, thanks for all you do.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 26 officially!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Scroll back to page one...I've been camping in the bushes since day one!! So glad to have someone else hanging out in the bushes...the more people stalking bethene, the better!!
> 
> I've been playing music, setting out pillows and blankets, asking for gerbils...we need to get this Reaper party going! We are missing some key party contributors!


The more the merrier paying bribes to the kitties to watch her every move


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm in for sure! I'll get a list together and PM soon.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok Im in....thought I had posted. Its prob in another thread somewhere. Other forum members prob reading the other post and saying"she's in where?"


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Ok Im in....thought I had posted. Its prob in another thread somewhere. Other forum members prob reading the other post and saying"she's in where?"


And the Auditor has not even been pouring the drinks yet!


----------



## Halloweenboy101 (Aug 10, 2013)

I am back from the dead! And i am IN!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes!! Can't wait!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoo hoo!! up to 29!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more want to come play with us??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on , come join the reaper!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Did someone say glitter AND booze? ! Make room in the bushes, here I come!


----------



## CornStalkers (Sep 2, 2012)

In! Love the Secret Reaper!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Count me in again. I need to stream line my collection one way or another.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Whoo! Long day of furniture shopping for the new house. I am exhausted. It's time to crawl under the bushes into my little blanket tent, plug in the orange and purple string lights and cuddle down into all the blankets and pillows to relax! Listening to the sounds of chatter from my fellow Reapers who are excitedly talking about their lists and the night time ambient sounds in the background....the frogs, the crickets, the wind rustling through the trees...perfect!

...but first, I realize I need to brush all the glitter off the pillows! Who glitter bombed the blanket tent while I was gone???


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yay so can't wait &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey make room in those bushes. I brought chips *waves bags* gotta have chips with booze


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There's plenty of room! Pull up a pillow! I love chips!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

up to the top for more to see


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

My goodness I'm away from the forum for a few days and all heck breaks out well at least the big reap sign ups have started. Expect to see our we're in soon.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

What's chips without dip? Hmm, now what kind of dip should I bring? Make room I'm flying in.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 35!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm in, too! I also stay out of the smaller Reaps, but this one kicks off the season!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm in! Yay, can't wait - this is one of the milestone kick-offs for me, seeing the reaping going on! Thank you again Bethene for being the ringleader in all this....and I also appreciate the Sept shipping date! 

PM and Likes/Dislikes list will follow shortly....


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes please!! 
I'll have a current list up and my PM out this week!! 
Thanks so much Bethene for always running this for us all. You are so very appreciated for the hard work and time you give!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Did someone say glitter AND booze? ! Make room in the bushes, here I come!


Sweet now the party can get started


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

anyone else doing the one item that's local? i remember doing something like that a few years back


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

As they say, it's 5 O'Clock somewhere. Who needs a drink?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Meeeeeeeeeee please


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here you go moonwitchkitty.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> What's chips without dip? Hmm, now what kind of dip should I bring? Make room I'm flying in.


I love dip, too!!! Taco dip, four cheese dip, spicy salsa, french onion...so many choices...mmmmmm....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yummy, will need to crawl in the bushes with you guys.... have some Lebat Blue, anyone want any???


we now have 38!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_I'm in! I'll send my info to you soon, Bethene!_


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> _I'm in! I'll send my info to you soon, Bethene!_


_Okay, I sent all my info Bethene. We should be good to go now. _


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Come on, you know, you want to join us!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

*hands WitchyKitty some chili cheese dip and chips* This is going to be a rockin party for sure


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I brought some guacamole! It's my favorite with chips. Bailey's anyone? It's not the new almond kind. That tastes funny to me. This is coffee Bailey's, we need to stay up all night spying on Bethene! *throws glitter into the air *


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am in as always! This year is going to be great! I have graduated so hello free time!!!! Glad I can get back into all the Halloween fun again!!!!

I have some making up to do for last year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Whoo-hoo!! More dips, more drinks, more glitter and more Victims that could be mine!!!! Come on, great start, but we need more to join the fun!!! Hmmm...I've already played Monster Mash and Thriller to get people in the spirit and come play...maybe now I need to...maybe now it's time to.....yes...Yes...I think I have to........Put a Spell on You!!! Dance my fellow Victims and Reapers!! Dance! Dance until you die!!! Haha...hahahahahahahaaaa!!!! 

(...well, maybe not until you die...maybe just until you get tired, then you can just sit down in the blanket fort and have some more chips and dip...)


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I'm in! I will send info soon. Yay! Excited for this one.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay..more victims!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Info sent!!! Yay!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

need more victims


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I brought some guacamole! It's my favorite with chips. Bailey's anyone? It's not the new almond kind. That tastes funny to me. This is coffee Bailey's, we need to stay up all night spying on Bethene! *throws glitter into the air *



_Oh I'm down! I love guacamole and Bailey's! And glitter! Yes please!_


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, everyone!!! Come play with us!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so glad that the shipping deadline is in September! I've been so busy with work and family lately that I haven't even had time to think about revamping my list! 

If it's as hot at Bethene's house as it is here, I'll bring along the ice!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in! I'll send you my info soon.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I see lots of likes lists that I'd love to get  I'm so excited!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Good thinking Lizzyborden, we need more ice in here. Maybe someone shold bring more glitter too, I'm almost out.*shakes a plastic container (swish swish)*


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

We're in! It might be the weekend before I manage to get that likes list ready so I can pm Bethene and make it official, but we're in & can't wait!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Oh I'm down! I love guacamole and Bailey's! And glitter! Yes please!_


I hope that's not all part of a recipe!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

just checking in.. wonder what the number is


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Been kind of quiet around here, any more takers?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

why the hell was this all the way down at the bottom? 

Anyways, I was talking to Sir (how I refer to my boyfriend) about halloween and my costume, even though he largely ignores the whole fiasco (as much as he can, anyways- though he flat out REFUSES to dress up. party pooper.). So I was running through costume ideas and he goes ' if you dress up like a dominatrix, ill dress up too. 

wait, what? 

challenge accepted, buddy boy LOLOLOLOL 

So now im dressing up as something id never in a million years dress up as, just to get him in costume, at least, ONCE. 

LOLOL

and i have a job interview tomorrow. and then i found out one of my good friends is friends with the chick who is interviewing me. Guess who's going on my list of references??? LOLOL I might actually GET this job! 

YIPPPEEEE! 

i need coffee. 

well, based on my ramblings here, i probably DONT need coffee but yes, coffee is always the answer. 

except when its whiskey. cause then, jack is the answer.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was first! I was first!..had to say that because every other year I was last, I was last!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are up to 45!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> I was first! I was first!..had to say that because every other year I was last, I was last!


i wasnt far behind you! LOLOL

my spidey senses start to tingle when reaper nears..... lololol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

come on and join us in the fun! still room in the bushes for more...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I was first! I was first!..had to say that because every other year I was last, I was last!


haha you will be last to receive your reap lol


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Woohoo!!! I sent in my message the other day!!!! I can't wait!!!!! )))))))))


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> come on and join us in the fun! still room in the bushes for more...


Just how big are these bushes? There's a fully stocked bar, snacks, glitter and I'm bringing my enormous cooler full of ice. Just wondering if we're all going to fit in there?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Just how big are these bushes? There's a fully stocked bar, snacks, glitter and I'm bringing my enormous cooler full of ice. Just wondering if we're all going to fit in there?


Don't forget my blanket tents full of fluffy pillows and lit with Halloween string lights!!! Her bushes are amazingly bigger than they look from the outside......I am wondering if, maybe, it's one of those spells that makes tiny, small places huge when you walk inside...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Don't forget my blanket tents full of fluffy pillows and lit with Halloween string lights!!! Her bushes are amazingly bigger than they look from the outside......I am wondering if, maybe, it's one of those spells that makes tiny, small places huge when you walk inside...


Sounds like the closet in The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe. Bethene's bushes are a portal to a secret world! 

Fluffy pillows! Sounds comfy, I could (yawn) use a nap (yawn) about now....zzzzz


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So how many we up to?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Bethene is a witch, so the bushes are enchanted. Vast and ever expanding like my imagination, and not at ALL like my checking account. Plenty more room in here for spying on the victim list! I brought more coffee! And yea, where is the Auditor? Is he still around? I never see his posts anymore.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm wondering where The Auditor is, too!!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Don't forget my blanket tents full of fluffy pillows and lit with Halloween string lights!!! Her bushes are amazingly bigger than they look from the outside......I am wondering if, maybe, it's one of those spells that makes tiny, small places huge when you walk inside...


So her bushes are a TARDIS?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Looking at everyone's list i need to update mine


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im thinking its like the TARDIS


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MrsMcbernes said:


> So her bushes are a TARDIS?


great minds ...... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, like a Tardis, or the extension spells they used in Harry Potter for small tents, cars, bags, trunks, ect. Mary Poppins has one, as well, lol!! Regardless of which, bethene has some kind of magical trickery going on to fit us all in there!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

How many of us in the bushes?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> How many of us in the bushes?


Meee!!!  As usual, lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am really wanting a Victim!!! We have soooo much longer to go, it's going to kill me!! Since we just moved, I have been stockpiling boxes, packing materials, ect. in preparation for the Reaping. I am sooooo ready!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I hear that. I have so many ideas going in my head just wondering what my victim will like. Can I use that spell to make my dungeon (basement) bigger for prop making?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

No one signed up yet today,come on gang,you know that you want to.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Move to top


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm totally in.....super excited to get in the big reaper rather than later one like ive done every year till now.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> I hear that. I have so many ideas going in my head just wondering what my victim will like. Can I use that spell to make my dungeon (basement) bigger for prop making?


Wonder if there's a spell that would magically build me a workshop in the garage?


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm in  ..my one and only reap was in 2013 so I'm ready to jump behind the bushes again after 2 years missed with my list in hand...heading over to the Likes/Dislikes Thread to write my book..I mean my list.. so excited!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Wonder if there's a spell that would magically build me a workshop in the garage?


Oh now wouldn't that be great!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Yet again I find myself incredibly tempted to sign up. Hmmmm.


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

I would like to join in the fun! I missed last year so I've been making sure to keep an eye out for the sign-ups for this year. I will send you my info


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

Bethene - Just PM'd you my info but it didn't show up in my sent msg's folder? Just wanted to make sure you got it.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Tent is looking a little empty who's managing the bar?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor used to, but I haven't seen him around lately,.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So, what can I get you Moon Witch Kitty? What's your poison?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone else thirsty too? This tent is awesome by the way!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes,scary mats,have you all signed up!!
We now have 48!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wootwoot...Come on in and join the fun!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

So have I missed the releasing of the ninja gerbils or is that yet to come?!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 282963
> 
> Tent is looking a little empty who's managing the bar?


Ooooo new tent?! very swank!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited for this one


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger said:


> So have I missed the releasing of the ninja gerbils or is that yet to come?!


No ninja gerbils, yet. I think they work for The Auditor...Auditor...where are you???


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

JoyfulCrow said:


> Yet again I find myself incredibly tempted to sign up. Hmmmm.


Give into temptation then and join you know you wanna!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes,come on and join us!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Anyone else thirsty too? This tent is awesome by the way!


Shark bite


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We need more victims!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I love this time of year. Haven't missed one of these since I was introduced to this fun place.
Count me it!

Now the worst part...waiting for my victim!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

....


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

I can make Mojitos and I want a victim!

Count me in!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok I just sent my message to sign up!! So excited - spending the weekend at Spookerstar's house for some Halloween fun. We were shopping and dreaming of victims already. Thank you so much for doing this every year Bethene! Can't wait!! I will join the party on your lawn.....victim, victim, victim!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay!! More victims and more people partying in the bushes!!! Whoo-hoo!!! 

Side note: Seriously, whoever gets me as a victim, please check my list over in the L/D Thread when you get me, as I have had to make a few changes to my original main needs list that I sent bethene. I really should always wait to send bethene my list until right before sign ups are over...because I always end up changing it 20 times before the month is up!! I'm sure I'm not alone in this, lol...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 283116
> 
> 
> ....


Shark bite looks awesome! Coming right up!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Spookerstar, Creeping Shadow, Witchful thinking, are you guys joining us in the bushes? Good to see you, where is Graveyard Queen?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Push to top


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 51 victims!!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Spookerstar, Creeping Shadow, Witchful thinking, are you guys joining us in the bushes? Good to see you, where is Graveyard Queen?


Off at Coney Island. I will have to call her to the bushes


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Coney island, Nice!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Stupid question, but is there an app for this forum? It would be quicker than longing on through the internet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump for more to see


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> We now have 51 victims!!!!


AND I was first!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay Kelloween!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

So glad I decided to hop on the forum to see what everyone was up to. I'm in for Secret Reaper; I will Let Lil Ghouliet send our list to Bethany.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> So glad I decided to hop on the forum to see what everyone was up to. I'm in for Secret Reaper; I will Let Lil Ghouliet send our list to Bethany.


Happy to have you join! We need more victims!! Make sure to send your list to bethene, not Bethany, though!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I told my daughter to make her list and I would see what I can come up with by reading other peoples lists. I really do not need anything for my cemetery so I may have to start decorating inside.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Is it time to start chanting victim victim?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sure,why not!! It won't get you a victim any quicker,but go ahead and give it a shot!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Stupid question, but is there an app for this forum? It would be quicker than longing on through the internet.


There is, but it doesn't work very well. I can't add photos from it, or like posts.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've claimed post #100 for my likes and dislikes list which I've already edited four or five times already.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to check out what post # mine is, thought I wrote it down but now can not find it..


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> I need to check out what post # mine is, thought I wrote it down but now can not find it..


That's why I grabbed #100 when I saw that that was the next post in line. Last few times I kept forgetting what post I was and had to keep going back and looking for it. . Plus it forced me to finally get started on my list. Just hope there's no limit to how many times I can edit it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> That's why I grabbed #100 when I saw that that was the next post in line. Last few times I kept forgetting what post I was and had to keep going back and looking for it. . Plus it forced me to finally get started on my list. Just hope there's no limit to how many times I can edit it.


If there is a limit, I have probably surpassed it!!! Am I in trouble?!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

VictimVictim


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm in. whoo hoo, like old times. glad to see you all


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

With apologies to Tom Petty ~

The waiting is the hardest part
Every day you get one more Secret Reaper List
You take it on faith, you take it to the heart
The waiting is the hardest part

LOL! Between waiting for a Victim, waiting for the photos & video from Rogers Gardens, waiting for the Grandin Road video and waiting to see what must-have items Home Goods will get this season, it's a wonder I'm not spending my days pacing the floor! 

C'mon, c'mon, c'mon! My head is full of too many ideas for Victims & I need to narrow it down, not add more!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Peeking in!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

53!! yay!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Need more victims !!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> No ninja gerbils, yet. I think they work for The Auditor...Auditor...where are you???


Over here, by the pool.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Over here, by the pool.


Now the party can get started ♥ we were worried you wouldn't join us friend


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

In the words of the Prophet Rafiki, It Is Time!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Little one has her quarterly doctor visit tomorrow and we'll stop by the thrift store where most stuff is a quarter to look for goodies. We've been finding some amazing goodies there lately so hoping I can find something for my future victim too! Now I just need to go back and read through all the lists again to get prepared.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Over here, by the pool.


Well, there you are!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> In the words of the Prophet Rafiki, It Is Time!
> 
> View attachment 283299


Hahaha!!! You kept that?! Awesome. I didn't even save it...I thought I did, but couldn't find it on my computer. Ninja Gerbils ready to go!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yummm.... looks good... 
oh oh, better have the kitty patrol on the look out for the ninja gerbils!! (of course, they might be scared s*#tless of them! LOL)


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

By now the kitties are well-accustomed to the gerbils I don't think they're too scared...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOL, with the exception of my lone girl cat, who is getting up there in years and isn't as tough as she once was, my boys are all pretty lily livered!!! LOL!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

The ninja gerbils are no match for my little one and her ear-pulling death grip! Our dog ducks her head when she sees those little hands coming.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Alright so who is pouring?


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

YAY!!! I absolutely love this! As always, I am definitely in.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 56!!! we usually get several from Canada, but this year so far only have 3, and 2 are new to the reaper


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

It's official we're in... It's been a heck of a year for us... I'm sure a few in the reap are aware of the things happening in our life... not going to dwell on the negative and strive to stay positive. SO we're in SOOOO in. I'll work on our list and post it soon and PM my info to Bethane soon.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> There is, but it doesn't work very well. I can't add photos from it, or like posts.


Oh, too bad. Thanks for letting me know. Maybe someone out there can improve it.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Alright so who is pouring?


Ill, pour! What can I get you?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Over here, by the pool.


Auditor, you look thirsty over there, what can I get you?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, want a drink...served by *Lady Arsenic* ?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

All of us!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Yeah, want a drink...served by *Lady Arsenic* ?


Yes, you can be sure your drinks are poisoned by Lady Arsenic. However, being creatures of the dark as we all are here, I'm sure you can handle it! So, what's tote poison Ooojen?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I recommend Bubbles & Berries, it reminds me of a bubbling cauldron. I had one once at some place downtown called Ocean Prime. It seems like the main ingredient was dry ice! Quickly followed by Vodka. Oh yea, there was a little bit of fruit in it too.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Auditor, you look thirsty over there, what can I get you?


Why is the Fireball always gone?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Ill, pour! What can I get you?


I apologize for the name but an Angry Balls sounds good (the drink does anyways!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Why is the Fireball always gone?


I have some right here,


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Drink up Auditor!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I apologize for the name but an Angry Balls sounds good (the drink does anyways!)


Is this the angry balls you requested?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Bottoms up BR1MSTON3


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Is this the angry balls you requested?


it is indeed! Slainte!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Bottoms up BR1MSTON3


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Beth how many we up to


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We are still at 56, Saki!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, guys!!! We need more sign ups!! This is the big one and you don't want to miss it!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

BUMP Bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes,come on and join us in the fun!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am looking forward to this and have been trying to read all the want lists to get ideas brewing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 58!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Waiting for my victim...The 15th seems so far away..


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow! 58! I wonder what the largest group has been for a big reaper?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

McBernes said:


> Wow! 58! I wonder what the largest group has been for a big reaper?


40,000

If you believe Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Lucifre (Aug 7, 2015)

Info sent!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> 40,000
> 
> If you believe Blue Oyster Cult


"You can be like we are..."


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm in! Bethene PM'd and you can add me to the total count. Whew! Made it now... for the wait....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are at 60. one year we actually had like 320 ish....... usually it is about 200 or so, which means a lot of last minute sign ups, a lot of regulars are not signed up yet.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

*VIctim* ViCtIm vIcTiM


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

I am signing up! I am so glad I didn't check for the big reaper sign-up in September and miss out this year. I've only taken part in "the big one" 2 or 3 times but have always had great times putting together packages for my victims.  Can't wait to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kardec251985 said:


> I am signing up! I am so glad I didn't check for the big reaper sign-up in September and miss out this year. I've only taken part in "the big one" 2 or 3 times but have always had great times putting together packages for my victims.  Can't wait to get back in the swing of things.


Well, if you had waited to look until September, you might have caught the tail end of sign ups for the Second Reaper, at least! Glad you checked early and got in on the Main one, though! It's always a blast!! More Victims=More Fun!!! 

We still need more, everyone!! We are nearly half way through sign ups...let's go let's go!! Sign up!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and speaking of nearly halfway through sign ups...omgoodness...we still have to wait a little over two weeks?!?! I'll never make it! I want to start planning for my victim, now!! 

victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

if we do get the usual amount, there is going to be a rush of sign ups last minute!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I am in! Can't wait to start planning some surprise projects for my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any more reaper?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was numeral uno....


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I was numeral uno....


lol you are going to hold on to that until the end! People will be getting their reaps and you will be like...but I was number 1.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Any more reaper want to play?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, peeps - I am beginning the lull between the daughter's dance seasons. That means I have tons of feathers, rhinestones and of course, GLITTER! So watch out, Bethene, watch out!


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Just signed up! So excited for my 5th (or is it 6th?) year!! Yayy!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More Victims!!!!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My info has been sent! My smelly modge podge is begging to be used on a pumpkin if that's what my victim likes.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm kinda thinking about joining the fun, I did this in 2012 and had a blast!! Hmm do I have the time to do it is the question? I am going to a Witchy ball this year.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

lisa48317 said:


> OK, peeps - I am beginning the lull between the daughter's dance seasons. That means I have tons of feathers, rhinestones and of course, GLITTER! So watch out, Bethene, watch out!


Oh, good! More people joining the tent on the bushes! And your replenishing the glitter stock!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

this was starting to disappear!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> lol you are going to hold on to that until the end! People will be getting their reaps and you will be like...but I was number 1.....


aNd I will be like sad...LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm sleepy...just going to crawl into the tent and curl up on some pillows for a bit...just rest my eyes......

...victim...Vic...tim......Vi.....ctimmrmmrmm...Zzzzzzzz....zzzz....Wha? Huh? Oh, sorry...yeah, as I was saying...VICTIM! Yeah...vic...tim................vic.......zzzzzzzzzzz...................................................................................


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

It's been a great week here! What we thought was a $500+ car problem ended up being a $25 thermostat and I've been working on lots of skulls!









The ones on the nearest table need to be finished, painted, sealed and ready for sale locally on Thursday. The ones on the back table will mostly go into our etsy shop later in August. Of course if my victim likes skulls, I'm sure I could always dig up some more. 

As for getting my victim, I'll be patient for at least another week.  Of course there's a massive two-county yard sale next week and I'll be busy shopping.  Maybe Ill hit the Halloween mother lode!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wish we had something like that around here,Lizzy!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Br1mston3 that pumpkin picture is awsome!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Br1mston3 that pumpkin picture is awsome!


Thank you. cool site tagxedo.com allows you to create word clouds and save as pictures


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I just ordered something I've had my eye on for awhile, I thought it would make a neat reaper gift. So now I'm excited. If it doesn't meet my victims "like list " I'll save it for next year.
VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I will probably be signing up but I will wait until near the end of signups to be sure. If I don't, then I will at least participate as a standby rescue reaper. I've been away from the forum for a number of months. Had to quit the forum cold turkey to try an concentrate on projects around the house, yard, work, etc. because otherwise I knew that I would be unable to resist the lure of signing up for the mini reapers and card exchanges. Did I succeed in getting those projects done? Um-mm some but not as many as I hoped. Drat. Have missed out on the fun for no good reason.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Candy Creature said:


> I will probably be signing up but I will wait until near the end of signups to be sure. If I don't, then I will at least participate as a standby rescue reaper. I've been away from the forum for a number of months. Had to quit the forum cold turkey to try an concentrate on projects around the house, yard, work, etc. because otherwise I knew that I would be unable to resist the lure of signing up for the mini reapers and card exchanges. Did I succeed in getting those projects done? Um-mm some but not as many as I hoped. Drat. Have missed out on the fun for no good reason.


You know those projects aren't near as much fun as the forum.  

I'm into year six of a whole house remodel and plan on painting and putting floor down in the spare bedroom while the reaper is going on. I know, I know, what in the world am I thinking! I do have motivation though 'cause there's about eight totes and several boxes of Halloween stuff in there that were too heavy for me to move when I was pregnant. So it will be like Halloween in August for me because I know I've forgotten some of what's in there and there's a good chance I may find something for my victim too!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in.  Working on my likes and dislikes.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> wish we had something like that around here,Lizzy!


It's quite an event, but seems like the number of people participating went down last year, but of course it did rain off and on. The worst thing is that some of the streets are too narrow for two cars to pass and there's always traffic congestion. Last year the baby and I parked and walked about two miles. When the stroller got full, we went back and emptied it. Of course, the biggest thing either county has is Walmart and a lot of families pick up their school clothes at the sales.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Yes yes yes yes yes I am in!!! Third year in a row and I love this!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Waiting for Victim Day...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> Waiting for my victim...The 15th seems so far away..
> 
> View attachment 283537


Love this.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! More victims!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

First come..first served...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Blast to the top for more victims...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we now have 67!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget!!! If you have signed up, you need to go on over to the Likes/Dislikes Thread and post your list there!! We are missing some of your lists!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Wooohoo 67 it's getting up there


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm contemplating participating if I am allowed (I've posted at least 15 posts). My nervousness is that whomever I get they won't like what I buy or make. Is there a thread from previous years that I may look at to get a feel for what people sent each other? All I found was a Christmas themed one.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Macabre you should play!! it's great fun and really everyone will love what you send no mater what you think. 

Here is a link to last year if you are still looking.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/143056-picture-thread-big-reaper-2015-a.html


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

a_granger said:


> Macabre you should play!! it's great fun and really everyone will love what you send no mater what you think.
> 
> Here is a link to last year if you are still looking.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/143056-picture-thread-big-reaper-2015-a.html


Thank you, I think I shall!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MacabreWeb said:


> Thank you, I think I shall!


A Granger is right, you absolutely should!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MacabreWeb...and all newbies to the Secret Reaper Exchange:

I agree!! Join! Everyone always worries their victim won't like what they make/buy...we all fret and worry and stress, no matter how seasoned a Reaper we are! In the end, we tend to worry for nothing, lol, as we all love our gifts! You'd be surprised what your brain will come up with once you get your specific Victim, you go through their list and start shopping/crafting/building/ thrifting/ect. Definitely join! 

Go through the previous big reaper pics that a_granger linked you to to get an idea of how it works and what you could do! 

Everyone here is always super helpful, too, so if you get your Victim and need some help with ideas or have questions on how things work with the exchange, feel free to PM some of us and we can help you out! 

It's so fun...many people end up regretting it if they don't join and they start seeing all pics of the boxes coming in. Join!!! 

If you do end up joining, just make sure you have a very, very detailed list because you are new and we need to get to know all about your likes and dislikes!! Make sure to send it to bethene with your info and also, post the list over in the Likes/Dislikes thread with the rest of ours!!

**Forgot to add: If you have changes or additions to make to you list before sign ups are over, remember you can go back and edit your list!

Also, try to get some more posts in, in the meantime during sign ups...comment on things around the thread that interest you, ect, so your future Reaper can "stalk" you better and will know more about you! If you have Pinterest, link it to your list or your Signature, as well. If you have pics of your Halloween stuff in years past, add some albums to your profile page, too, if you can. Anything you can do to help your Reaper "stalk" you is awesome, and your Reaper will be able to send you better gifts that will suit your needs!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Using my phone right now but I'm going to try to sign up. If I can't get it to work I'll finish on my computer when I get back home


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got you signed up!

We now have 69!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just signed up!!! Can't believe it is already August!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yessssss....More Victims!! More!! Need More Victims!! Haha! Hahaha! Mwahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!

On a said note: It's August...it should be Victim time, now. It's only a little early...just a little...right??


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I wanted to add one thing about being afraid of someone not liking what you send... Once you get the name of your victim, you can stalk their profile. See what kinds of things they have in their haunt.. look at the pins on their Pinterest page, etc.. It's a lot of fun and gives you a little insight to their style, etc..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

.............................


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Is it time to start stalking random people for funsies?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sikntwizted said:


> Is it time to start stalking random people for funsies?


You mean it wasn't already time??


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

of course it is time!!

what ya got to drink in the bushes tonight??? I think I need one!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Love your picture Kelloween.. You have officially marked your spot!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yessssss....More Victims!! More!! Need More Victims!! Haha! Hahaha! Mwahahahahahahahaaaaaaa!!!!
> 
> On a said note: It's August...it should be Victim time, now. It's only a little early...just a little...right??


Yeah,yeah! What she said! .....


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Im in been waiting all year for this and its finally here!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> of course it is time!!
> 
> what ya got to drink in the bushes tonight??? I think I need one!


Someone needs to restock the bar! Has anyone been keeping an eye on the ninja gerbils? I think they may have partied a little too hard the previous night...so many empty bottles back here behind the bar...and...Ouch!! What the...?? Sigh...and I see they were, probably drunkenly, playing with their throwing stars, too. (WitchyKitty pulls tiny gerbil sized throwing star out of the bottom of her foot...) That's almost as painful as stepping on a Lego...

Anyone got any tasty drinks for our fearless reaper queen?

Hmmm...it's only August...is it too early for me to brew up a cauldron full of Apple Pie Shots??


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

bethene said:


> of course it is time!!
> 
> what ya got to drink in the bushes tonight??? I think I need one!


I have rum, Bailey's, fireball,hard lemonade, tea, coffe, and really, anything you want, I can conjure up! What will it be?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty, what would you like after your Apple pie shots? I'll have one too if you don't mind.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> WitchyKitty, what would you like after your Apple pie shots? I'll have one too if you don't mind.


Okay, then, one batch of Apple Pie Shots, coming up in a bit! (Just have to simmer the cider, cinnamon sticks and sugar for a bit, first, then, let cool and add the Everclear!) In the meantime, while it's brewing, I'll have a hard lemonade...even better, if you have blue raspberry vodka, or regular vodka, and lemonade, that'd be awesome! If not, I should go stock the bar with some...and if I have to go buy some, does anyone want whipped cream for their Apple Pie Shots??


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/


Are we posting numbers?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Blue Raspberry Vodka it is WitchyKitty, and yes definitely to the whip cream!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Might have some muscadine wine that'll be ready shortly!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Blue raspberry vodka.... yummy!! Have had regular raspberry vodka,but not blue raspberry...have to have some of that!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Blue raspberry vodka.... yummy!! Have had regular raspberry vodka,but not blue raspberry...have to have some of that!!


Well, I think it's just raspberry...UV Blue is a raspberry flavor or some sort, but it's blue in color...I just say blue raspberry, lol. UV Blue is awesome with lemonade...and it's even more awesome with PINK lemonade!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds really good,witchy kitty


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, we have two weeks left of sign ups...we need to, at least, get to 100 sign ups, or more!!! All of you people who are sitting on the fence, fall on over to the fun side of it and join!! This is the Big Reaper!! You don't want to miss it and be left out!! Sign up sign up sign up!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah...running behind this year!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Neeed more victimz!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 72!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh yeah, I meant to post this earlier, since Kelloween wants to post numbers, lol: (First the worst, second the best!!  )


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

(Stumbling out of the bushes covered In leaves & glitter) perhaps I've had too many Apple pie shots, what numbers are we posting?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> (Stumbling out of the bushes covered In leaves & glitter) perhaps I've had too many Apple pie shots, what numbers are we posting?


Well Kelloween wants us to know (and know, and know) that she was first so we are just saying what number we are or something like that


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

#1 , I am ....................


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

72!! Yay!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

You know Kelloween if I read your last two posts correctly it says 1. I am..........72!! Yay!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Does anybody have apple pie moonshine?  Maybe it'll make my week go by faster. Pretty sure there's a bubble over my place of employment that slows time. 8 hours in the work world = 16 outside hours! Which is why I'm posting here, you guys are much more fun!! And I keep thinking of all the little projects I want to get done and stalking I need to do.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> You know Kelloween if I read your last two posts correctly it says 1. I am..........72!! Yay!!


lol, Got a few years until I am 72!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I think I counted right. I wish this was my age again!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in  cant wait i love thiss


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Definitely. Count me in. First timer here


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

heheheheh!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa48317 said:


> Does anybody have apple pie moonshine?  Maybe it'll make my week go by faster. Pretty sure there's a bubble over my place of employment that slows time. 8 hours in the work world = 16 outside hours! Which is why I'm posting here, you guys are much more fun!! And I keep thinking of all the little projects I want to get done and stalking I need to do.


I am guessing the Apple Pie Moonshine you are looking for is the same as the Apple Pie Shots I made a couple pages back or so, the night before, lol! 

*I slowly simmer Apple Cider (some use half juice/half cider...I use straight cider from the local orchards! Yum!!) with Sugar and cinnamon sticks...let cool, remove sticks and add Everclear! It's all bottled up and ready to go...I made enough to share! Drink up!  Careful, though, it's so sweet and yummy, it can hit you hard without even realizing it! ...ask the gerbils...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting closer


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

sigh, just waiting for a victim!


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

oohh I want in! Bethene I'll pm you later tonight!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

should be getting close to 80 now...VICTIMSSSSSSSSS!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I ordered something for my victim & last I saw, it should arrive today. I'm pretty excited, & I don't even know of its on my unknown victims "likes" list. If not, I'll keep it for a future reaping.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I ordered something for my victim & last I saw, it should arrive today. I'm pretty excited, & I don't even know of its on my unknown victims "likes" list. If not, I'll keep it for a future reaping.


Yay! So nice of you to think of me..I mean 'Us' victims..yes..Us


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

The countdown is getting shorter! Never thought I'd be so excited for a Monday to come around  Now since we are being so good and patient on here can we get our victims right on Monday? Just wondering?    A gal can only hope...VICTIM VICTIM !


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> The countdown is getting shorter! Never thought I'd be so excited for a Monday to come around  Now since we are being so good and patient on here can we get our victims right on Monday? Just wondering?    A gal can only hope...VICTIM VICTIM !


I wish it was THIS Monday, instead of next Monday, lol...victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

.........................................................................


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

oh, I almost forgot....


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Please Reaper Queen! Will thy give victims soon!???


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So the first part of my victims gift arrived today. TAKE THAT KELLOWEEN! I was the first to buy a gift! (I think) Haha, just joking with you Kelloween. I know, I know, your number 1. Anyway, the gift is pretty cool, so now I'm anxious for a victim to stalk. Looking at you Bethene! Victim! Victim! Victim! Who's ready for a drink?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Woohoo! Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

This is totally me getting ready in the morning. (After partying in the blanket -tent -in -the- bushes- at -Bethene's -house -that -Jack -built. )


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Here's something upbeat to help pass the time until the victims are revealed


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the share Auditor...that was beautifully eerie


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

You are most welcome, my dear.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm in! Already posted my lists.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Only 10 more days to sign up!! Come on gang


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

You know that you want to join us!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this may be the smallest year since I started doing it unless we have a big last minute rush!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

come on people, join the fun!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Throwing this up on top of the bushes.....up you go!!! Victims must see!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on!!! We are missing some people who usually play...and I know there are newbies who were considering joining! The clock is ticking!! Sign up! Seriously...you don't want to miss out! Think of all the cool goodies you could get!!! 

If you people who are on the fence don't make a decision soon, bethene may just have to send out the Flying Monkeys...and you REALLY don't want her to send out the Flying Moneys...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay fellow Reapers in the bushes!! We just got back from the store and...even though it's only early August...came back with some Fall beverages!!

We have: 

"Sam Adams 20 Pounds Of Pumpkin Ale", 
"Jack-o Traveler Pumpkin Shandy"
"Sam Adams Octoberfest"

...and some Caramel Apple Soda, for those of us who can't or don't partake in beer, lol. I just had to try some Caramel Apple soda! I love fun flavored sodas!











What'll ya' have?


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Forgive me Jack, for I have sinned...and not in a good way....

Am I the only one who cannot stand pumpkin ale? Which just leaves more for you, of course


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

WitchyKitty said:


> If you people who are on the fence don't make a decision soon, bethene may just have to send out the Flying Monkeys...and you REALLY don't want her to send out the Flying Moneys...


Mmm....Flying Monkey Barbecue....where's that recipe? 

What? It's the gerbils' favorite!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Samuel Adams Octoberfest...drool..I have to go to bed early so I can get up early and clean house before mama witch gets here tomorrow...set one aside for tomorrow nights festivities!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay fellow Reapers in the bushes!! We just got back from the store and...even though it's only early August...came back with some Fall beverages!!
> 
> We have:
> 
> ...


I'll have a jack 'o traveler pumpkin shandy! Thanks WitchyKitty!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I just peeked in on the secret reaper UK thread, they've been trying to get people signed up since March! No one did! Thats so sad!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Forgive me Jack, for I have sinned...and not in a good way....
> 
> Am I the only one who cannot stand pumpkin ale? Which just leaves more for you, of course


I have no idea if I like it or not, as I hate beer/ale, in general, lol. This is why there is Caramel Apple soda in the picture! 

(I imagine that, if I actually liked and drank beer/ale, that I might like the pumpkin brews, as I love pumpkin spice stuff, but who knows?)


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

OK, All you bush drinkers..I have an important message..I am


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Kelloween..you need to change your custom user title to #1 ..


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Saw your signature Halloeve55, I must be in people's dreams a lot!!! Cuz I am awake a lot!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok, here it is with a little correction.

My Theme this year is *HOCUS POCUS*! I am conjuring a *Witch's House* in our barn where we actually hold our party and people will be able to actually sit in the house to eat/socialize. As i said in introduction, I am trying to have a Halloween movie night for the local kids so anything in that direction, even ideas, will be so greatly appreciated. I will also be setting scenes for the kids to take pictures in also, which include: scary forest, witch's house, riding broomstick in front of full moon.

I was gonna tac on some pics but haven't figured that out yet, but my Pinterest page has my 2016 ideas under Halloween 2016 and Halloween 2016 YES YES!

Loves:

ALL THINGS WITCHY!
Signs/Sign bracket (for hanging a shingle outside)
Lanterns
String Lights
Oil Lamps
What Nots (for shelf)
Black Cats
Bats Lizards
Frogs 
Small Skeletons
Bones/Skulls
Rats - Not the really ugly ones! (afraid of scaring the little kids)
Creepy Moss - for swamp lights
OWLS - In real need
Pumpkins
Raven/Crows
Gargoyles or molds to make them
Vintage pots, pans, enamelware, forged utensils
Vintage wooden spoons, forks
Hooks, brackets
Mirror reflections
Ghosts
brooms or maybe even something to make them with (I have cut small trees for the handles)
styrofoam


DISLIKES:

Gore
Bugs
Devils/Evil
Ouija Boards
Cutesy Stuff
Cartoonish Stuff

I'll try to update if I think of/find anything else!

Thanks for anything tho Reaper!!!!

Kitty

www.Pinterest.com/katnthemoonlite/


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kitty, this is a great list, make sure you post it on the likes and dislikes thread so your reaper can find it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

VICTIM!! VICTIM!! VICTIM!! VICTIM!! VICTIM!! VICTIM!! VIIIIIIICCCCCCCTTTIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!! ahem sorry, but I do feel better now!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It's almost time!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more takers????


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay fellow Reapers in the bushes!! We just got back from the store and...even though it's only early August...came back with some Fall beverages!!
> 
> We have:
> 
> ...


octoberfest


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

double post sorry


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Kelloween, you do realize that the first one to sign up is the last on to get a victim, right? Bwhahahahahahahahhaa


Kelloween said:


> heheheheh!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I need to get all my tubs out of the basement and upstairs to go through them and get myself organized. Then I'll be ready to reap!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah,me too...the brain is churning with ideas!!! Now to get me a victim so I can really get planning!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

bethene said:


> Now to get me a victim so I can really get planning!


That's kind of what I was thinking of telling you!


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Ok,go easy on the new guy. How will I be notified of my victim.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

welcome to the secret reaper halo666fear... I messaged you with the information about getting your victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

up to 77!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm going to enjoy watching this year. I just lost a very dear best friend battling cancer I was helping for the past ten months and I'm just not bounced back enough to do the reaper, I like to put alot into it and its just too soon. I cant wait to see what everyone does as always will be awesome. I'll be cheering from the sidelines this time!!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> I'm going to enjoy watching this year. I just lost a very dear best friend battling cancer I was helping for the past ten months and I'm just not bounced back enough to do the reaper, I like to put alot into it and its just too soon. I cant wait to see what everyone does as always will be awesome. I'll be cheering from the sidelines this time!!


Scream queen, hi there. I'm sorry to hear about your beloved best friend passing away. I lost my mother to cancer a few months back and am just trying to bury myself in other things. I know you don't know who I am but know I'm sending you strength and well thoughts. Take care of yourself as that is hard to do when something like that happens. It sounds like you took good care of her and loved her


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

bethene said:


> Saw your signature Halloeve55, I must be in people's dreams a lot!!! Cuz I am awake a lot!


Same here...this is why I'm a nigt owl...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey, Kelloween....I think I missed it....what number are you on the sign up sheet?


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Witchykitty,I'll take that Octoberfest Yumminess in a bottle now and since Auditor doesn't do pumpkin ale I'll have his share on standby..this will be a long night behind the bushes....shouting VICTIM of course!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I need to try one of the 20 pounds of pumpkin, don't remember that one before


----------



## Pumpkinqueen29 (Mar 5, 2013)

Just sent my PM, Pumpkinking after much talking finally talked me into it. with a lot going on I didn't think I would have time to do a proper package.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Halloeve55 said:


> since Auditor doesn't do pumpkin ale I'll have his share on standby..this will be a long night behind the bushes....shouting VICTIM of course!


Enjoy, enjoy! Must keep those vocal cords lubricated of course. I'll be over here, sipping on rum and coke, while looking over this victim list the gerbils have liberated. Nighty night


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

screamqueen and Halloween Happy, truly sorry for both of your losses. That vile disease claimed the daughter of some dear friends earlier this year. Cancer sucks.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Very sorry to hear about the losses as well. Someone close to me is fighting that brutal disease as well....way to young I might add. My heart sincerely goes out to you. I hope you are able to find some peace during your grief.

I haven't been on the thread as much as I would have liked but Halloween and the Reaper wait have not ever been far from my mind. Been so busy with work, Halloween scheming for the party this year. Started dreaming on reaper ideas as well. Seems like forever until we get our victims! Wouldn't it be easier on you to start getting a few out early bethene? Ok, ok - I know we have to wait!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it the victim time yet??


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Enjoy, enjoy! Must keep those vocal cords lubricated of course. I'll be over here, sipping on rum and coke, while looking over this victim list the gerbils have liberated. Nighty night


Sounds like the Auditor has inside information! Wayhto go gerbils! Another rum & coke for you sir if you share the list! I'm pouring myself one too!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Screamqueen and Halloween Happy, I am so sorry for your losses. Cancer is horrific and seems to affect every family and friend circle. My grandfather and mother-in-law both passed away from it. It's hard to find happiness in "the small things" when someone close to you is suffering or has passed away from such a devastating disease. Hopefully focusing on the holidays will be a way to improve your spirits in the future.

My mind has been so occupied with the big things in life that I've barely spent any time thinking about Halloween this year. I'm expecting my first child the week before Halloween and have been setting up tons of doctors' appointments plus accumulating essential baby items (and sleeping a ton because the baby is wiping me out!) Plus I quit my job a couple weeks before I found out I was pregnant, and that threw off the entire relocation and job search plans that my husband and I had. I'm looking forward to our Secret Reaper matches being announced so I can spend time thinking about something fun and exciting (my victim!) instead of what life will look like in 2017. This exchange is going to give me a little bit of a mental vacation.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Screamqueen, I am so sorry to hear about your friend...and Halloween Happy, I am so sorry to hear about your mom...sending many hugs to both of you...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, Octoberfests and 20 Pounds of Pumpkin Ales...coming right up!! 

Good work, Ninja Gerbils!!! Auditor...I hope you find some good Intel in bethene's prelists!!


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Thank you everyone!!!! I too am excited for the exchange!!! I love reading the comments when some of us are sleeping and the other that are still up  It's fun! Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Screamqueen 2112, and Halloween Happy, so very sorry for your losses, hugs to you both, what a horrible disease...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more victims??


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> Hey, Kelloween....I think I missed it....what number are you on the sign up sheet?


Hmmm..let me go back and check..well. I'll be dmned..I am...






LOL!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Screemqueen and ,Halloween happy hugs and prayers for both of you


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spookerstar and I just got our reaper weekend on the calendar. Now we just need a victim! Can't wait to start stalking, shopping and making your gift whoever you are. victim...Victim...VICTIM!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

So it's 5 till 8pm here..what's the plan for tonight?!?! My throat is a little scratchy from shouting victim last night but I'm sure we can come up with other means to getting victims without shouting?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

spoiled children yuck


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloeve55 said:


> So it's 5 till 8pm here..what's the plan for tonight?!?! My throat is a little scratchy from shouting victim last night but I'm sure we can come up with other means to getting victims without shouting?


Hmmm, well, there are always glitter bombs...or we could send in the gerbils with some catnip bombs to get the cats out of the way so someone can try to get more victim info...Auditor said the gerbils got some info the other night, too. 

...then there is always the idea of getting bethene to come out and party with us in the bushes, get her some (a lot of) drinks and see if she will drunkenly give us our victims early...


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes,yes.I like the sound of the gerbils doing the dirty work with catnip bombs..I mean treats!..yes,yes..that sounds like a plan...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Sounds like the Auditor has inside information! Wayhto go gerbils! Another rum & coke for you sir if you share the list! I'm pouring myself one too!


a couple more of those, and you can have...pretty much anything you want!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

:d....................................................


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Your pictures crack me up every time Kelloween!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I have done the Reaper a couple of times now & find that I like trying some new-to-me craft projects for my Victim. I always make at least 2 of whatever it is I'm trying so whichever one turns out best can go to my Victim - but then, I get to keep the other one! Mwah ha ha ha ha! 

So I've been going through my Pinterest boards and thinking about all the things *I* want in hopes that they will match up with my Victim's list! 

You all do that too, right?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, Jen & Matt, I do that too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> a couple more of those, and you can have...pretty much anything you want!


Victim info please! What did the gerbils bring you?


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

My dislikes and likes are #201


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Almost time yaaa


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm so excited to see what treasures I can find or make for whomever I get! I wish I had a house or a garage. I'd love to do a larger scale prop build. I just don't have the space to work on something like that. I really want to build or put together a full sized victorian dollhouse to make all spooky and macabre, I need a garage!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Damn! one more week of sign ups!! 

Come on peoples get off the fence and join!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> View attachment 284962
> 
> 
> :d....................................................


Hahahahaha!!!! Omg, Kelloween...this cracked me up this morning.  The fact that a giant, adorable gerbil popped up om my computer screen holding a suitcase...yeah...that's awesome, lol. I love gerbils...so cute!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

bethene said:


> up to 56!!! we usually get several from Canada, but this year so far only have 3, and 2 are new to the reaper


So glad i'm not the only Canadian!! With price hikes like this I can't help but feel like the rest of you guys would feel completely ripped off with your gifts!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahahaha!!!! Omg, Kelloween...this cracked me up this morning.  The fact that a giant, adorable gerbil popped up om my computer screen holding a suitcase...yeah...that's awesome, lol. I love gerbils...so cute!


This not a gerbil........and that bottom one's my cat Stash......I don't know what a gerbil looks like but it sounds fun!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

So close... almost victim time. I can't wait......


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Have anyone heard from Terra? I haven't seen any posts in a long time from her. I miss seeing her work. And of course awesome reaper tombstones.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

As always, I'm in! Can't wait to get started


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Only a week left to sign up!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitty Fuller said:


> ......I don't know what a gerbil looks like but it sounds fun!!!


You really don't know what a gerbil is? A gerbil kind of looks like a mouse/kangaroo hybrid, lol. They have long tails and big hind legs for jumping. They are usually sold in pet stores along with hamsters and mice. They have many different fur colors, too! I have had a few *spoiled* gerbils over the years as pets...I just love them, so adorable!

Kelloween posted a pic of a gerbil on the previous page, which is what I was referring to, lol. 

(The Auditor has a fleet of Ninja Gerbils that train throughout the year to be ready to go on a full scale stealth recon mission of bethene's cat guarded house and try to get her victim pair up lists ahead of time for us for each Main Secret Reaper each year, lol... )
























**Oh, and your kitty cat and your sweater wearing squirrel are adorable!**


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The big day is coming up boys and girls. Get those lists done! Victims are coming soon!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK Kelloween, did you seriously change your avatar? lol


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I noticed that too. She's really serious this year. I do solemnly swear that if I get Kelloween for a victim, I will ship the package after the deadline, so she has to wait as long as possible. From #1,to #81! Muhuhuhuhahaha! Just kidding Bethene!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Cute new avatar Kelloween.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Just here anticipating the killer. I mean, the anticipation is killer. Or. something..


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> OK Kelloween, did you seriously change your avatar? lol


LOL, I did! know why? Because I am






LOL!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm running out of ones..but I am helping keep these pages at the top!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I'm running out of ones..but I am helping keep these pages at the top!


https://postimage.org/app.php

let me do my part!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I noticed that too. She's really serious this year. I do solemnly swear that if I get Kelloween for a victim, I will ship the package after the deadline, so she has to wait as long as possible. From #1,to #81! Muhuhuhuhahaha! Just kidding Bethene!


That's funny as hell right there!! lmao


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I noticed that too. She's really serious this year. I do solemnly swear that if I get Kelloween for a victim, I will ship the package after the deadline, so she has to wait as long as possible. From #1,to #81! Muhuhuhuhahaha! Just kidding Bethene!


She always seems to be last reap anyways lol


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> She always seems to be last reap anyways lol


hmm, maybe its intentional??!! lol


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm new, but I contributed a lot the past couple days and I'm hoping Bethene lets me play. Hi!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kbpkitty said:


> I'm new, but I contributed a lot the past couple days and I'm hoping Bethene lets me play. Hi!


LOL! Hi, kbpkitty! It looks like you are over 15 posts, so I think you are good to go to PM bethene and join up!! Make up your likes/dislike list and PM that to her with your info...don't forget to post that list over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, too, so your reaper can find it!! (...and so we can all see it, because we all love to read everyone's lists and pre-stalk, lol!)


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> LOL! Hi, kbpkitty! It looks like you are over 15 posts, so I think you are good to go to PM bethene and join up!! Make up your likes/dislike list and PM that to her with your info...don't forget to post that list over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, too, so your reaper can find it!! (...and so we can all see it, because we all love to read everyone's lists and pre-stalk, lol!)


Yay! I sent my PM. Now I'm going through last year's reaping photos and expanding my list (and drooling over everyone's cool stuff!). I'll head over to likes and dislikes.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Come on, everyone!! It is way too quiet in this thread!! It's usually hopping, loud and fun every year!! Where is everyone?? Speaking of, our sign up count is still lower than usual, too! We have a good amount, but it's way less than it should be!! There is less than a week left to sign up!! Come on, guys! The more people who sign up, the more fun we will have (...and the more awesome pics we get to see when it starts and bethene starts the picture Thread!!)!! Sign up!!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone have any projects they're currently working on for the impending Hallow season? I'm currently working on a Mandrake Root commission, more plants for my kitchen, sewing bangles onto scarves for Fortune Teller area, and I'm going to work on a day of the dead mask. I collect Venetian/masquerade masks and would you believe I've never made a Halloween themed one before? What's wrong with me! 

My brain is like a hamster on a wheel that has tripped and it's spinning out of control and it can't stand up again with ideas every time around this year. 









Here, have a picture of my cat in a cauldron. She's back in the midwest...with that cauldron. I miss them both.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm working on some homemade wide diameter plate pillar candle stands to use for my displays in the house to give varying heights to my table decorations. 

Your kitty is adorable in the cauldron, MacabreWeb! 

As for pics of kitties in cauldrons, here is my Ty kitty and my Ziva kitty!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Omg your cats are so cute!! My cat is so beautiful but I swear everytime I try to take her picture it looks like shes scowling or her eyes are closed or shes just done with me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Finished my workout challenge. May start putting goodies together in anticipation. Is it victim time yet ??


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

sent a PM over a week ago with no reply.

feeling a little nervous


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> Omg your cats are so cute!! My cat is so beautiful but I swear everytime I try to take her picture it looks like shes scowling or her eyes are closed or shes just done with me!
> 
> View attachment 285272


Hahaha!! Yeah, cats are like that sometimes.  Your kitty still looks beautiful, even if she's giving grumpy face! 

I have a million pics of my cats! I have four!! Three girls and a boy...all very spoiled!! My babies!!

Ty:








Nala:








Max:








Ziva:


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil Spook said:


> sent a PM over a week ago with no reply.
> 
> feeling a little nervous



Was it a sign up PM? If so, she doesn't reply to those, usually...just signs you up. You can always send her another to ask to make sure she got your name. Right now, she, and some other forum peeps, are having trouble logging on to the forum...no one knows why. So, if you PM her again, don't fret if she doesn't answer right away!

Side Note to all: Make sure you are posting your likes/dislikes list over on the other thread for the lists!! We are still missing some people who signed up but never posted their list!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Omg Ziva in a bandana is too precious!!!

I love animals, unfortunately the apartment doesn't allow pets, that hasn't stopped people from smuggling their cats or the cats sitting in the windows giving zero ducks. Boyfriend and I have been thinking about getting a pet hedgehog. We'd smuggle a cat too but we're both the types that anytime we step a toe out of line we get caught, so we're gonna wait til we have a house. But we figure a small creature would be non-offensive.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> Omg Ziva in a bandana is too precious!!!
> 
> I love animals, unfortunately the apartment doesn't allow pets, that hasn't stopped people from smuggling their cats or the cats sitting in the windows giving zero ducks. Boyfriend and I have been thinking about getting a pet hedgehog. We'd smuggle a cat too but we're both the types that anytime we step a toe out of line we get caught, so we're gonna wait til we have a house. But we figure a small creature would be non-offensive.


Thanks! They each had a Halloween bandana! I wish I could find them a new set, and those four got destroyed by the cats constant cleaning and licking of them, lol.
I had a hedgehog, too! His name was Harley! I love animals sooooo much! I have lived in an apartment, before, and smuggled in a cat...twice when I was a kid and we got my oldest, Ty, when my husband and I had our first apt. together. Our landlord did find out, but didn't care because we were such good tenants and left the place cleaner and nicer than it began, lol. I agree, though...small baby critters are a safer bet for an apt.!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Our landlord is pretty chill and someone has a cat right next to the leasing office that is ALWAYS in the window, but still I'd be so upset if I got attached and they got mad. Plus we have limited space too, but when we have a house with a yard I've prepared my boyfriend that we will have a zoo. I really would love a big aquarium too. Fortunately he too loves animals so yay for that! Harley sounds like such a cute name for a little hedgehog! If we get a girl I want to name it Mable or Sable after the Hedgehog sisters in Animal Crossing, I know it's not original but they're so cute!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

A few things in the works, some more Roots of Evil, a Haunted antique Burtonesqe Jack in the Box toy, some 3D wall portraits are in the works. Also hoping to turn out a Halloween themed box troll prop with jack-o-pail.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

finally got on......
We need more victims!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

So Auditor....have the Gerbils had anything to report back yet?!?!?! victim...victim...Victim...VICTIM...VICTIM!!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

a_granger said:


> A few things in the works, some more Roots of Evil, a Haunted antique Burtonesqe Jack in the Box toy, some 3D wall portraits are in the works. Also hoping to turn out a Halloween themed box troll prop with jack-o-pail.


Oh please do post pictures, I really want to see the Jack in the Box! I thought about trying to do some sort figure with a similar concept. I like those victorian cats with the ruffled collars and pointed party hats, I thought about trying to make my own as some of the replicas are expensive and I'm on a budget. I love seeing everyones crafts here!! <3


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess whos here.....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

kbpkitty said:


> I'm new, but I contributed a lot the past couple days and I'm hoping Bethene lets me play. Hi!


Hi KBPKitty, welcome aboard!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

MacabreWeb said:


> Anyone have any projects they're currently working on for the impending Hallow season? I'm currently working on a Mandrake Root commission, more plants for my kitchen, sewing bangles onto scarves for Fortune Teller area, and I'm going to work on a day of the dead mask. I collect Venetian/masquerade masks and would you believe I've never made a Halloween themed one before? What's wrong with me!
> 
> My brain is like a hamster on a wheel that has tripped and it's spinning out of control and it can't stand up again with ideas every time around this year.
> 
> ...


I love masquerade masks too! A Halloween themed one would be awesome! Make sure you post a picture of it when you do make one.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Aww, I'm enjoying all the cat photos! Before I met my husband, I had 2 cats - Murray & Penny. My husband was allergic to them but he did like them. My Murray cat passed away before we had our kids, and my Penny cat died after our son was born. I have promised my DH I will not get another cat without talking to him about it first but he does not want one because he really is allergic. Honestly, I miss having a cat every day though, and my DD4 has started asking for one. So far my DH has resisted but if he has ANY sign of giving in, I will pounce so fast & have a cat here within an hour! LOL! 

I am not working on any Halloween projects as of yet, unless you count the "project" of going around to the stores & finding out what I need to buy this season! LOL!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Aww, I'm enjoying all the cat photos! Before I met my husband, I had 2 cats - Murray & Penny. My husband was allergic to them but he did like them. My Murray cat passed away before we had our kids, and my Penny cat died after our son was born. I have promised my DH I will not get another cat without talking to him about it first but he does not want one because he really is allergic. Honestly, I miss having a cat every day though, and my DD4 has started asking for one. So far my DH has resisted but if he has ANY sign of giving in, I will pounce so fast & have a cat here within an hour! LOL!
> 
> I am not working on any Halloween projects as of yet, unless you count the "project" of going around to the stores & finding out what I need to buy this season! LOL!


Hey hunting stuff down is still a project to me!! An ongoing project for all of us haunters, finding the perfect decor! 

I have small animal allergies, actually I'm not entirely sure what it is that I'm allergic too. I know really dusty litter bothers my chest and some cats when I pet them if after I touch my face I get puffy eye'd and runny nose. But some cats/dogs I don't? Maybe it's just the litter or products used on them I don't know. I usually just try to avoid nuzzling unfamiliar cats and wash my hands after handling them and I'm ok.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

MacabreWeb said:


> ...and I'm going to work on a day of the dead mask. I collect Venetian/masquerade masks and would you believe I've never made a Halloween themed one before? What's wrong with me!


Ooooooo I'm doing a masquerade ball in my cemetery this year! It would be really nice if you got me! 
Love the kitty - Now I need to plant my cats in a cauldron.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think individual animals have different fur and dander, I have a SIL who was only allergic to one of her mom's cats,...but no others...


come on and join us in the fun,we need more lists to make us crazy!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Peeking in! Ready to go ASAP when I get my victim!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

A Halloween funny for you..


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey baby... Makes me laugh everytime!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/

Felt the need to represent for dog lovers!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

byondbzr said:


> A Halloween funny for you..
> 
> View attachment 285355


This makes me laugh every time I see it!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't play Twister with Frankenstein's monster...


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Omgosh the guy in the pumpkin looks like hes wearing a giant diaper. I can't!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol I know it's sooooo wrong!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Speaking of cats I added a new one on Halloween last year. I'd never seen her in the neighborhood before that night. She just wandered over and I was so afraid she'd get killed. Checked with both vets, checked paper and posted a sign and no one claimed her. So I have a Halloween kitty named Tabitha. She had to of been a stray someone was feeding because she was friendly but since no one claimed her she became mine. I've found several cats around Halloween but never on.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

This is Tabitha the Halloween kitty


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> View attachment 285391
> This is Tabitha the Halloween kitty


She is even Halloween colors!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Five more days until Victim Time!!! 

...or, maybe Four? ...or, how's about three?! Maybe??? Maybe...two??? Two more days until Victim Time, possibly? Maybe?? 

...actually, in all truthfulness...one more day...or today, even, would be IDEAL...


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

so, any sign ups today?? Its getting sooo close!!! I am anxiously waiting..in my spot..which is ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Uh-oh...lots of people have been having issues getting on and/or staying on the forum. They have tried clearing their cache/history/cookies, switching to a different browser, trying to log on from different places...no luck. Just an FYI: bethene is one of these people, so I though I'd let you guys know in case you are messaging her about SR or whatnot and she's not answering. I hope this issue gets fixed before Reaper starts, because if she, and half of us, can't get on the forum...well...


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Uh-oh...lots of people have been having issues getting on and/or staying on the forum. They have tried clearing their cache/history/cookies, switching to a different browser, trying to log on from different places...no luck. Just an FYI: bethene is one of these people, so I though I'd let you guys know in case you are messaging her about SR or whatnot and she's not answering. I hope this issue gets fixed before Reaper starts, because if she, and half of us, can't get on the forum...well...


Ive had the same issue. I had to grab an old laptop and use Chrome to log in. My new laptop or phone neither one will let me access this site


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Aaaagggghhhhh! No reaper? Surely this will be fixed soon! In time to get victims & stalk & tease right? I'm getting out my Ouija board, & I'm conjuring up some IT people from beyond.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Gross & funny at the same time!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this WitchyKitty - good to know! i hope they get it fixed soon. I wonder if has anything to do with the site being sold. Larry has been such a good guardian of Halloweendom for so long. Been worried about how the forum will change under a new guardian. Keeping my fingers crossed this is just a hiccup!



WitchyKitty said:


> Uh-oh...lots of people have been having issues getting on and/or staying on the forum. They have tried clearing their cache/history/cookies, switching to a different browser, trying to log on from different places...no luck. Just an FYI: bethene is one of these people, so I though I'd let you guys know in case you are messaging her about SR or whatnot and she's not answering. I hope this issue gets fixed before Reaper starts, because if she, and half of us, can't get on the forum...well...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

popping in to say BOO!

been busy, thats all. 

more like been lazy, but busy sounds better


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Made it on with my phones Samsung internet, usually use chrome,nope. On my laptop use Microsoft edge...nope. put the ap for here on,it started working but now can't get my messages.
I can't believe we haven't gotten a new sign up in almost two days..but that might be good if I have to send you guys your victims on my phone...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope who ever bought the site speaks,just to put everyone's mind at ease


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i hope whoever bought the site isnt an *******.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Over in the Off Topic area of the forum, the thread going on about this has some wondering if it could be a Windows 10 issue, as well. I have Win 10 and no issues, but it did have a lot of issues when I first got it, and I had to do a lot to get it working decent. The person on the other thread said maybe it could be certain programs running in Win10 or something?? Any of you who are having issues with the site should swing over to that thread and follow the coversation, in case someone comes up with a fix!

Ug, bethene, it would be such a pain if you have to send all the lists by phone!! Maybe, since most of us have our lists in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, like we are supposed to, you could just send the Victim's name and address to us instead of sending the whole list over? Then we can just find our victim's list on the other thread, ourselves? Most of our lists are very different than the ones we sent you, anyway, lol. **We would have to figure out who those few people were who never posted their lists, though, and those victims would be the only ones who needed to have their lists sent with their info to their Reaper.** would that be easier for you, should you not be able to use your computer??


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Made it on with my phones Samsung internet, usually use chrome,nope. On my laptop use Microsoft edge...nope. put the ap for here on,it started working but now can't get my messages.
> I can't believe we haven't gotten a new sign up in almost two days..but that might be good if I have to send you guys your victims on my phone...


I don't use the app on my phone..it's weird and hard to use. I just type in Halloween Forum and go to the site like normal and it works much better and I can get my messages. (On a computer is still better, yet, but going to the site normally on your phone is okay compared to the app.)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Apparently someone in my neighborhood was practicing for marching band the other night - a trumpet & a drumline happened a couple streets over - quite entertaining while we sat on the patio (but my coworker who lives next door to the main noisemaker wasn't so happy). Maybe if we invite them over to Bethene's house it'll get the Interwebz inspired to work correctly?!?

I didn't even notice that the For Sale banner was gone! I wonder who the new Boss is? ***waves at them**


----------



## meltyface (Sep 13, 2012)

I finally got signed up for the big Reaper this year....lol I usually miss it every year. ... I think I'm going to add a reminder to my phone in the future


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't forget to post you lists over in the Likes and Dislikes thread, everyone!! Still missing several lists over there of people who said they signed up!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Over in the other thread, one of the mods came on and said she hasn't heard of any new site owners, yet, and they haven't heard of any new updates/software, ect that could be causing issues, either...so maybe it is just individual's computers and/or programs or such, and not the forum, itself.

Regardless, I hope those who are having problems connecting to the forum can get it figured out, fast!! It's almost go time!!!!!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wahoo! I am jumping in the bushes finally! Just joined in the fun again! Now I need a drink to work on my likes and dislikes, and for the waiting for a victim! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My SR is going to think I'm a greedy little victim. After reading everyone's lists, I'm practically adding items to mine on a daily basis.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

downloaded Opera and voila, I can get the forum!! whew.... did not want to deal with doing the victims by my phone, like a real key board.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> downloaded Opera and voila, I can get the forum!! whew.... did not want to deal with doing the victims by my phone, like a real key board.


YAY! Glad you got it figured out and are back!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

because its almost time to celebrate a victim!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad it's almost victim time..I keep getting thorns in my feet hiding behind these bushes, VICTIM VICTIM VICTIM!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> downloaded Opera and voila, I can get the forum!! whew.... did not want to deal with doing the victims by my phone, like a real key board.


Yays!!!!! So I won't feel as bad now chanting  victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> My SR is going to think I'm a greedy little victim. After reading everyone's lists, I'm practically adding items to mine on a daily basis.


Hahaha...I keep adding to and changing mine, too! You see things on other people's lists and you're just like, "Oh, I need that, too!"


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay all my fellow bush dwellers...I have Caramel Apple Milky Way Minis to share!!! I'll be sitting over here in the corner of the tent watching my Bears preseason football game and munching away on them...they are nearly half gone already, in my tummy, lol, so if you want some, better hurry!!!

(...and yes, I hooked up cable in the tent...hopefully bethene doesn't mind that I am "borrowing" her cable... )


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Officially signed up! Yeah Whoooo!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yessss!!! More Victims!!!!!! Mwahahahahaaaa!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Geez I take a break to work on props and we get a new owner and everyone has forum problems. Think I am parking my butt in the tent instead of coming and going.

*waves at new owner* I love this forum. It really is home for me. Thank you Larry for all the years you've put in and TY TY for creating it to start with.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther said:


> Geez I take a break to work on props and we get a new owner and everyone has forum problems. Think I am parking y butt in the tent instead of coming and going.


No one is sure if we have a new owner or not, yet...Mods haven't heard anything...just guessing, lol, as no one can figure out what the issue is that's causing so many to not be able to get on. I'd stay logged in if at all possible, just in case!! I rarely ever log off...

You can come in the tent and watch some football with me if you want! I have chocolate!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm able to log on with my phone but the laptop won't let me on


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

we would love to be apart if still possible ?


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

kingcoop80 said:


> we would love to be apart if still possible ?


Read the first message in this thread and follow the rules there. But deadline for sign up is 4 days away! Jump in, more victims!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> My SR is going to think I'm a greedy little victim. After reading everyone's lists, I'm practically adding items to mine on a daily basis.


I for one appreciate your detailed lists!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> Wahoo! I am jumping in the bushes finally! Just joined in the fun again! Now I need a drink to work on my likes and dislikes, and for the waiting for a victim! VICTIM! VICTIM! VICTIM!


What's your poison? I currently have some wine open, but we have everything you can imagine, & WitchyKitty has chocolate! I'll try a piece by the way, I don't think I've had that flavor.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I for one appreciate your detailed lists!


And I second that!! Love details, the more the merrier.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> I for one appreciate your detailed lists!


I'm glad someone said this, I was worried one might think of that of me, but I tried to put a broad selection of low priced items or things that could be handmade, theres a lot of simple things I didn't realize I DIDN'T have til I came to the forum and seen other peoples lists and thought "Oh I don't have those either!". 

This is my first year living out of my Mom's house and my boyfriend has given me free reign over "girlfriending" up the place. So I'm working on getting things like dish towels, decorative soap pumps, pot holders, table runners, decorative bowls. Stuff a bachelor wouldn't necessary buy themselves. First time I've ever had full choice over decorating so naturally I'm like HALLOWEEN AND FALL EVERYTHING.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I rarely log out as I pop in so much.....well when the props aren't demanding my attention-lol. I had some posting issues a few weeks ago. I use windows 10 and google chrome. In fact I had issue with chrome a lot around then. Had to re-install and all was well.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay both are on second page and it ain't even victim time yet sheesh


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I see several people have signed up in the past couple days, but they haven't posted their lists in the likes and dislikes thread, yet!! Make sure you go post those lists, as there are only a few days left before your reaper will need it!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

few more days can't wait


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG I can't wait for a victim. So close, I need to stalk, shop, craft... all that stuff. But hmmmm, how do you know I haven't been stalking already?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

deleted the fb page for the forum, and now I can get on .... I hope it continues!! I was getting nervous for the reaper!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

As were all of us!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Well now that you're back Bethene, I need a 

VICTIM!!!!!

You can send me mine early, just in case you can't get on again. 

I'm going through SR withdrawls over here so I starting perusing last years picture thread. I am always amazed by the talent, generosity and thoughtfulness of our members.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/143056-picture-thread-big-reaper-2015-a.html

I'll give it a bump up to the main page too.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Noooo don't start yet, I'm still trying to convince myself to join!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> What's your poison? I currently have some wine open, but we have everything you can imagine, & WitchyKitty has chocolate! I'll try a piece by the way, I don't think I've had that flavor.


Why thank you! Wine is fine by me, if it's red cab please. If it's white chardonnay. Chocolate goes well with the wine I'll take one!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

JoyfulCrow said:


> Noooo don't start yet, I'm still trying to convince myself to join!


I was apprehensive too just because I've done secret Santa a couple times in my life and it never panned out well for me (twice, years apart my secret santas didn't get me anything!) It's the thought that counts but when they don't think of you at all you can't help but feel hurt especially if you took a lot of time to put together something nice for them. 

I just hope whoever I get likes what I come up with!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> I see several people have signed up in the past couple days, but they haven't posted their lists in the likes and dislikes thread, yet!! Make sure you go post those lists, as there are only a few days left before your reaper will need it!!!


I am still working on mine. But it will be up this weekend Witchykitty!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> I was apprehensive too just because I've done secret Santa a couple times in my life and it never panned out well for me (twice, years apart my secret santas didn't get me anything!) It's the thought that counts but when they don't think of you at all you can't help but feel hurt especially if you took a lot of time to put together something nice for them.
> 
> I just hope whoever I get likes what I come up with!


We'll, no need to worry about not getting a gift...should something come up and your reaper can't or doesnt send you a box, then we always have Rescue Reapers deployed! Rescue reapers are wonderful forum members who volunteer to send a box of goodies to a victim who didnt recieve a box of gifts for some reason and needs rescuing...and they don't expect a box in return. 



jb1sb2 said:


> I am still working on mine. But it will be up this weekend Witchykitty!


Awesome! Don't forget, you can always post your list, then just edit the heck out of it constantly like most of us do, hahaha!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

WitchyKitty said:


> We'll, no need to worry about not getting a gift...should something come up and your reaper can't or doesnt send you a box, then we always have Rescue Reapers deployed! Rescue reapers are wonderful forum members who volunteer to send a box of goodies to a victim who didnt recieve a box of gifts for some reason and needs rescuing...and they don't expect a box in return.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Don't forget, you can always post your list, then just edit the heck out of it constantly like most of us do, hahaha!


That is good to know! and very very kind of the rescue reapers! <3 

I'm understanding life happens. I have the most fun picking out things for people, but it feels good when they think about you too!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

MacabreWeb said:


> I was apprehensive too just because I've done secret Santa a couple times in my life and it never panned out well for me (twice, years apart my secret santas didn't get me anything!) It's the thought that counts but when they don't think of you at all you can't help but feel hurt especially if you took a lot of time to put together something nice for them.
> 
> I just hope whoever I get likes what I come up with!


See my worry is based around my own inadequacy xP. I'm nowhere near as good a crafter as most of you are and I worry that my victim would be disappointed by an entirely store-bought gift


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

JoyfulCrow said:


> See my worry is based around my own inadequacy xP. I'm nowhere near as good a crafter as most of you are and I worry that my victim would be disappointed by an entirely store-bought gift


Honestly what really convinced me was looking at what people made and sent other people last year. I was worried I wouldn't be able to make anything good enough (I'm not used to building big props just little ones) or afford something nice enough, but people really did great jobs finding things. Also everyone here is so nice I cannot imagine anyone being unhappy with what you pick! Plus the huge broad lists people keep posting give endless ideas.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Count me in. I just realized I didn't post on these threads. My bad.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> We'll, no need to worry about not getting a gift...should something come up and your reaper can't or doesnt send you a box, then we always have Rescue Reapers deployed! Rescue reapers are wonderful forum members who volunteer to send a box of goodies to a victim who didnt recieve a box of gifts for some reason and needs rescuing...and they don't expect a box in return.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! Don't forget, you can always post your list, then just edit the heck out of it constantly like most of us do, hahaha!


I can attest to the rescue reapers! Last year was my first Reaper and I had to be rescued! Rescue Reapers are a wonderful bunch! 

I will probably end up doing just that Witchykitty!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Getting closer! I don't want to get lost..I am way back there yep thats me..I was..






!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

JoyfulCrow said:


> See my worry is based around my own inadequacy xP. I'm nowhere near as good a crafter as most of you are and I worry that my victim would be disappointed by an entirely store-bought gift


I'm not a good crafter either so don't worry. This is my second reaper session and I loved the first round. I sent all store bought things. Jump in and have fun with us.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

MacabreWeb said:


> Honestly what really convinced me was looking at what people made and sent other people last year. I was worried I wouldn't be able to make anything good enough (I'm not used to building big props just little ones) or afford something nice enough, but people really did great jobs finding things. Also everyone here is so nice I cannot imagine anyone being unhappy with what you pick! Plus the huge broad lists people keep posting give endless ideas.


I always worry about doing a good job for my victim, and since I am not an excellent crafter, I tend to buy things. I like to stock up at the after Halloween sales if I can find anything decent that is left. The bad part about that is that even though you get more for your money, you have to store more stuff since it might take several rounds of Secret Reaper to match it up with the right victim's list. 

I agree that everyone here is nice and the lists are inspiring. The fun of Reaper for me is in stalking and trying to find something that you think your victim will like. I also enjoy wondering if there will be a package on the doorstep when I get home. I have loved each of the gifts that I have received. They all have been thoughtful and creative. I am glad you and all the other new people decided to join in the fun. Now, I have got to get busy and make a list so I can join this time around.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I am in! Get me thinking cap on!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!! More victims!! 
Joyful Crow,there's always second hand items also that most people like, the idea that someone took the time to send something picked specifically for you makes it special!!
I have a thrift store and clearance reaper stash I add to all yeat, some items I have had a long time just waiting for the right victim!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

For those of you new reapers who are hesitant about joining because of crafting skills, well, lemme tell ya.... I am also one of those poor, unfortunate souls with absolutely no artistic talent. I need a template to draw a circle. Last year, one of the items I sent my victim was a gold bug for her Poe display; in his story the bug has markings on it that look like a skull face so I spray painted a plastic bug gold and as for the face, ugh, it looked like three black blobs, not even close to resembling a skull. My victim was so gracious, she not only said it would go great with Poe but she could also use it for a curiosity display. Gotta love our members!

Crafting skills do not have to be elaborate - a cool witch bottle with a modpodged printed label or a unique picture frame with a creepy picture are great homemade gifts. Or you could buy just one gift; I remember one year a victim received a Pose-n-Stay skelly and they were ecstatic. Items from your own collection that you no longer have use for are also great to send along. 

What's important is when you are making your lists remember to include suggestions for all types of Reaper skill levels. On my current list I have items for the:
- novice crafter: witch ingredient jars, printed anatomy charts, trashbag seaweed; for the more talented: homemade spell book, skelly fairies, pvc candles; for the true artist/builder: lab equipment or Dracula's crest of arms.
- thrift shopper: gothic crosses, white enamel medicine trays, Egyptian artifacts.
- buyer: tee shirts, led candles, creepy cloth, skelly fish.

I'm sure any one of you could put together a SR package from just those few items I listed (for my complete list I'm post #12). This is the reason why we are constantly asking people to make detailed lists, it helps your Reaper tremendously for them to get you something you will truly enjoy. I apologize for this post being so long but I wanted to encourage those of you who are sitting on the fence to join. You will have so much fun stalking and finding items for your victim that sometimes you forget you get a package in return and then the day comes when a box shows up on your doorstep. That's when the squealing and crying begins.

You are a Haunter and you already have the skills necessary to participate - imagination and the need to shop.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> I'm sure any one of you could put together a SR package from just those few items I listed (for my complete list I'm post #12). This is the reason why we are constantly asking people to make detailed lists, it helps your Reaper tremendously for them to get you something you will truly enjoy. I apologize for this post being so long but I wanted to encourage those of you who are sitting on the fence to join. You will have so much fun stalking and finding items for your victim that sometimes you forget you get a package in return and then the day comes when a box shows up on your doorstep. That's when the squealing and crying begins.
> 
> You are a Haunter and you already have the skills necessary to participate - imagination and the need to shop.


couldn't agree more. The more detailed the list, the more personal you can make it. For most of us the true fun is in this part.


----------



## FeistierErmine (Jul 21, 2015)

I am 100% on board for my first reap!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Oooooo! It's almost....VICTIM TIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Alright, alright, you lot have convinced me. XP


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So happy we are getting more last minute sign ups!!!

Yes, seriously, no one has to worry about not having artistic talent...you can send any type of gift!! Hand made, store bought, thrift store/clearance finds, items you own that you don't need anymore...or a mix of all of the above! I usually do a mixture, depending on my Victim's list. 

On that, I agree with those above...this is why we beg and plead with detailed lists...long, multi item, detailed lists! Things you are into, things for your theme, colors you like, scents you like, things that you'd like that are cheap, things you'd like that cost more, things you'd like that could be home made, things you saw at a thrift store once, flavors you like for coffee, tea, hot chocolate, candy...if you can even have any candy, do you have any pets that would like gifts, or kids, that one item your family member had when you were a kid and haven't been able to find or make yourself...anything you can think of!! Don't just be general and say you like anything Halloween...tell us what, specifically, really holds your interest!! 

Like others, I tend to hit up after holiday/season clearance, ebay, garage sales and thrift stores and stockpile lots of super nice items I got for cheap. Same thing with craft supplies if you are a crafter or builder! That way, when a SR rolls around, I may just have that perfect item, or ten, that my Victim wanted, and I got it for like, 50 cents!! You can really fill up a good box that way!!! I have found brand new, awesome, normally expensive items at thrift stores before...just gotta keep those eyes open!! You are a Reaper who can't craft or build anything to save your life and you are a bit low on money?? Become a world class bargain hunter! haha! Don't forget to always...always...check online, newspapers, ect for coupons, too, so you can get great store bought items for really cheap!!

Don't forget...if you have Pinterest, (or any other Halloween page) add your link to your list for your Reaper..it REALLY super helps us out...any links you have that could helps us actually see what you like. Have photos of your Halloween display or decor?? Make an album and let your reaper know in your list you have one! 

As a Reaper, you can stalk your Victims, too. You SHOULD stalk your Victims. Go to their profile page and look for albums they might have, read their "about" section, go through all their posts for the whole year to see what they have commented on and liked, or pics they have posted, go through their Pinterest board by board, Etsy, haunt links, anything you can dig up that they may have posted about...find them, stalk them...KNOW them, Mwahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! It is creepy? Yes. Do we all do it, anyway? Yes. Will YOU be stalked if you join?? YES!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If you don't give a detailed list, if you never post, if you have nothing for your Reaper to go by to know what you are about and what you like...then your Reaper will have a very rough time and you may get items you don't want/need/like. 

 ..and please, please, remember the main thing...once you get your box of goodies, you MUST post about it in the Picture Thread that bethene will put up once we get going. You really need to be a good, kind Victim and let your poor Reaper know your box got their safely and that you liked your gifts.You have no idea how completely awful it feels to not know if your victim even received their box, let alone if they hated everything or love it all...worst feeling ever...it has happened before...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We now have 86!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> The more detailed the list, the more personal you can make it. For most of us the true fun is in this part.


So true! Stalking - reading your victim's posts, looking through their albums and Pinterest boards gives you a sense of their style. For members who don't post a lot it becomes harder, that's why details are so important. For example, a person could have "pumpkins" on their likes list.  What kind of pumpkins? Evil/sinister looking, carveable funkins, cute happy faces with witch hats, decor pumpkins like Bethany Lowe or mercury glass, vintage, pink neon glittery ones, all of the above? I know it's not hard to go buy a pumpkin but we want to give a pumpkin that our victim truly cherishes.

So fine tune those lists, join up now, cause very soon we'll be getting victims!!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

bethene said:


> We now have 86!


So close to a hundred ! Alright fence sitters! Go time! Just join! It's fun!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

JoyfulCrow said:


> See my worry is based around my own inadequacy xP. I'm nowhere near as good a crafter as most of you are and I worry that my victim would be disappointed by an entirely store-bought gift


 No worrying allowed. All is good. Store bought, home made, regifted.



MacabreWeb said:


> Honestly what really convinced me was looking at what people made and sent other people last year. I was worried I wouldn't be able to make anything good enough (I'm not used to building big props just little ones) or afford something nice enough, but people really did great jobs finding things. Also everyone here is so nice I cannot imagine anyone being unhappy with what you pick! Plus the huge broad lists people keep posting give endless ideas.


 You are right. The forum is a great place to steal, I mean borrow ideas.



Candy Creature said:


> I always worry about doing a good job for my victim, and since I am not an excellent crafter, I tend to buy things. I like to stock up at the after Halloween sales if I can find anything decent that is left. The bad part about that is that even though you get more for your money, you have to store more stuff since it might take several rounds of Secret Reaper to match it up with the right victim's list.
> 
> I agree that everyone here is nice and the lists are inspiring. The fun of Reaper for me is in stalking and trying to find something that you think your victim will like. I also enjoy wondering if there will be a package on the doorstep when I get home. I have loved each of the gifts that I have received. They all have been thoughtful and creative. I am glad you and all the other new people decided to join in the fun. Now, I have got to get busy and make a list so I can join this time around.


 I have a reaper stash too. It seems to grow and grow. LOL



FeistierErmine said:


> I am 100% on board for my first reap!


Welcome.



Tannasgach said:


> So true! Stalking - reading your victim's posts, looking through their albums and Pinterest boards gives you a sense of their style. For members who don't post a lot it becomes harder, that's why details are so important. For example, a person could have "pumpkins" on their likes list.  What kind of pumpkins? Evil/sinister looking, carveable funkins, cute happy faces with witch hats, decor pumpkins like Bethany Lowe or mercury glass, vintage, pink neon glittery ones, all of the above?
> 
> So fine tune those lists, join up now, cause very soon we'll be getting victims!!


You are right. Details help immensely.


----------



## Halloween Happy (Apr 26, 2016)

Woooooo!!! Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Another tip I just thought of for new Reapers (I've had way too much coffee today). Take your own pictures of what you'll be sending, sometimes members don't respond on the forum or are unable to post their own pictures and the thing we like best after reaping is looking at pics!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> Why thank you! Wine is fine by me, if it's red cab please. If it's white chardonnay. Chocolate goes well with the wine I'll take one!


Here you go!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Another tip I just thought of for new Reapers (I've had way too much coffee today). Take your own pictures of what you'll be sending, sometimes members don't respond on the forum or are unable to post their own pictures and the thing we like best after reaping is looking at pics!


Yes!! This!! Fully agree! Sometimes something happens, like their computer suddenly acts up or such, and your victims can't post pics of the goodies they received from you. If you took your own pics before boxing them up, you can help them out by posting the pics for them, then they can comment on them and give you your credit for a job well done! Or, in those terrible worst case scenarios, your victim just never posts about the gifts at all, it's nice to be able to post your own pics so we can all see the hard work and thought you put in, at least, and we can tell you how awesome your gifts were, lol. I have seen this happen and people are always like, "Why didn't I remember to take my own pics before I boxed them up?!?!"


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Here you go!


Mmmm, thanks!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Public notice: I have driven over to Google Maps' headquarters and held them hostage with a rusty spoon. The outcome- they "decided" to have an inaccuracy in the area where my house is located. That is all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

sikntwizted said:


> Public notice: I have driven over to Google Maps' headquarters and held them hostage with a rusty spoon. The outcome- they "decided" to have an inaccuracy in the area where my house is located. That is all.


Awww...so that means if I get you as my Victim, I can't stalk you by going to Google Earth and zooming in on your house, nor can I use Google Maps to find and drive to your home and peek in your windows??? Er...um...I mean, hehe, I was just kidding...really. I wouldn't do that. Who would do such a thing to stalk their victims?! Not me...nope. I would do no such thing...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

only a couple more days!! I have two folks who posted likes but never sent their info to me... remember you need to send your address and likes list!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> only a couple more days!! I have two folks who posted likes but never sent their info to me... remember you need to send your address and likes list!


You might have to PM them and ask, lol...just in case they don't see this until it's too late!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Is it Victim Time, yet?!?! ...victim...Victim...VICTIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everybody, now!! Victim...victim...victim...victim...victim...victim...victim...victim...victim..victim!!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay, Bethene.... I'm tired of waiting!! GIVE US OUR VICTIMS!!!!!!! please...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

started drawing names so not such a rush at the last minute, I won't be able to do every one due to last minute sign ups, as well as the three who I messaged who have not gotten back to me with their addy info, two have not been one since the endish of July, the other is Lizzy Borden, I hope they are not having the sign on problems that ... not sure what to do if I don't here from them.. I think I have Lizzy's address , the other two, don't believe so......


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh no I hope at least Lizzy gets in touch since I know she is pretty regular here. I have been having problems logging in but switched to firefox and can long in fine from there. Don't know what is going on with chrome but I wish they would get it fixed.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

YEAH!!!! victim..victim...victim!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Come on last hours to sign up!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm so excited, I've been scoping out places with Halloween stuff and dreaming up crafts. The anticipation is killing meeee!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm ready and anxious to get started!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Glad to see you are signed up - your victim will be so lucky to have you as their reaper! You were my reaper the very first year I was brave enough to sign up and you did so amazing. I still think about you every year when I put out my spooky town! Thank you. 



Hearts1003 said:


> Officially signed up! Yeah Whoooo!!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Eeek - this is the best news! Jumping for joy!! The excitement has been building all weekend! Soon starts the sweet torture of checking to see if my victim came in about 1000 times a day until I get mine. I mean I didn't sign up first or anything....I wonder who did. Maybe Kelloween could tell us? 

In all seriousness I know it must be a very time consuming process to match up and send all those out bethene! Thanks so much for running this again! While the waiting is hard at least we don't have to do it alone and can suffer together....victim, victim, VICTIM. 



bethene said:


> started drawing names so not such a rush at the last minute, I won't be able to do every one due to last minute sign ups, as well as the three who I messaged who have not gotten back to me with their addy info, two have not been one since the endish of July, the other is Lizzy Borden, I hope they are not having the sign on problems that ... not sure what to do if I don't here from them.. I think I have Lizzy's address , the other two, don't believe so......


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just waiting on a victim
https://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

Can't wait to get started. I have a lot of great ideas for what I can do, just have to see what my victim is looking for. Just waiting and waiting, oh the anticipation of it all.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in! Working on list update. I was going to sit this out but I need a good distraction with fun at the moment.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nhh said:


> Have anyone heard from Terra? I haven't seen any posts in a long time from her. I miss seeing her work. And of course awesome reaper tombstones.


I read somewhere (maybe on FB) that she is not doing this one this year.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I am in! Working on list update. I was going to sit this out but I need a good distraction with fun at the moment.


i was wondering where you were printers devil....hope you are doing well.......im sitting this one out, its killing me but im going to enjoy watching. bethene if you need a rescue reaper i can help with that.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Printers Devil, How are you doing? I have been away from the forum a while and came back just in time for secret reaper!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

..............................................


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

kelloween, you are killing me! 

Ghouliete and Screem queen I have been lurking. Just a lot going on right now. I was planning to sit this out but I need the therapy so I can relax some! lol

Just hoping that I get someone that I don't have to struggle with. Some of these lists are a little scary to me. But, hopefully will end up with a vic that likes things that are in my way too ample stash of things I buy to use for something or a vic that likes witches or fortune tellers or general stuff I am fine. Otherwise my brain will have to work more than me just having fun. lol 

Either way it will be fun.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

bethene said:


> only a couple more days!! I have two folks who posted likes but never sent their info to me... remember you need to send your address and likes list!


Yep, I'm one of the guilty ones.  Thanks for the reminder too.  must take some time to tweak my list this evening and send it off! 

I managed to trip and fall and messed up my good shoulder about two weeks ago. I've been paper macheing like crazy too and it's proved to be good therapy as my range of motion is improving daily.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so ready to start working on Halloween projects!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Yep, I'm one of the guilty ones.  Thanks for the reminder too.  must take some time to tweak my list this evening and send it off!
> 
> I managed to trip and fall and messed up my good shoulder about two weeks ago. I've been paper macheing like crazy too and it's proved to be good therapy as my range of motion is improving daily.


See - prop making is GOOD for you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

DandyBrit said:


> See - prop making is GOOD for you!


Yes, it's my favorite therapy by far!  

List updated and info sent to Bethene. 

You know waiting so long to sign up has a definite advantage in that I wont have to wait long for a victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I need a...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim I am going to try to make this one of your best reaps ever


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are up to 90!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I just finished stalking everyone's page! lol


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I need a...
> 
> View attachment 286036


OOOhhh Me Me Me pick ME!! I need a victim!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hurry everyone!!! Sign ups end tomorrow!!!! Get in here, now!! Victims will start being given out any day, now!! HURRYYYYYY!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Got a few out tonight...but still time for more!! We have 93 so far!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoo, bethene is sending out victims. Come have a drink with us bethene so that you can rest. (Someone grab her computer and the name!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

DandyBrit said:


> See - prop making is GOOD for you!


Hi DandyBrit! Glad your stalking us! Are you guys doing one in the UK? Whats your poison by the way, we have a full bar,& chocolate. Pull up some bushes & hang out with us!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

bethene said:


> Got a few out tonight...but still time for more!! We have 93 so far!!


Does that make it the largest one you ever had?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I just finished stalking everyone's page! lol


I looked at a couple of links but I really will need to set some time aside to get them all, 90 people, wow.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

O I cannot wait till tomorrow. I am so excited.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a VICTIM!!!! Thanks Bethene. Now to start plotting. I already have one thing in my stash that will work for sure.


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm so excited! Just sitting here with my cup of coffee..just waiting......


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Just sitting here.......waiting for a victim.........waiting....waiting....waiting on mah victiiiiimmm.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I got my Victim last night! Time to start stalking and thinking...really going to have to think with this one...hmm...what to do...?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I just got goosebumps - victims have started going out!! Eagerly anticipating mine. Victim, victim, victim!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

It's Victim day !!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

moonwitchkitty said:


> It's Victim day !!!!!


yes, happy victim day!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

My initial apprehension has faded and I'm now SO EXCITED! Can't wait to find out who my victim is!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Patiently waiting for a victim


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

Super, super excited!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohohohoho!!!! I'm excited about putting something together for the victim we got. PREPARE TO BE SPOILED.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Checking in and awaiting my victim. O who shall it be *rubs hands together and cackles*


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

victim, victim I HAVE A VICTIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

and i have some PERFECT things for them already!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

hahahah, I got mine also!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

YAY! Got my victim!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got back from doing some shopping for my Victim!!! My area doesn't have all their Halloween stuff out, yet, in stores, so I'll have to wait to get some of the items I wanted to get...but I did find a few things!! One item hits two of my victim's likes...and it was on sale and I had a coupon! Score!!! I hope my Victim likes it!

Now, I am going to sit down and do some crafting for my darling Victim...

...and then there is always the question...do I or don't I send a teaser this time???


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wait, seriously? You guys are getting victims? I thought today was the ending day for signup. Well, okay...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

ohhh no some folks it seem have gotten their victims already.... none yet for me... hoping the few things I found at a garbage... err garage sale might work.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

* tap *tap* tap* testing testing. Is this thing working? Just checking while I patiently wait for my victim.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I got a victim! I got a victim!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Happy victim day indeed everyone! I like my odds with my victim, this should be fun.! Someone was pondering wether to do a teaser ore not, I think those are great, it lets the person know they are being thought of, & will not be forgotten.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Wait, seriously? You guys are getting victims? I thought today was the ending day for signup. Well, okay...



Today is the last day for signups. I think I read where Bethene was just matching some up and handing out early. I haven't gotten my victim yet. 
There is still time!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Wait, seriously? You guys are getting victims? I thought today was the ending day for signup. Well, okay...


Today is the last day of sign ups...people can still sign up!!  It just takes a long time for bethene to match up reapers with their victims and send everyone a PM with the info and lists, so she usually starts a day or so early to give herself a little more time to get them all sent out.

On that note...if there are any people still sitting on the fence, today's the last day!! get over here and get your name in!!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

I GOT MY VICTIM!!!!! I'M SO EXCITED!!!!
Happy reaping everyone! 

thanks bethene! I needed a cheer up. Injured my back, neck, and ribs at work last week and I've been sick on top of that. I needed a little pick me up.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Hee hee heee... Got a victim! Now... Here we GO!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Today is the last day of sign ups...people can still sign up!!  It just takes a long time for bethene to match up reapers with their victims and send everyone a PM with the info and lists, so she usually starts a day or so early to give herself a little more time to get them all sent out.
> 
> On that note...if there are any people still sitting on the fence, today's the last day!! get over here and get your name in!!


I was was planning on getting in-- I guess I'd know a lot of people who AREN'T my reaper!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I have a VICTIM!!!! Thanks Bethene. Now to start plotting. I already have one thing in my stash that will work for sure.


Did you get me?? LMAO


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Muahahahahaha! I have a victim! And they like so much that I do! And share many dislikes that I do! Now a dilemma when I get anything, Who to give it to Myself or my Victim!?!?!?!?!? Oh Victim, I am ecstatic to have you! That noise outside..... don't investigate it!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I got my victim last night. I've been saving boxes and bubble wrap for a month, so excited to fill up a box finally!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got done making something for my Victim! Now, on to figuring out project number two!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Alright....I'm in. AAAHHHH, nervous, as I've never signed up for this before. I'll make my list tonight.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I made the mistake of logging off to do a little stalking since Spookerstar got her victim today (hurray!!)-boy was that a mistake. Took me 2 hours before I was able to get my computer to log me back into the site. I was in a near frenzy wondering if I had my victim. When I got back on I had a notification and got so excited....it was a visitor message not a victim. Think I might be a little over excited! Back to waiting and hoping and wishing and dreaming -- the torture of waiting is part of the fun!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I need a victim! This anticipation is killing meeeeeee!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Waiting........


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Kelloween said:


> Hmmm..let me go back and check..well. I'll be dmned..I am...
> View attachment 284886
> LOL!!


Kelloween, you may have been first, but apparently I am striving to be last! Just signed up. Of course there is still time yet, so I may not be last. Since the last one in is a rotten egg.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

me! me! was it me????


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

For anyone having problems getting onto the forum, there is a thread going in the Off Topic section about this. UnOrthodOx found a fix for most people. Here is the link to the thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/148075-anyone-else-having-issues-viewing-forum-through-firefox.html

The fix is in post #48 in that thread. If this fix doesn't work for you, read the rest of the that thread and ask UnOrthodOx if you have any questions. Hoping everyone sees this thread and tries the fix, so they don't miss Secret Reaper stuff!!!

Note: the name of the thread was started for Firefox users, but it has helped everyone on any browser, as it's not browser related.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I got my victim!!!!  

Let the games begin!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Failing at being patient....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm visiting a bunch of people's pages just to throw off my Victim


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I got my victim! I will sleep well with plans to dream up!  Thank you Bethene!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> I'm visiting a bunch of people's pages just to throw off my Victim


You and I are doing the same thing! I have been checking out everyone's pintrest pages in hopes I will find something I can do for my victim or for Lil's Halloween Town office decor. I got an open book and found some pages for Sally's Worm Wart Soup. I am going to decoupage the pages on and stain them with a tea bag. I am going to put a bowl and a wooden spoon by the book too. Lil owns a Lifesize Jack and an Oggie Boogie that we'll use and I crocheted a zero. Don't know what else we'll do but I think it will end up looking good.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Boom Victim confirmed. spent the last 2 days tearing out my aunt's house due to flooding, and have another house to go. So. This is the best news I got this week! (other than my house being spared of course.) I WILL be stalking shortly...


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I received my Victim at work and could hardly focus the rest of the day! So excited to start crafting, stalking, planning, heeheehee


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lukewa said:


> Alright....I'm in. AAAHHHH, nervous, as I've never signed up for this before. I'll make my list tonight.


Welcome to the fun! Don't worry you will do just fine and have a lot of fun at the same time!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh Victim! You didn't give me much to go by but I will do my best to send you something extra special and slimy. Oh I mean "nice"
Just you wait. Next time you will provide a bigger wish list


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

Got my victim! VERY excited!! Since this is my first reap, I do have a question.... Is it customary to include a card or something of the like? Such as... "I hope you like the "____", I made it myself."? I know that the Reapers are secret so no name signing, or anything like that... Does anyone include a card like that with their gifts?


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Darn it missed this one! Oh well. Bethene if anyone ends up needing a rescue let me know


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

ScaryMars said:


> Got my victim! VERY excited!! Since this is my first reap, I do have a question.... Is it customary to include a card or something of the like? Such as... "I hope you like the "____", I made it myself."? I know that the Reapers are secret so no name signing, or anything like that... Does anyone include a card like that with their gifts?


I always leave a note signed with my name. it's a secret until they get the gift. After that, "The cat's out of the bag." What that cat was doing in the bag in the first place I will never know.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I always send a letter or note and let them know who I am. Some don't in the spirit of SECRET Reaper. Some even tease and the victim will try to guess. I like to know who sent my stuff. Then as the years go by I have fond memories of the items and can remember who sent them.

I have been in many Christmas versions that do it both ways.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yay I got my victim!!!! Let the fun begin.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ohhhh, just found something else I can do for Lil Gouliette's office on someone's pintrest pages. A Halloween Town Fence made with PVC that is heated and bent and twisted, then painted black. This will be awesome.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It is up to you if you want to send a card/note or not. You only need to stay "secret" until they receive their box, as stated by others. I always send a nice note that lets them know who I am and a little detailed list of their gifts. I close up the note and write on it to open after they open their gifts, though, so the note doesn't ruin the surprise as they go through the box, lol. Whether or not my little Victim actually obeys that request or not, I'll never know, lol!

Some people will go the extra mile and leave clues around the box, gifts, outside the box, in a note, ect. as to what their identity is, rather than just saying it outright. I have even seen people make puzzles and games to leave in the box to help them figure it out! If the Victim just can't figure it out, you can be merciful and post in the picture thread to let them know who you are.  (Should you get some of these clues, you can always post pics for us in the pic thread with your gift photos and we can all help you figure it out if needed!!)

If you do decide to not write your name somewhere/somehow in your Victim's box, please let them know at some point, though, so they can thank you properly and give you the credit for the gifts you sent to the rest of us. We like to know who made/sent what!! That's the main reason why most of us started putting our names inside the box for our Victim...so they can thank us and give credit to us right in their picture post, rather than 20 posts later...which makes it harder to match you up with your gift pictures, lol. 

On that note...don't forget, Victims...you really need to post pics of your gifts as soon as you can after you get your box, so your Reaper knows the box arrived safely!! Plus, we all just really want to see your pics!! We love pics!! If you can't post pics right away, please, at least, make a quick post in the picture thread that you got your gifts so your Reaper knows and doesn't worry...or PM them, if possible.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Some hints for my reaper. I like skulls, skeletons, severed hands/arms/legs, corpsed stuff, potion bottles, atmosphere FX, lenticulars etc. I am mostly doing outdoor stuff this year. Walking dead, zombie masks, strange stuff, steampunk. Because of the poor selection of stuff in the UK compared to the US (if my reaper is across the pond) then stuff from a dollar store is great as most of it we dont have, or its really expensive. If my reaper is from the UK, then thats cool too, just surprise me! I have posted enough in the past to show what I like!

Now, where did that victim go....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...oh, one more thing...should you decide to send a teaser before your big box of gifts, make sure to leave your name off on the return address, hahaha! That would pretty much give you away. We usually make up fake, funny names...some even change the address. (though I wouldn't do the fake address if you plan on sending a teaser that you would want returned to you should it not get to your Victim for some reason.

For those who don't know, teasers are not something you have to do, not everyone does, some just do it for fun if they have the extra time. I like to send them, sometimes, to make sure I have the correct address...because I worry and am anxious and am a bit crazy...hahaha. They can be a simple card or note, a tiny gift, anything you would like, should you feel like sending one. You can always look back through previous SR threads to see what people send for both teasers and gifts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lawrie said:


> Some hints for my reaper. I like skulls, skeletons, severed hands/arms/legs, corpsed stuff, potion bottles, atmosphere FX, lenticulars etc. I am mostly doing outdoor stuff this year. Walking dead, zombie masks, strange stuff, steampunk. Because of the poor selection of stuff in the UK compared to the US (if my reaper is across the pond) then stuff from a dollar store is great as most of it we dont have, or its really expensive. If my reaper is from the UK, then thats cool too, just surprise me! I have posted enough in the past to show what I like!
> 
> Now, where did that victim go....


lawrie, if this is your list, post it in the Likes/Dislikes thread with the rest of our lists so your Reaper can find it easier!! Make it as detailed as possible...the more details you give, the easier a time your reaper will have finding you the perfect gifts!!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't wait to get my victim! I hope they have a nice long list  
This reap always gets me in the spirit for Halloween! I mean, I'm always in the spirit, but this gives me something to do and makes it seem not so far away!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I would love to see people post which stores they usually shop at for Halloween goodies----or maybe it would be easier to post stores that are not in their area. I assume most follow and read threads of some of the great stores that might not be in their area. I like to try to find things from those stores for things I buy.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

sikntwizted love the location -- getting all clever to keep your victim guessing!

I am SO happy to report I got a victim and spent the whole evening stalking, planning and of course second guessing. Have so many ideas I don't know where to begin. Thank you dear victim for your wonderful likes/dislikes list. Can't wait to begin crafting/shopping!



sikntwizted said:


> I always leave a note signed with my name. it's a secret until they get the gift. After that, "The cat's out of the bag." What that cat was doing in the bag in the first place I will never know.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Super excited about my victim....


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Just placed an order for one of the items my victim asked for! I'm very excited, nice list for me to work with both hand making and purchasing!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Alas, no victim. I guess I will have to settle for fake stalking


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Working on sending victims...


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I GOT MY VICTIM Couldn't be happier Looking forward to this reap


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Got my victim! Amazingly I think I can actually craft a thing or two for them...hahaha.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

I got my victim woohoo

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

No victim yet (@Bethene take your time...I know you are swamped with all us overly excited reapers!) but that doesn't mean I can't start picking thing up already! I have a box I've designates as my victim box and whenever I see anything fun, I pop it in there. So excited!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i got something for my victim today ........................................


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going to go take a nap and when I wake up I'll have a victim.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Updating my Friends list


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I was up super late brainstorming last night! This is fun, I'm excited about making some note cards inside. I just want the outside and the inside to burst Halloween happiness! I'm gonna need some orange tissue paper hmmm


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Got my victim!!! Time to start shopping


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Got my victim! So excited!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I got my Victim! Ohhh, this is so exciting I have to dance like Wednesday & Lurch!







A little different than what I was planning in my head, but I can definitely work with your list, Victim! I hope I can exceed your expectations! 
Gonna start stalking everyone to cover my tracks! Mwah ha ha ha ha!
Happy Reaping, everyone!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dear Victim...I am working on a little something for you, today! Here's a hint: I am currently covered in black ad silver paint, mod podge, varnish and a little super glue!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Dear Victim...I am working on a little something for you, today! Here's a hint: I am currently covered in black ad silver paint, mod podge, varnish and a little super glue!


Hmmmm, is it a Raiders helmet?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Hmmmm, is it a Raiders helmet?


Uhhh, not quite...but I suppose you could wear it as a helmet...though it would look rather silly...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Ordered some supplies so I have a week before they will get here.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Dear Victim...I am working on a little something for you, today! Here's a hint: I am currently covered in black ad silver paint, mod podge, varnish and a little super glue!



oh, that sounds like something wonderful in the making!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

MacabreWeb said:


> I was up super late brainstorming last night! This is fun, I'm excited about making some note cards inside. I just want the outside and the inside to burst Halloween happiness! I'm gonna need some orange tissue paper hmmm


I was up til 4:30 am working on things.Good thing I am a night owl. I am having so much fun too


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, unless I goofed, I have everyone a victim, except for one person I am waiting on a address,etc for. if they send the info by tomorrow we can work it out, if not, there is always the second reaper, which believe it or not starts in a couple of weeks!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your time and the work you put into this Bethene!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I second the motion! Thanks for always putting on a great show every year Bethene!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic job on getting everyone their victims so quickly Bethene, you are amazing! 

So, I got my victim today and as I started to read their list my excitement quickly turned to terror. They have wicked imagination and killer artistic/crafting skills, way out of my league. Anxiety started to get the better of me -_"Oh no, I have nothing in my stash that's suitable for their haunt. If I tried to craft this person something they would think it was a gag gift. I'm not going to be able to do this really cool member justice! They deserve better. What am I going to do! Arrrrg!!"_

Thank gawd, my victim saved me! As I continued to read, I realized they made a great list and included items to purchase. Yes! I can do this, I'm verra good at shopping. I can shop!!! 

The creative juices are flowing now........


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

My nature is to be a night owl! I'm most inspired and most energetic to craft at night time, but I've tried to stop myself because the light is different and then the next day colors look slightly off or while I'm working my eyes don't want to focus as well.  Still I was scribbling down ideas and making a list, checking it twice etc. I went to bed at 4:30 too. 


Oh yes, I too wanted to add Thank you Bethene for organizing everything, that is a lot of reapers and lists and info to sort!!! 

OHOHOH I also wanted to add...thank you for letting me participate! I could have understood if the answer was no since I'm so new and people are still getting to know me. So thank you 1000xs!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep! bethene rocks, as always!! 

Now, as I sit here and think of ideas for my Victim, I also wonder...who has me as a victim??? Who is stalking me??? Who is...who is....watching me?!?! Is somebody watching me!!???!!??  







...oh, come on...you guys know I had to post this again this year, it's our theme song!! Hahaha!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I received my victim .. time to do some stalking and dive into my creative side 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got my victim! I think I already have some good ideas too and I also happen to have a long weekend to craft. I think you will like what I have in store.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Muhahahahaaaaaaa!!!!! 

that is all


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the video WitchyKitty, I've never seen it before. Of course I remember the song, just never seen the video. Weird, &crazy. Gotta love the '80s. That guy looked like Carlton from Fresh Prince of Belair!


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I got my victim! This is going to be a challenge, their list wasn't super long and it's probably not going to utilize my crafty side. Ahhh well, we'll see! This may push me to be extra creative


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

When you get the list for your victim by PM and your like "easy peasy lemon squeezy' and then you get round to stalking them and your like 'Daaaaaaaamn, they make a hell of an effort best get thinking'.


Let it begin, for I am watching.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, so my reaper created an account to leave a message on my profile page, very clever and very cool! Thanks reaper


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

dear Reaper if you get stuck on me check out my pintrest boards


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My victim rocks


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

"Secret Reaper started following your board, Halloween Things I Want"
I see you, reaper...


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

It's official. I am banning myself from Goodwill. Went in to see if they had things for my victim and walked out $60 later. Yep I am banning myself. I think I have everyone playing covered-lol. I did find a few pieces for my victim so that was good.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

My victim and I have so much in common. This will be fun


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Got my victim! I am so excited!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just finished two little projects for my Victim...so three items made, and another I'll start working on, soon. Picked up a few tiny things when I was out, today, that they asked for, too...plus two things I purchased for them a couple days ago and one item that I pulled from my SR stash. I think I'm doing good, so far, but there are a couple things I want to buy that I still need to find...probably out of town. I really hope I'll be able to go out to find them before the shipping deadline!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yay! Victim-stalking time! Have made the list, checked it twice......wait, wrong holiday....

Anyway, the hunt is on! I hope I'm able to make my victim happy!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Spent last evening in the dark except for the light show from the transformer that the storm knocked down. It was very Frankenstein-ish though very dangerous. When we finally got our power back a while ago I was ecstatic to find a fresh victim waiting! Now I must do some stalking! ;D


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Buy a little craft a little paint a little. Fun being a reaper


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

Dear Victim..... I have been working on your big gift for the last two days.... I love it so much it will be hard to not keep for myself


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I hope my Reaper knows to check my revised list (post #12) on the Likes/Dislikes thread. I revised it somewhat from the original list that Bethene pm'd them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just send a small list to bethene and the big one is posted here. I believe it is #238 in the likes thread


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Got to give my reaper props. We don't have a picture board yet but I consider this a tease already. This was on my visitor messages this morning;

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I've not had time to even think yet...we got a new addition yesterday,,meet Madden Kyle...my great nephew!! 









noow, I can focus..maybe..lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats on the new Grand Nephew! I hope his mother is also doing well.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

It has only been a couple of days but this waiting for stuff to arrive is killing me. I want to get going on this project. Don't worry Victim, I will be done in time.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

This is gonna be fun... I cant wait to get my victim hehehe


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear victim whoever that may be... Prepare for your path to end, as i will reap you like no other reaper has been able to do lol. Sorry I havent posted much.. Got a bit crazy but i will be on more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

creeperguardian said:


> This is gonna be fun... I cant wait to get my victim hehehe


you better contact bethen she said she had sent out all victims


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween, congratulations, that is one handsome little guy!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

wooo, another tease in my inbox this morning! 

https://postimage.org/

Thank you reaper!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, creeperguardian, message bethene!! 

Yeah, my list, post #10 in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, is very different from the one bethene sent them, too, so I hope they check mine on the forum, as well!!

Kelloween, your grandnephew is adorable!!

Br1mston3, loving the teasers!!! bethene may have to get the picture thread up really soon, here!!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

*Reapers: stores you have, and don't have*

printersdevil made this great suggestion a few days ago, and I agree that it would be helpful. I thought that the info might get lost on the reaper discussion thread, though, so I made one specifically for it.

We don't really have to limit posts just to reaper folk, but it might be better if people say whether or not they are participating in the current reap.

I will also note that our ROSS store is tiny, and never gets much, so my reaper can be pretty certain that I won't be picking up much, if anything else from there (I bought the silver skull door knocker, but may put it in a reap box, not sure if it would go with this one). I'm very lucky to find one item there each year, because it's not in my town, and gets so few items.

---------

I'm in the current reap, and these are the stores that I have at my disposal:

Dollar General, Family Dollar, CVS, Aldi, Walgreens, Dollar Tree, Hallmark, Sally's Beauty Supply, Ace Hardware, County Market, Home Depot, Walmart, Shopko. 

I generally go to another city for other stores as well: Five Below, TJ Maxx, Lowes, JoAnn Fabric, Michaels, Halloween City, ROSS, Gordmans, Hobby Lobby, Party City, Target, Meijer, Menards, Kmart, Jeffrey Alans, Osco Drug, Burlington Coat Factory, Tuesday Morning, True Value Hardware, Big Lots, Spirit Halloween.

We also have department stores like Kohls, JC Penney, Dillards, and Macys, which often have kitchen items, but not a lot else...and a myriad of thrift stores, but Goodwill is the only one that gets "stock" of Halloween, every other store is donation-only.

------------

Stores that we don't have, but I wish that we did (because I like their Halloween merchandise):

99 Cents Only, At Home, Home Goods, Marshalls, Hot Topic, Savers, Cost Plus World Market, AC Moore, Albertsons, Dominicks


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you Printersdevil & Lairmistress for starting this thread!

I'm participating in the current reaping as well....

These are the stores pretty close to me:

Ross, Tuesday Morning, T.J. Maxx, Marshalls, Walmart, Target, Kmart, Homegoods, Hot Topic, Macys, JCPenney, Disney Store, Sears, Dollar Tree, Dollar General, Family Dollar, Michaels, Home Depot, Lowes, Ace Hardware, CVS, Walgreens, Aldis, Party City, Spirit Halloween Store, Burlington Coat Factory, Big Lots, Stein Mart, Pier 1 Imports, Kohls, Joann Fabrics, Spencer's, Claire's, Publix, Winn-Dixie

We also have Goodwill stores aplenty and other thrift stores.....not as many Salvation Army stores, though

We live close to one mall and semi-close to another high-end one, so if I remember other stores in there that offer Halloween merchandise, I'll come back and add them in too....

Stores that aren't close to me:

Hobby Lobby (though they're finally supposed to infiltrate Palm Beach County in the next year or so), Cost Plus World Market, 99 Cents Only, and probably a bunch of other stores I've never heard of.....


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Crap I missed it  sadness now


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm in the suburbs of Minneapolis, so there aren't a whole lot of stores that I don't have. As far as I know, I don't have a Ross, Shopko, 99 Cents Only, At Home, AC Moore, Albertsons, or Dominicks. Beyond that, I guess I don't know enough to know what I'm missing!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Dear Victim,

I get paid tomorrow, and I'm fully prepared to put that money toward my nefarious plans for you. Bwahahahaha!

Love, 
Reaper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

DeadED said:


> Crap I missed it  sadness now


It couldn't hurt to PM bethene real quick, maybe there were others who wanted to sign up and just missed it...if not, the second reaper will be starting a couple weeks, I believe!


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm in the reap. 

I have access to tjmaxx, homegoods, marshalls, ross, kroger, target, Tuesday morning, kirklands, hobby lobby, joanns, michaels, Dollar general, dollar tree. 

No access to shopko, or any of the northeast stores. 

This is incredibly helpful, but I almost wish we could post photos of our actual Halloween items. Like a prop inventory gallery, not all set up, just bare bones. Might help some of us keep track of our own stuff! I know it's an impossibility, but access to a store doesn't mean you will find that item you want. I say this as deadgar eludes me . . . .


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Cool idea. I'm also in the reap.

Stores I have: Dollarama (has a lot of the same stuff as Dollar General), Winners/Home Sense/Marshalls, Michaels, Spirit (though it's quite far so I usually only get there once a season), Value Village/Savers, Walmart, Simons, Disney Store (a very small one lol), Claire's (same as Spirit)

Stores I don't have: US-specific stores like Target (I wish!), TJ Maxx (I also wish!), JoAnns, Home Goods, At Home


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Dearest victim, I haven't made it out to Michaels and Value Village to get the things I need to start your gifts, but don't worry...they'll be done on time!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> you better contact bethen she said she had sent out all victims


I realized the my messaged never sent when i went to message bethene  dang it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

creeperguardian said:


> I realized the my messaged never sent when i went to message bethene  dang it


PM her, just in case...there are sometimes others who accidentally missed it and still want to join. You never know!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> wooo, another tease in my inbox this morning!
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> Thank you reaper!


Awesome! Who doesn't love Poe`s the Raven? Nice one Grimm!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I know it's early, it's not quite noon yet here. I'm not an alcoholic, I promise! I just saw this & wanted to share some. Save it for later everyone ok? I'll put them in the cooler in the bushes for after work.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Lady.....that is a really pretty cocktail!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Congrats on the new Grand Nephew! I hope his mother is also doing well.


Thank you! she is, we knew he was gonna be a biggie..he was 9lbs 3 oz and shes a tiny thing..plus he was a later life surprise..she is 37 and had one graduate this past year! But its over and hes here and everything is well and I can tell already he will be VERY spoiled! lol


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Shadow Panther said:


> It's official. I am banning myself from Goodwill. Went in to see if they had things for my victim and walked out $60 later. Yep I am banning myself. I think I have everyone playing covered-lol. I did find a few pieces for my victim so that was good.


I did the same thing, spent a bunch of money at Goodwill... $38 for me. Unfortunately, I didn't even find one thing there that works for my victim. I did find a small item at an antique shop.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been having so much fun checking out everyone's pintrest pages and have added a ton of stuff to mine.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think I have a pretty good plan together. Usually I make a bunch of things but this year I'll only be making a couple things and buying the rest. As long as my victim is happy I'll do whatever they ask for


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, I think I have everyone now, got creeperguardian and a few other last minute folks all set... need to get with folks yet to get with for reaper questions, whew... hope it is all good now!


A brief explanation on the early victim sending, I started doing it the year we had over 300 reapers, due to how long it takes to send them,,, it made folks excited to get going early, so I kept it up. This year we had 103, and I know you guys get real impatient , so slowly start sending so everyone gets there person with in a day or so of the deadline, .... I save spots for last minute sign ups, the way I do it is if I get your info by the time I get up the day after the deadline, you are good, LOL!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Also, from now on , if you have a question , please send me the name of your victim, with over a hundred it is easier than looking through my lists!!!
thanks guys!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> It's official. I am banning myself from Goodwill. Went in to see if they had things for my victim and walked out $60 later. Yep I am banning myself. I think I have everyone playing covered-lol. I did find a few pieces for my victim so that was good.





Candy Creature said:


> I did the same thing, spent a bunch of money at Goodwill... $38 for me. Unfortunately, I didn't even find one thing there that works for my victim. I did find a small item at an antique shop.



My husband has gotten so strict about thrift stores. I still have a cast on my foot. (It's been there since Feb.) So he has to drive me everywhere. When he takes me to Goodwill, he wants to know what I'm going to get there. How would I know? That's the idea of going to a thrift store. You never know what you are going to find. It's not like Target where you go in for a lamp and a blanket. In a thrift store, you happen on a lamp, but then see measuring spoons shaped like flowers, Elmo doing a handstand and a Halloween blowmold with a $1 sticker on it. Who would have known they would be there? Don't worry victim, I'll go shopping if I have to drive myself.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I made a quick run to the next town to my favorite thrift store and spend $40 on stuff for me.I did find one small item for my victim and something to make over for her.. The other things were the JOLs with lights in them that I love. 

Today I stopped at our Goodwill and found something perfect for my vic.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought the first item for my victim today, with plans for some other things. So much fun!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I stole ideas from Pintrest posters. I went looking at everyone's Pintrest and made this today for my daughter's office. She wants a Halloween Town theme this year. The recipe pages came straight from someone's Pintrest. Thanks!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> Just placed an order for one of the items my victim asked for! I'm very excited, nice list for me to work with both hand making and purchasing!


is it me is it me?



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I got my victim woohoo


lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought some things for my victim today and I already have something on their list. I'm going to make some things too


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Vsalz said:


> This is incredibly helpful, but I almost wish we could post photos of our actual Halloween items. Like a prop inventory gallery, not all set up, just bare bones. Might help some of us keep track of our own stuff! I know it's an impossibility, but access to a store doesn't mean you will find that item you want. I say this as deadgar eludes me . . . .


I agree! I started to do that last year with an album here called "My Hoard", but I didn't get very far. I'm thinking of setting it up somewhere that allows multiple photos uploaded at once. I'm just lazy.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I started one project and it wanted to go another way so I am starting over.Which is good because I like it better. I swear props sometimes have minds of their own-lol. Another project fell into place to. I was racking my brain trying to make it work and just had to walk away for a few days. Gonna hit that 15th deadline after all


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The stores that I have near me are: Walmart, Wally's Paper Factory, Ross, TJ Maxx, a small Spirit store, Dollar Tree, Tuesday Morning, CVS, Walgreens, DOllar General, Family Dollar, Kroger, Home Depot and Lowes, and thrift stores.

Some of the stores you all talk about are within 45 miles of me but I probably will not being going that way much this season.



I would love to have a 99Cent Store, At Home, Home Goods, Kirklands, K-Mart, Marshalls, Michaels, Ace, Party City, and some of the others I read and see here.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We're in the current reap and while I live kinda in the boonies within less then an hour's drive I have most of the national chains

My regular stops are Walmart, Fred Meyer's, Michaels, Joann Fabric, Dollar Tree, Walgreen, Big Lots, Costco, Harbor Freight, Home Depot and Lowes
Stops I've been known to go in the past for after holiday sales are Target, Party City, Spirit (if there's one nearby)
Stops nearby but I've never really shopped Ross, TJMaxx, Tuesday Morning, Hobby Lobby, HomeGoods 
Have a nice Goodwill and a couple of Value Villages near by


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

going to go to good will this weekend to see what I can find


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah got my daily tease! 

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Love all the little notes you are getting Br1mston3. It was clever of your reaper to open a separate account.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Victim..... oh victim, I see you here and I happily admit to stalking Muahaahaaahaahaaa!!! Just a little while longer and you shall be hearing from me!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I CAME I STALKED I now have a game plan


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> I've not had time to even think yet...we got a new addition yesterday,,meet Madden Kyle...my great nephew!!
> 
> View attachment 286871
> 
> ...


Oh he's beautiful. Congratulations!!!! Best wished to both baby and mom.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

BR1M...those teasers are awesome. What a cleaver reaper you have. I see the bar is already being set high!! lol


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear victim:

Today I found a few nightmares ready to fly straight to your home! Now, I wasn't originally going that direction, but I had to have them for you, and, well.... We'll see what else I get together... Bwa-ha-haaaaaaaaa..........


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm in the middle of my 4th little project for my Victim. Let me tell ya'...the first part of it is something I had to do in the past and it's not as easy as it looks! It's something so super simple, yet I struggle every time, lol. I even sit there and watch a video and copy it part by part, yet I still fail several times. It's like my fingers and brain just won't cooperate! I can see how to do it, but I just can't, lol! My husband watched me trying to do it, laughed at my sad attempt...I laughed too...watched the video and said, "but it looks so simple!" I'm just like, "Yes, it does look simple, it should be simple...but it's not!" Hahaha! ARG!    

Fear not, though, my darling Victim...I finally succeeded. The rest of the project should go much smoother and I hope it will be something you like!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Well my little victim, I did some shopping for ya an let me tell you,,,, this is gonna be a great reaping for you. I found some neat things and I'm planning on some cool stuff for you.. I hope you like your gifts that I have planned for you..  hehe


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I'm in the middle of my 4th little project for my Victim. Let me tell ya'...the first part of it is something I had to do in the past and it's not as easy as it looks! It's something so super simple, yet I struggle every time, lol. I even sit there and watch a video and copy it part by part, yet I still fail several times. It's like my fingers and brain just won't cooperate! I can see how to do it, but I just can't, lol! My husband watched me trying to do it, laughed at my sad attempt...I laughed too...watched the video and said, "but it looks so simple!" I'm just like, "Yes, it does look simple, it should be simple...but it's not!" Hahaha! ARG!
> 
> Fear not, though, my darling Victim...I finally succeeded. The rest of the project should go much smoother and I hope it will be something you like!


I am glad I am not the only one. My brain disconnects somewhere between there and my hands. I just hope my project goes as my brain see's it.

I went to Wal-Mart for remaining supplies but may have to go to another place for an upgrade. We shall see.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Picked up some more goodies for my victim today!

And I also got an unwarranted and unappreciated scoff from a woman who said "Oh geeze, it's too soon for Halloween!" while I'm holding my Halloween purchases in my hand, with my skelly hair clip and necklace. I can't help but feel it was personal and not a general statement.

Then later this afternoon while picking out stuff at Tuesday Mornings, which were early birthday presents courtesy of my sweet bf's parents (my bday isn't until September 11th but they live in Florida and know I'm in Halloween mode NOW so I was instructed to get myself Halloween decorations! And I did!  ), another woman looked at me and said "Oh Halloween decor, that's not very Christian." 

Did I miss the memo? Was it jerk day? I have a dry sense of humor and am known for my cutting comebacks and quick wit among friends and family, but she was with her daughter and I dislike confrontation, I wasn't looking to start a fight. I'm not a religious person, but even I know it's not very "Christian" to sit in judgement of others, lady! (I also known not to judge an entire group based on a handfuls actions, so that wasn't a statement toward anyone who is  )

I have social anxiety, I'm pretty quiet and reserved, a year ago this would have really messed with me. But I'm in a happy place in life right now and I was happy with my new stuff, I wasn't going to let two people get me down, but I'm just like gosh. I don't SAY mean things to people, even if at times they might deserve it. 

I don't understand the mentality behind "I have an opinion and YOU need to hear it." Keep it to yourself.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> I don't understand the mentality behind "I have an opinion and YOU need to hear it." Keep it to yourself.


I like this part, and the Halloween birthday gifts...not the rest.  Boo to them! I hope their houses are haunted and they hate it!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

I ordered my victim their first gift..yay! Off to search around some more!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I now have 2 things for you victim! It may be a bit before you hear from me, but fear not, you will be victimized!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Two projects done dear victim


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I must be a Halloween Hoarder since my getting ready for my victim is more like gathering things from various parts of the house where I have things stored. My daughter and I go Goodwilling for Halloween things all year and pick up things for our cemetery and future reaper gifts. So usually when I get a victim I already have two or three things to give them almost immediately.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

MacabreWeb said:


> Picked up some more goodies for my victim today!
> 
> And I also got an unwarranted and unappreciated scoff from a woman who said "Oh geeze, it's too soon for Halloween!" while I'm holding my Halloween purchases in my hand, with my skelly hair clip and necklace. I can't help but feel it was personal and not a general statement.
> 
> ...


I'll never understand the need some people have to be rude to others. I've experienced it first hand, both the religious comments and the suggestion that I am some type of freaky serial killer because of my love for Halloween and all things dark. No matter what, just keep being you, because nasty people cannot change themselves. They will always be nasty, just don't give them the power to change you! ( Which I know you won't!)

BTW, would like me to hex those ladies? lmao...


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello Grimm, whoever you are. Thinking of you!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Macabre - I know exactly what you mean! They do that crap to motorcycle riders to! But hey, I'm a Christian and what am I doing in every spare minute of my day???? Halloweening thank you! Every member of my church knows I'm a fool for Halloween - they (including my pastor) just say "oh that Kitty has just a little little bit of a dark side" but jokingly of course! Heck most of them are at my annual party!! Again, including my pastor!!!!

So just cuz your a Halloween nut doesn't give anyone the right to judge. I don't judge people when I see them in the checkout line with Christmas stuff on October 31st!!!!!! But people are gonna do what they do and no one can stop them. But on the other side of that, hehehehehe, judging people is considered a sin and no one sin is bigger than another!! So you just go on your merry way buying all the Halloween you wish and when someone make a snide comment to you about it, then you just look at them, smile, and say " I'll pray for you!". That's what I do and I really wish I'd had my camera ready for some of them!!!! After all, they too will be judged!!!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ordered some cool eyeballs yesterday and going out today after work to scope out some make over ideas at the thrift store. I'm cookin up something for my victim.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

the daily Reaper visit is perfect to share with everyone!

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

working on goodies for my victim today


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Finished one thing for McBernes to send his victim last night. We still have a couple things planned to make (and thinking for more) but waiting for a couple things to come in the mail.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I bought 4 things for my victim. Made one of them better


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

MacabreWeb said:


> Picked up some more goodies for my victim today!
> 
> And I also got an unwarranted and unappreciated scoff from a woman who said "Oh geeze, it's too soon for Halloween!" while I'm holding my Halloween purchases in my hand, with my skelly hair clip and necklace. I can't help but feel it was personal and not a general statement.
> 
> ...


Some people just don't get it. Hobby Lobby has Christmas stuff out and has for a month now. So yeah we want Halloween. I'm sorry to hear about the rude people. Stick with us because we get it :0


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I spent the whole day shopping for my victim. Didn't find anything much today, but last night I found several Halloween things at a thrift store that may be to my victim's liking. Only problem is that two items are on the large side so packaging for shipping might be a little harder. I was really hoping that I would find something for my victim at one particular antique shop today since they advertised that they were closing and having a tag sale. I got there right when they opened to be sure that I would be there first to see what Halloween things they had, but unfortunately they were sky high in prices and not in good shape. On the bright side, they had a box of free stuff outside and I was able to get two black taper candles, a handful of black buttons, and a wreath form for free. I also got a full size orange bedspread for $5.00 which will probably look horrible in my bedroom.

I had to reign myself in from spending any Halloween dollars on myself. I was tempted in HomeGoods by the silver skull serving piece with a glass bowl on top that would be good to serve dip. Also really liked a cat sitting on a jack-o-lantern and some pumpkin placemats with black stitching on them that made them look more Halloweenish. At Michael's I saw a bat candlestick that I liked, and also a battery operated candle of a skull sitting on a skeleton hand. I am happy to report that I resisted it all. I did find something there that my victim would like, but I haven't bought it yet. I figured that I would try to get a coupon from someone at work.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I know that I've been pretty quiet about the reap, but I do have plans for my victim! 

I'm on the fence about whether one of the things that I have would be a "like" or a "dislike". I'm leaning more towards thinking that it's too cute for them. It has sort of a Haunted Mansion feel, and they didn't mention that on their list. I need to stalk them more, before deciding on that one.

I have most of the parts for one thing that I'm making, but I need to pick up two pieces for it. I am tempted to make one piece for it. The second piece I will definitely have to pick up, though--but it will not be expensive, and should be easy to find. The only hint that I can give, is that one of my reapers made one for me, and it's a huge hit every year!

I have other ideas, too. One thing, I would really like to make. I'm not sure that I'm skilled enough for it, though. I'm sure that I can find a tutorial, which may help.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Had to clean the house so tomorrow I can break out the fall decorations and my crafting boxes. Sure hope my skill are up to my ideas. So excited for my victim's theme this year! So many options it is hard to land on just a few


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

jb1sb2 said:


> I bought 4 things for my victim. Made one of them better


Sounds intriguing. I saw a few things in thrift stores today that I could imagine being tweaked to make them good Halloween decorations but I thought my efforts might just make them worse. I do enjoy the before and after threads.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I am now on prototype 2 for a reaper gift. I like the way it's going so far and I am hoping it turns out so I can make the actual gift. I had to stop myself too. If I finished all I planned I would of been over $30.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Listening to Hipster Halloween channel on Pandora, have my Punkin Ale and am working away on my victim's gifts. Have to stay inside as much as possible so I can keep pretending it's fall!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Working on my project tonight 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> I spent the whole day shopping for my victim. Didn't find anything much today, but last night I found several Halloween things at a thrift store that may be to my victim's liking. Only problem is that two items are on the large side so packaging for shipping might be a little harder. I was really hoping that I would find something for my victim at one particular antique shop today since they advertised that they were closing and having a tag sale. I got there right when they opened to be sure that I would be there first to see what Halloween things they had, but unfortunately they were sky high in prices and not in good shape. On the bright side, they had a box of free stuff outside and I was able to get two black taper candles, a handful of black buttons, and a wreath form for free. I also got a full size orange bedspread for $5.00 which will probably look horrible in my bedroom.
> 
> I had to reign myself in from spending any Halloween dollars on myself. I was tempted in HomeGoods by the silver skull serving piece with a glass bowl on top that would be good to serve dip. Also really liked a cat sitting on a jack-o-lantern and some pumpkin placemats with black stitching on them that made them look more Halloweenish. At Michael's I saw a bat candlestick that I liked, and also a battery operated candle of a skull sitting on a skeleton hand. I am happy to report that I resisted it all. I did find something there that my victim would like, but I haven't bought it yet. I figured that I would try to get a coupon from someone at work.


Are you trying to get a coupon for Michael's? If so, they are on their website daily, just like Hobby Lobby and Joann Fabrics! Just go tout the site and either print them.out or just show on your phone.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Got some supplies tonight to try my had at a craft item I have wanted to make for awhile. Bought enough for 2 so hoping at least 1 turns out nice for my Victim.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Candy Creature said:


> Sounds intriguing. I saw a few things in thrift stores today that I could imagine being tweaked to make them good Halloween decorations but I thought my efforts might just make them worse. I do enjoy the before and after threads.


 oh just go for it!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Did some shopping for my victim today! I'm pretty excited!!!!! I always like to do a little something myself. Haven't quite figured out what to do yet. Hmmm....


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I just made my victim a gift tonight and it really looks good.Victim, I think you will love it.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spent the afternoon working on an idea for my victim...involved a dremel, saw, router and.....you will have to wait and see.
Wasn't altogether successful but now I know what my second attempt needs!! Still dreaming and planning and hoping you will like it victim!


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Got some stalking in. Just waiting for some time to start. Main idea has been thought about, and is possible. Now I gotta do some parts recon, and slap some things together. Of course I can already tell that it'll have some changes, but my main idea is gonna happen. Things down here are a little "off" right now, but my ghouls will scource parts for me!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Listening to Hipster Halloween channel on Pandora, have my Punkin Ale and am working away on my victim's gifts. Have to stay inside as much as possible so I can keep pretending it's fall!


What kind of music is on the hipster one? I have been listening to Halloween Party for about a month now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Beth are we using this as pitcher thread or a different one ?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MrsMcbernes said:


> What kind of music is on the hipster one? I have been listening to Halloween Party for about a month now.


It is an eclectic mix. Mostly modern type tunes but occasionally (like right now) they will play something like Frank Sinatra's Witchcraft. It is more in what the title of the song is then a traditional Halloween. (so you won't hear say Monster Mash but they do play the covers from Nightmare Before Christmas) 

Well after reading this I see I wasn't very helpful!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good morning everyone. My reaper has visited faithfully this morning and here is their tease! 

https://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I came up with a great idea for my victim that will allow me to be creative! So excited! It will be walking a fine line it will be walking a fine line between their likes and dislikes. So it looks like I'm Johnny cashing it!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

You would think that after making countless creepy pumpkins for victims and friends that the smell of modge podge wouldn't still make me dry heave. Thankfully it's a nice day so I can do my projects outside!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Made this and without a specific Harry Potter request (or rejection) cannot decide whether to include it. Would you be pleased to receive this?


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I would love it.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

lawrie said:


> Made this and without a specific Harry Potter request (or rejection) cannot decide whether to include it. Would you be pleased to receive this?
> 
> View attachment 287483


I would have had no idea that it was something from Harry Potter, but I would have liked it nonetheless.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

So nervous my victim will not like my reaping this year. 

Literally no idea what I am going to do. Tick tock.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't ask for Harry Potter items, but I'm a huge HP fan so, yes, if you were my reaper, you could include it. It would take me awhile to write down all my fandoms for my reaper, so if they are reading this, and wanted to know, I have a Fandom board and a Cosplay board on my Pinterest page. I am a major geek and sink into books, video games, movies, cartoons, ect. like they are my whole world, hahaha!  

I generally don't put my fandoms down on my Reaper lists because I don't decorate for Halloween with them...but that doesn't mean I wouldn't like a little something based on them tucked into my box with other Halloween goodies! I figure if my reaper stalks me well enough, they will easily figure out what I am into!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

lawrie said:


> Made this and without a specific Harry Potter request (or rejection) cannot decide whether to include it. Would you be pleased to receive this?
> 
> View attachment 287483


That's awesome


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Heck, right now, as I typed my previous post, I am wearing a Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry shirt, lol.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Finally found the thing I was looking for for my victim. Now it's sandpaper, paint, Mod Podge, and a few other ingredients time!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a fantastic weekend my dear victim I got so much done for you .


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

MrsMcbernes said:


> That's awesome



Lawrie. OMG,.,..........I would absolutely LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!

It looks fantastic!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

lawrie said:


> Made this and without a specific Harry Potter request (or rejection) cannot decide whether to include it. Would you be pleased to receive this?
> 
> View attachment 287483


THIS IS AWESOME!! love the lettering


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good morning fellow reapers and victims alike! I received my daily tease, I do hope this means I am getting poison apples! 


https://postimage.org/app.php


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

I made this too, but I think it is too big to post


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

And these too

















In case someone wants to get hammered.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

lawrie said:


> I made this too, but I think it is too big to post


That is gorgeous! I wish I could do wood burning. It always turns out wrong. your victim is very lucky


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

lawrie said:


> I made this too, but I think it is too big to post


Omg this is amazing!! Two of my favorite loves, sugar skulls and owls! I would really love to try my hand at wood burning, I just don't have a good place to sit and do it in this apartment. As it is I work from a tv tray!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Hate to spoil it, but these are not woodburning. I found a cheeky little transfer technique and I used it for these. Really ridiculously easy.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

lawrie said:


> Hate to spoil it, but these are not woodburning. I found a cheeky little transfer technique and I used it for these. Really ridiculously easy.


Looks realistic, I'd never judge! Still beautiful pieces!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments. I will do a tutorial if anyone is interested when I do my next items, which will be for my victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A teaser for my victim


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

lawrie said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I will do a tutorial if anyone is interested when I do my next items, which will be for my victim.



Lawrie, I would love to see a tutorial!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

I bought something that came in an outstanding little box. It almost looks like a book, so I'm thinking of turning it into a spell book. Can't decide what to stash inside it though.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Lawrie, I will second it would love to see a tutorial

On another note, went to Goodwill after reading a couple posts and while I did get part of a gift I am working on, came back with two Nerfs I have been wanted to steampunkify (yes that IS a word!)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

I WAS REAPED! or was i teased and more is coming? I DONT KNOW! regardless, this awesome handpainted sign showed up on my doorstep this afternoon! HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY! Thank youuuuuuuuu!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome!! Pictures!!! We need the picture thread started, bethene!!!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Oi, victim! I went shopping for you today...I both flat-out bought you something AND bought the supplies to make you something. (Well, I bought multiples of the supplies in case my first attempt to make your gift fails. If you get a bunch of versions of one thing, assume I underestimated my crafting abilities. LOL!)

Too bad your theme isn't really something that I'm into; I'm not sure I have anything from my own Halloween stash that I can pass along. But I'll take a look anyways, of course...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene posted the picture thread! If you have pics, go post them there! Cards, teasers, boxes full of spooky presents...post all your Reaper pics over in that thread!! I can't wait to see all the goodies everyone sends!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Finished two projects and found a third but it needs major cleaning, I hope I can get it clean enough to include it as a gift because I think my victim would like it.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

lawrie said:


> Made this and without a specific Harry Potter request (or rejection) cannot decide whether to include it. Would you be pleased to receive this?
> 
> View attachment 287483


Very cool! Great job!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I stumbled across the perfect gift... I know my victim will love it. And found some other cool stuff and some supplies for a project.... I love this time of year. Halloween, not the heat!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I would love this. Love Harry Potter...


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear victim I have finished most of your gifts, just waiting on the stores to put a few other things out and you will be getting reaped.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

busy painting  having fun with my Victim's goodies


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gotta get busy! Have some ideas in the works but need to finalize all my ideas so ,I can locate a box. I have several things already for my dear victim.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

My supplies finally will be delivered today I hope it is soon so I can get something done today.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have all my projects done for my Victim and I am happy with them...but, now, I realize two of them may be a bit difficult to pack without smashing/mangling them...hmmm...I may need some boxes inside of the main box...and even then they still might get a bit tossed around. I need to stop making fragile and or delicate gifts for my Victims, lol.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Been busy for my victim.....cutting cutting cutting, sifting, cutting.......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so darn excited about my victim I sure hope I make this there best reap ever


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Dear Grim,
Today I passed my annual physical with flying colors. So feel free to let loose with the scary, haunting, creepy death type thing that you do so well, I can handle it! I'm ready! I just got refills on my blood pressure meds, &.....well..... I mean, I'm just ready for you! Reap away! I asked my doctor if grimm reaper was right for me, &she said yes! So Grim, don't hold back! Lay it on me! 
Yours truly waiting,
Lady Arsenic


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I also have to laugh when at every doctor visit now, they ask: "At any time over the last 30 days, have you felt hopeless, depressed, overwhelmed, or anxious ?" ....well yea......every time I pay bills! Isn't that normal?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Gotta love moms!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Dearest victim, 

I just saw the progress of one of your gifts. I think you are going to ADORE this one, but if not I will happily accept a return because *I* adore it. 8D


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Not having much luck finding items at thrift shops.  

Fear not, dear Victim, you shall be spoiled!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Been lagging a bit-dang dry time. But fear not all will be ready soon. I hope my victim likes what I send as I put a lot of thought into things.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

they all float


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

hmmmm hmm hmhm hmmm hm hmmm...The Addams family!! 

I'm still busy stalking dear victim and the ideas are starting to take shape..hehehehehehehe.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Dear Victim, 

I finally started getting your things together today and it was so exiting.  

Talk soon. 

-K


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Nothing fitted together yet, but MOST of the supplies are here. Waiting on the one main part. I'll start on the rest, but a lot will have to wait on that one thing. I'll start painting, but not sure how it will stick to the tombstone without the Styrofoam that its made from. Hoverpaint?


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have all my projects done for my Victim and I am happy with them...but, now, I realize two of them may be a bit difficult to pack without smashing/mangling them...hmmm...I may need some boxes inside of the main box...and even then they still might get a bit tossed around. I need to stop making fragile and or delicate gifts for my Victims, lol.


Yup, nearly finished my first idea, was so proud of myself, and then realized...that's heavy...how am I going to put other stuff in, without damage?? Ack! 

I went to work on ideas # 3 & 4 today, and realized that I used up all of one of the main components on the last reap. Hmmm...gonna have to go to a craft store out of town for that, Walmart doesn't carry those. (and I put some in my Amazon cart to check prices when I do go, just in case it's a big difference)

I did pick up a couple of DT items, and I hope that they don't buy them themselves, but I haven't seen them mentioned. That doesn't really mean anything, though! I figure since it's going out pretty soon, there's a good chance of that not happening.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Ok victim, I've almost finished one of my main projects for you, I've bought a few other things, and now I'm at the point where I'm trying to decide if I'm done. 

Should I look for a box? Maybe a little more paint? Other finishing touches? Maybe include one more thing? I could check one or two more stores just to see what they have. I should look at your likes again. I think I have other things you would like in storage. 

Decisions are hard.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep...I am still dreading boxing up my Victim's gifts, lol. I just keep looking at it, trying to figure out how to do it safely. It's like a puzzle that I am not sure how to piece together, lol. My husband is good at packing and Tetris, so maybe I'll make him help me!!  I just know that no matter how I pack it, it's all going to get tossed around via whatever shipping company I choose. I'll have to send pics or instructions so my Victim can arrange things back to how they should be before they take pics, lol...sigh... I wish I was close enough to my Victim so I could just drive over and hand them to them nicely!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm still working on one. Didn't like how it looks so onto prototype 3. I promise IT WILL GET DONE!! I will not let it best me. 

Hi, my name is Shadow and this is "When props go wrong". Our first guest is.......


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Awfully quiet in the bushes here the last few days, I guess everyone has been busy plotting, crafting, stalking and such?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Mcbernes and I have completed or almost completed 6 things I think and I think he still has something up his sleeve. Should ship soon though I would think.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I need to go back and read this thread! I may see a note my Reaper left, just for me!! As for my victim... It is almost time to reap what you sow. Everything is wrapped up and ready to go. Should I get it out and let you be one of the first Reaped?? Orrrrrr.... should I hang on to it for a while and make you wait?? Hmmmmmm muahahahahaha


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Finished up my projects. Will ship on Monday I think. Never sent my teaser due to work but might send it at the same time and see which gets there 1st


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, this hold point is KILLING ME! Can't progress until I get that one part. "But it's in the mail." That means it's not here!


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

My dear victim BR1MSTON3 
Your Monday will be made great with the arrival of some goodies .
Working hard to finish up the other goodies I am working on for you and will be coming your way soon. 

Ravenreaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I found something cool at the thrift store to be made over. I'm getting excited. This thing will be super hard to ship though but I'm going to risk it because I think it will be really cool in your collection Dearest Victim.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi Grimmy,
Lady Arsenic again. Sooooo,I had a dream about you last night. You were wearing all black, and floating across the floor with your scythe. I was paying bills & was saying, "boy I wish there was a way out of this mess!" Then you floated over all quite like. There was a lot of black smoke, and you swung your scythe. Then poof! I was gone........where were the gifts? Where was the reaping? I woke up so disappointed! Just like so many other dreams. That's not how I was imagining it happening. Sigh........
Still waiting,
Lady A.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Someone made this a sticky! 

My poor victim has to have the worst reaper ever! Hubby spent some time in hospital with heart issues and between doctor's visits for him and our "adopted parents" I've drove over 1500 miles in the past week and a half and I'm just plain pooped! 

However I did find something special for my victim during my travels and have another project in mind as soon as I find the right picture for it, but it will take several days of drying. And... if I look into my half-finished project stash, I think I'll find something else that will fit my victim's desires! 

Gee, I have a lot of catching up to do!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

So went to the Dollar tree today, they FINALLY put the good stuff out! I am excited, saw a couple things that I think will become something really cool! I should have got several cause I know I am going to want to keep it!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Finished up my teaser! Should go out tomorrow, victim!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok, so did this Dollar Tree project that came to me when I was in the store and I am really excited on how it came out. I thought about teasers and all that. I usually don't tell my reaper who I am, I try to leave some kind of clue. I was not sure what to do so I decided this. I posted the project in the Halloween Craft section and if my victim is following this thread and puts two and two together they will know who their reaper is!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Wow! Someone made this a sticky!
> 
> My poor victim has to have the worst reaper ever! Hubby spent some time in hospital with heart issues and between doctor's visits for him and our "adopted parents" I've drove over 1500 miles in the past week and a half and I'm just plain pooped!
> 
> ...


Pretty sure if it comes down to it your victim will understand if you're late. Best wishes to your family and stay safe on the roads.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

^^
Yes, take it easy lizzy. I hope your husband is okay.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes Lizzy, take care of your family...and keep safe!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

lizzyborden said:


> Wow! Someone made this a sticky!
> 
> My poor victim has to have the worst reaper ever! Hubby spent some time in hospital with heart issues and between doctor's visits for him and our "adopted parents" I've drove over 1500 miles in the past week and a half and I'm just plain pooped!
> 
> ...


Lizzy I know exactly how you feel! I have been trying to get a teaser out for a week! But there has been so much +":*+%&$# drama in my house I can't get anything done. Not as bad as your situation but stressing out all the same!. Has kept me from keeping up the forum too!! But hoping to get it in the mail by this afternoon! Hope your poor hubby is OK!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Take your time, lizzy, I know if I'm your victim, I would understand. I hope your husband and adopted parents feel better, very soon! Drive safely!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope things get better for you, too, Kitty!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Do I need to send my teaser with a tracking number? It's just an envelope, so I was hoping to save postage and just do the big box with a tracking number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

No just the main reap needs a tracking number


----------



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

Dear victim box number 2 is on its way to you  may the goodies be to your liking


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Went to Hauntfest this weekend. found a little something for my victim hope they like it  I think next year we are going to have a booth with goodies that we make.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Moonwitchkitty,

Didn't know that you made things for sale. Do you have a store on Ebay or Etsy?


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Family first Lizzy. This family will be here after that has straightened out.

I already have to fix one of my side gifts after a nice little pop-up rain storm threw it across the yard. But alas! It will be fixed! Now. Being that I work in an emergency environment, I refuse to use the "Q" word. However, I do find that it's awful "not loud" in the bushes lately!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Victim, part one of the crafted part of your gift is currently sitting in my kitchen pantry, drying. Also, it looks awesome, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear Victim,

All the goodies are in a package waiting for the postman .


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Found some stuff for my victim today. I've had fun searching for stuff. I hope they find use for everything. Would like to get a few more things.
Wonder what my reapers up to?


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

One package is on it's way!! It should arrive at it's destination by 9/6 (Hopefully sooner!)


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, I finished your box tonight, taking it to the post office on Wednesday for its long journey to you!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

whoo hoo! Reaps are on the way. Need to find one more thing for my victim.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Does anyone else think it is time to up the maximum from $20? What can you buy for $20? I spend more than twice that on shipping and that's not the fun part. Okay, so maybe I need to rein myself in, but it's such fun, I can't possibly stay in that teeny budget. Even buying second hand and hand making stuff. Looking at the photos on here, I know most other people go well over budget, too. The gifts I've received over the years are also far beyond $20.

Agree? Disagree?


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind thoughts and get well wishes for my hubby and adoptive family. Hubby is doing better as far as his heart is concerned but I discovered that his blood sugar readings had been in the 300 - 400+ range for over a month and he never said a word about it.  Our adoptive parents are on the mend too. 

Oh and I got a teaser yesterday!!! I posted it in the pictures thread.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Shebear1 said:


> Moonwitchkitty,
> 
> Didn't know that you made things for sale. Do you have a store on Ebay or Etsy?


I'm going to open one up on etsy  I make lots of creepy things. it will probably have to wait until Friday before I open the store up.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

sweet little teaser for my victim.. The only thing shipping is going to cost me is gas


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sending out a little teaser I picked up at ,,,Hallween ,,Haunt,Fest.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am having box issues...so far, no box I have will fit the stuff I wish to put in there! Grrrrr!! What to do, what to do?? Too many little boxes need to go in the big box...too many fragile things...odd shaped things...I probably should have thought this through when shopping/crafting, lol...


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Got a little teaser off in the mail to my victim! I had box issues too and had to move up to a bigger one ( hate spending on postage when I could spend it on another teaser). Victim should receive by at least the weekend!!!!!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitty Fuller said:


> Got a little teaser off in the mail to my victim! I had box issues too and had to move up to a bigger one ( hate spending on postage when I could spend it on another teaser). Victim should receive by at least the weekend!!!!!!!!


Exactly! I'd rather put the money towards gifts than wasting it on shipping...but what can ya' do?


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Palladino said:


> Does anyone else think it is time to up the maximum from $20? What can you buy for $20? I spend more than twice that on shipping and that's not the fun part. Okay, so maybe I need to rein myself in, but it's such fun, I can't possibly stay in that teeny budget. Even buying second hand and hand making stuff. Looking at the photos on here, I know most other people go well over budget, too. The gifts I've received over the years are also far beyond $20.
> 
> Agree? Disagree?


I always go over, & yes, shipping is always about the same amount I put into gifts. However, what would we raise it to without scaring people off? I don't want to sign up for something & then feel like I can't afford to play & pay bills. At least this way, it's my choice to go over $20 or not. I'm not sure what the answer is, but I am curious what others think.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just to be clear, the shipping cost isn't included in the total $20 cost. The $20 limit is just for the price of gifts, alone. So, it's a $20 box of gift plus the cost of shipping.

I can pack a box full of goodies for around $20, no problem. The items may be worth much more than that, but the actual money I spent is usually around the $20 mark, maybe a tiny bit over. Thrift stores, sales, coupons, clearance, handmade stuff...I guess i am just a good bargain hunter, lol. 

I agree, making the price $20 makes it easier for people to join, and if you choose to go over, that's up to you. Truthfully, the $20 seems more like the price minimum than a limit...you must, at least, spend that much, to make sure someone doesn't get a huge box of goodies, but then, unfairly, only send out a box worth about $5, themselves, lol. If you up the $20, there would be no way I could join anymore, for sure.


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

I've never been able to stay within the $20 minimum amount. Even when I make some of the things, and just have too much fun. To me, the fun is sharing my love of Halloween with someone, not micro-managing my expenses. There are even times when just getting the materials to make something can cost you more than $20!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I think the $20 amount is very fair. There are so many crafty and resourceful folks here that I bet a lot of them stay closer to $20 than you think. I have gone over, and I have been really close. It depends on what I find and make really. As for postage... Well that I just suck up and deal with. There is no good answer for that topic. Other than when I worked for a company that let us ship via UPS, through them at their cost. It was awesome.... Sadly that is just a memory now.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Shebear1 said:


> I've never been able to stay within the $20 minimum amount. Even when I make some of the things, and just have too much fun. To me, the fun is sharing my love of Halloween with someone, not micro-managing my expenses. There are even times when just getting the materials to make something can cost you more than $20!


shipping cost does get up there depending on weight.

This is only my 2nd Reap so still new to it. 1st one I bought all of it. This time I bought some new, some thrift store and then tried my hand at some small crafts.

I do think $20 is the minimum and not the max. Doing crafts and using thrift store finds does help keep the cost down.

Like others have said above I think it would scare people off if the "limit" was raised.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Ya know, it's all how you rationalize it.  Depending on my victim's list, I'll use the $20 on new items, donate some from my own belongings (that doesn't count, it's like a pay-it-forward thing) and include some thrift shop items (that doesn't count either, usually under $10). Any shipping charges on items sent to me for my victim and the actual reaper package is on me - that's just sharing the love for a fellow haunter. 

Do I go over, yeah; do I think the limit should be raised, factoring in the cost of inflation, maybe to $25. That way I won't feel that I overspent too much and didn't stay in the limit.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

The $20 limit is to keep this available for those who can't really afford to spend a lot, or for newbies. It keeps it simple. Realistically, most of us will spend more than that. I have no problem receiving a $20 gift. If people expect expensive stuff, it'll take some of the fun out. Look at racing. There is a class that is for cheepies. Anyone can buy anyone else's car for $500. People will put a lot more than that in their cars, but it keeps most of the people honest. Receiving a gift worth more than that is just icing on the cake! Personally, my shipping cost is usually around $38 just because of the size of the box I have to use. 

That being said, my poor little victim has a large gift that is complete. Just gotta finish the secondary, and figure how to pack that puppy up. Was quite the undertaking (ha!), but I did it. Back to painting I guess...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I think you will be very happy


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think as long as everyone spends at least 20.00 and tries to find something their victim can use is all any of us ask for, usually I make EVERYTHING..so I possibly do stay around 20.00, this one I am not making things because ..well just because of reasons, but I think people here actually REALLY do enjoy the giving part more than getting! I say at least 20.00 and don't go to crazy over that you make other people afraid to join, you can honestly do a lot for practically nothing with goodwill and flea market finds, some black paint, a printed picture,50 cent bottles, a book, a couple sticks of glue..


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I see the 20 dollar mark as the minimal you get back. You want to spend more awesome but what ever you give, you know you're possibly going to get 20 dollars back. I lose track of what I give, but Last year I was close, this year I know I am over. 

Last year gifts I received may or may not have been close to the 20 mark but most of it was handmade and I absolutely loved them. Having those unique items that some one spent their time to make me something special is worth more then the 20 dollars in materials.


----------



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

I've always thought the $20 was the minimum not the maximum. Then I finally read the rules. LOL. 

I'll spend what I spend and I certainly don't want to scare (pun intended) anyone off.

Please don't get me wrong - I LOVE the Secret Reaper exchange. I actually prefer handmade and second hand items. I find the originality and quality is usually superior to store bought. 

It's just that you can't step out the door without spending $20 so I thought it was time for a discussion about it.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I did to know something like this existed. I'm too late though.  Maybe next year I can join in. So fun!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Momof2! said:


> I did to know something like this existed. I'm too late though.  Maybe next year I can join in. So fun!


There will be another one in a couple of weeks. There are mini ones through out the year. So you can join the fun of any one of them.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Palladino said:


> I've always thought the $20 was the minimum not the maximum. Then I finally read the rules. LOL.
> 
> I'll spend what I spend and I certainly don't want to scare (pun intended) anyone off.
> 
> ...


LOL Actually going back and rereading the rules I can see where you are coming from. The wording does say MUST be 20.00, in other words there is a lot of Reapers "breaking da Rules" But I think we all can agree it is one rule we won't complain about being broken to the benefit of the victim.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Kelloween said:


> I think as long as everyone spends at least 20.00 and tries to find something their victim can use is all any of us ask for, usually I make EVERYTHING..so I possibly do stay around 20.00, this one I am not making things because ..well just because of reasons, but I think people here actually REALLY do enjoy the giving part more than getting! I say at least 20.00 and don't go to crazy over that you make other people afraid to join, you can honestly do a lot for practically nothing with goodwill and flea market finds, some black paint, a printed picture,50 cent bottles, a book, a couple sticks of glue..



I find this to be part of the fun, seeing how resourceful I can be and still make something really good. I also agree that most people really like the giving part and can get caught up in it but I think we need to keep it where all can join


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to admit, we often go over. I blame that on canadian prices though. Honestly...it blows me away what you folks can get when we seem to pay double. I was in at michaels last night and they show the canadian and US prices and it was very disheartening. I know the cost of living, dollar exchange and stuff is all supposed to balance out but sometimes it is just sad seeing those prices so much lower (especially on books!) when our dollar value is so crappy haha. 

So we usually go over. Sometimes more than others, and one year when I knew we couldn't afford it plus the cost of shipping (hubs had gotten laid off unexpectedly) we opted out. I always look for bargains and will try to do somwthing homemade though, so that can bring down the cost!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh..I thought $20 was minimum. Heck the first thing I got is $20 alone. I'm not going crazy or anything, but one specific thing they asked for was $20 and it isn't something I can make or find thrifted. I am by no means wealthy, but since we have a few weeks I can spread out the cost of things. To stay within $20 would be very hard unless I strictly shopped at the dollar store, which I personally don't have a problem with, but I feel like we might run into a scenario where I picked out a lot of things they got themselves or already have. 

I also don't have access to a lot of neat thrift stores. The one I do is mostly clothing. I just planned to purchase a couple things, handmake a couple things, but I've already gone over the $20 limit. I'm an artist/crafter, so fortunately I have a lot of tools/supplies to work with. But if I didn't, the things I made and the elements required to make them too would have gone over budget too. 

I think it should be kept the same, but add a line that if you want to spend a little more you're welcome to but by no means required. I feel like the challenge is still there to find things they like without making it stressful. If people want to be generous we shouldn't stop them, that kills the fun for the reaper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I know that sometimes some of us go over or way over so it seems. But, like others have said some are very resourceful and bargain shoppers. I know I buy things often for pennies on the dollar. Sometimes not so much. Since I use tons of printers ink personally, when I print things off and make booklets, spell books or things to frame or add to a photo display of some things I don't consider that as cost---too hard to figure. So it is sort of a free item. The same sometimes happens with bigger items. I have found full size witches for $10 in the past and some pretty expensive other props for anywhere from $3 to $15. I also don't consider it a cost when I pass along something that I have used and no longer need. It is a bonus addition.

The $20 give or take a few dollars is a guide. I agree with others that I think if this went up (especially over $5 bump) many would not participate. It is the shipping that is killing all of us. I am really trying to consider the size and shape of box and the weight as I go along. Everyone should get familiar with shipping guidelines and sizes. Truthfully a half of inch in size can skyrocket the price. 

In an effort to offer a more even playing field for some who won't join the bigger Reapers, I have hosted several the past couple of years in the off season that are more restricive in price and/or size. So, for some who are only around this time of year, check them out in the spring and summer. I have hosted a wacky ruled one around St. Patricks day that has been like one item for no more than a price that is set. Year before last it could not be over $13 because there was a Friday the 13th either on ship day or deadline day or something. So, it became part of the fun. It really challenged me and others.

I also host a Halfway to Halloween swap/Reaper for Walpurgisnacht in late April or early May. Again this is small and one or not more than a set amount of $$ or items. It is great to celebrate at that time of year expecially with so many Haunts opening to celebrate that.

Then this summer I added a Magical Summer Solstice exchange or Reap. In it the items had to be magical in some way. The lists submitted reflected some type of magic or magical them. It was my over all favorite and I got some fabulous things for my Haunt that I WOULD HAVE NEVER EVER thought of doing. I was trying to offer a little more variety of number of items so incorportate magical numbers making it where there were not more than 7 items, but one was fine.

So, we do have other options. I know in each one of these both years people contacted me and thanked me for the different type of reap. Some were happy to jump in something a little more controlled when they had been hesitant to participate in the big one first. 

I know some of my favorite or most special Reaps through all these years have come from smaller things that might not have been wow in photos or amounts and probably closer to the $20 limit. But, they hit my needs perfectly and I still cherish them and those memories. I have also been the recipient of some of the HUGE Reaps and got multiple boxes with lots of items. THose, too are fun and sometimes overwhelming, but that is the luck of the draw of Reapers. I have loved all the items because they were bought or made by a wonderful person who shares my love of Halloween AND a person that I know only in the virtual world of this Forum who took time to do this for ME. I feel blessed to be a part of this wonderful community and have this opportunity.

I know that sometimes I keep thinking have I done enough? Should I spend more, make more? Are my items good enough? (I don't have the artistic ability of many and some of my things are rather crude in art work, but they do come from the heart. Some are in the zone of things that I can do well and so I love getting people that I can do my thing for.

So, Halloween peeps, if you are looking for a little different from these amazing bigger Reapers, come join the fun in the spring and summer. The ones listed above will likely be repeated this year again. So, stash away some items that you can use for crafting in the off season and join the fun. These are much smaller groups but so much fun!!!

Saki.girl also does a Mini Reaper and I believe that this year it was limited to one box---hope I got that right.

So, there is something for everyone. I am in awe of bethany being able to keep track of these huge ones. It takes a lot of time, organization and work to just draw and match people up, then stay on top making sure everyone comes through. So, my witch's hat is off to her!!! Then add to all these the fact that we are all virtual strangers and it is downright amazing that this is done year after year with minimal problems. It makes me realize that Haunters are a very special group of people.

Just my two cents worth----an this time of year I don't have many cents to spare because I am in a buying frenzy with all the Halloween stuff out there.

Let's all try to remember that if we get one item or a combination of items that is equal to around that $20 give or take a few, that it is on mark and acceptable and following the rules. There should be no hurt feelings. The same is true about the huge ones. It is part of the game and if you hang around and do these often you will end up getting over Reaped at some point. Maybe if anything it should be stressed to not just send $20 of things bought directly from a DT or similiar store. Now 20 bucks of items from there customized is super. We all can buy things but having some unique items or things presented in a cool way is AWESOME!!!

I personally have no problem with getting only one item that is customized or found/bought/made that fits my theme or the uniqueness thing. I have so much stuff that less is often better.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

moony_1 said:


> I have to admit, we often go over. I blame that on canadian prices though.


That's it! It's the Canadian's fault! All joking aside, I think we have this discussion every year. We'll probably have it again next year. 

Adding the finishing touches before I try and box this thing up. Do you have any idea how difficult it is to box up a live alligator?? Let's just say that I had to take a saw to it a few times.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey, a live gator??? THere are several that have been found living around here and we are far from the ocean or swamps. Hmmmm...let me know how you ship and I will see if I can round up one and get it the heck out of North Texas.


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Round of applause for Printersdevil!! Well said 

Just finishing up my last lil project before boxing up...although I may send a teaser first, hehe!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sending well wishes to you and your family Lizzie....

I was so proud of myself for getting almost all my shopping done for my victim - and some people have already mailed out their whole reap! Ah well, while I sit here trying to figure out which gift will become the teaser gift.....

Oh victim - you have no idea what's in store for you.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Truthfully, I may have actually only spent around the $20 mark...but the actual retail value of my Victim's gifts is worth quite a bit more than $20, lol. Hopefully, my victim will be pleased. 

On that note, I am off to go hunting for another box that will, hopefully, be able to hold all the goodies! The only way I could get everything in the current box I have is to take things out of their protective boxes and send them just wrapped up. I considered it, but a couple of these things are just too delicate and I don't want to risk it. I'm sure most of my past Victim's have gotten my boxes within a box, too, lol. Better to be safe than sorry!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow. I totally just wrote out "Little" instead of "Lil" when I wrote my name on our victim's card. >_< I blame being at work and being in work mode. Oh well. Victim is smart enough to figure it out. lol.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

We get such a kick out Secret Reaper but I, like many others ignore the $20.00 rule. Lil Ghouliette and I go in together and shop Goodwill stores all year. We usually find some really nice stuff that we buy and put aside for future reapers. This way we only really buy a few things when reaper time is here. I don't think we have ever disappointed a Victim even if they got Goodwill stuff and home made stuff.

Just how do you gauge the 20.00 limit, by what the items are worth or by what you spent on them? If I make something from scraps from a project I made for myself or someone in my family how do I count that? Do you include the original cost of all the materials? Personally, when lil ghouliette and I shop goodwill, I remove the tags when I get home. That way all items are ready for gift giving. I do not tally up every penny spent. I just have fun with it and you would be amazed by how many things I have given that were used goodwill items or made from leftover material I had on hand.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Tee Hee! Silly!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I think the $20 is a good amount, I admit I have gone a couple of dollars over in the three reaps I have participated in (mailed out this year's reap today!). I am not crafty so I buy all of my victim's gifts, but with coupons and sales it works out to roughly $20. This year I threw in a few things from my collection that I thought my victim would like, so that doesn't count, right???

Also, I have gotten two amazing reaps in the past that made me wonder if I was the only one being a stickler for the $20 limit. I think we should keep it at $20 for maximum participation.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> Just how do you gauge the 20.00 limit,by what the items are worth or by what you spent on them and what if you make them from scraps from a project you made for yourself? Do you include the cost of all the materials? Personally, when lil ghouliette and I shop goodwill, I remove the tags when I get home. That way all items are ready for gift giving. I do not tally up every penny spent. I just have fun with it and you would be amazed by how many things I have given that were used goodwill items or made from leftover material I had on hand.


I always just assumed that our limit was $40 since we're 2 people acting as 1 reaper. Not that we necessarily stay under that either, since we just do whatever we want.  We're just trouble like that.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I only count money actually spent towards the $20...if I get a $15 item for only $2, then I count that as only $2 towards my $20. I don't count materials like glue, wire, paint, random ribbons, charms, bits and bobbles, ect, because I already have those at home. This is why I say I may have only spent around $20 this year, but total cost of things is actually more. I never really sit down to figure it out exactly, honestly.

...and once again...I'll repeat in case someone is new and isn't sure...your shipping cost isn't included in the $20. You must have around $20 worth of gifts and then the cost of shipping on top of that. (which is why you should keep an eye on the size of your gifts/box/weight, ect, or it could get out of control expensive, lol.)

Just have fun with it, guys, and send gifts from the heart that show you put some though into it. Just fill a nice box that looks like it would make your Victim happy and send it off on it's spooky way!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am running behind on my Reaper stuff. I signed up at the last minute because I needed this for a fun distraction after my sister had a stroke. It has now been determined that she will not be able to live outside the nursing home so I need this even more. I have not been able to focus on this a lot but spent time today talking to her about it and deciding what to do. I don't think I will make a lot but never fear dear Vic I will have you covered it cool stuff and will get it out in time


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I finally have a box that fits everything!! Yay!! Third time's a charm!  I am still a little nervous as to how things are packed in there, but I used my heavy duty giant bubble wrap to try to soften the layers. If anything breaks I'll be devastated...

So, all is packed up, my darling Victim, and I have decorated the box all nice and spooky-like for you!  It is now sitting on my kitchen counter, awaiting it's departure time. When will it be?? Will I ship it soon?? Will I ship it later?? Will I be merciful and get it to you asap, or be cruel and make you wait and stalk the mail for days on end??? ...One thing I do know, is that it won't be tomorrow...my husband's car decided that today, after he left work, would be a good time to just randomly snap it's drive shaft in half while he was driving! (He's okay!) So, front wheels are currently not working, which means darling husband needs my car for work and I will be trapped at home with no car. Fear not darling Victim, as soon as I have my car back, I will get your box on its way!!! (...or be mean and make you wait longer...I haven't decided yet...it depends...have you been a good little Victim??)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I finally have a box that fits everything!! Yay!! Third time's a charm!  I am still a little nervous as to how things are packed in there, but I used my heavy duty giant bubble wrap to try to soften the layers. If anything breaks I'll be devastated...
> 
> So, all is packed up, my darling Victim, and I have decorated the box all nice and spooky-like for you!  It is now sitting on my kitchen counter, awaiting it's departure time. When will it be?? Will I ship it soon?? Will I ship it later?? Will I be merciful and get it to you asap, or be cruel and make you wait and stalk the mail for days on end??? ...One thing I do know, is that it won't be tomorrow...my husband's car decided that today, after he left work, would be a good time to just randomly snap it's drive shaft in half while he was driving! (He's okay!) So, front wheels are currently not working, which means darling husband needs my car for work and I will be trapped at home with no car. Fear not darling Victim, as soon as I have my car back, I will get your box on its way!!! (...or be mean and make you wait longer...I haven't decided yet...it depends...have you been a good little Victim??)



Ever since one of my things broke in this exchange, I bubble wrap things before I wrap them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Ever since one of my things broke in this exchange, I bubble wrap things before I wrap them.


Yes...bubble wrap...always bubble wrap...lots and lots of bubble wrap, lol!

I use bubble wrap and packing foam sheets when I ship stuff...whatever my husband brings me home from work. I hoard that stuff when I get it in boxes I get in the mail, too, lol.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I can't wait to see all the gifts roll in and pictures being posted.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> We get such a kick out Secret Reaper but I, like many others ignore the $20.00 rule. Lil Ghouliette and I go in together and shop Goodwill stores all year. We usually find some really nice stuff that we buy and put aside for future reapers. This way we only really buy a few things when reaper time is here. I don't think we have ever disappointed a Victim even if they got Goodwill stuff and home made stuff.


I used to do that too. Except I never seemed to pick up the things my victim wanted. I tend to pick up that I consider typical Halloween. Ghosts, bag of bones, candle holders. One of my victims was into glitter Halloween, and another was doing a room in Mickey and Minnie Mouse. I had a good time looking for things for them because it took me out of my comfort zone and I got to look in places I'd not ventured into, and found some things I liked. So now I wait until I have a victim and know what they like. Like this year I would have never thought to pick up a seven foot purple dragon with pink nail polish on his nails. I hope I haven't said to much.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ziva apparently found a use for the smaller box that I couldn't use...I walked into the kitchen and saw this out of the corner of my eye as I walked by...perfectly still and silent, just little green eyes staring at me over the side of the box...










(This is even more amusing, because I have had this box sitting in two other places/rooms besides the kitchen and I found her in said box, in both of those places, sitting just like this looking at me silently, lol!)


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

My teaser *maybe* arrived today, maybe not quite, and I'm already stalking the photo posts. Waiting for the box to be received is going to be awful!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure my gifts end up being more than $20, too, just because of hand-me-downs. I love when I get someone's list and see something that I already have in storage and am not using. Then I feel good about passing it on to someone who will enjoy / use it. 

Still torn about sending a teaser. I can never think of anything good to write and don't want to blatantly copy the cool stuff people post here!


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

kbpkitty said:


> My teaser *maybe* arrived today, maybe not quite, and I'm already stalking the photo posts. Waiting for the box to be received is going to be awful!



kb, I am thinking the same thing. And stalking for pics too!!! Lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine always do thankfully I make a lot of what gets sent so it lowers the cost somewhat. I do enjoy doing these.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> I'm pretty sure my gifts end up being more than $20, too, just because of hand-me-downs. I love when I get someone's list and see something that I already have in storage and am not using. Then I feel good about passing it on to someone who will enjoy / use it.
> 
> Still torn about sending a teaser. I can never think of anything good to write and don't want to blatantly copy the cool stuff people post here!


Same here. Sometimes I buy something use it for several years and get tired of it Why not pass it along to a secret reaper instead of giving it to Goodwill? As for the reaper note, you can always do an Internet search on Halloween notes and see what comes up.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I had everything done but decided to redo one. One of the two main gifts turned out heavier than I was thinking but that's okay. With more practice I think I am on a roll for the future. Hope to get the last gift redone this weekend and get it in the mail.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

kbpkitty said:


> My teaser *maybe* arrived today, maybe not quite, and I'm already stalking the photo posts. Waiting for the box to be received is going to be awful!


It's mine! I just know it's mine!! I just have to go home and get it... Darn work!! lol!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Kitty Fuller said:


> kb, I am thinking the same thing. And stalking for pics too!!! Lol.


Oh, oh, oh!! It's probably mine!!!  lol


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Shadow Panther said:


> I had everything done but decided to redo one. One of the two main gifts turned out heavier than I was thinking but that's okay. With more practice I think I am on a roll for the future. Hope to get the last gift redone this weekend and get it in the mail.


I'm sure I will love it!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

kbpkitty said:


> My teaser *maybe* arrived today, maybe not quite, and I'm already stalking the photo posts. Waiting for the box to be received is going to be awful!


When we told all you new Reapers how much fun it is to participate in SR, we failed to mention the anxiety that comes along with it as soon as you drop off your package to be mailed. Even though you were absolutely positive your victim's going to love their reap, the worry begins. _ "What if they don't like their gifts?" "What if it gets broken during shipping?" "Did I write down the right address?"_ or the worst one, _"What if it get lost in the mail?!! Arrrrgh!!"_


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I mailed mine yesterday and it was all I could do not to track it today. It has to go a couple of thousand miles and we are feeling the effects of Hurricane Hermine so who knows if it even left the post office yet?? Waiting is hard….


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

And a servant has been sent.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tannasgach said:


> When we told all you new Reapers how much fun it is to participate in SR, we failed to mention the anxiety that comes along with it as soon as you drop off your package to be mailed. Even though you were absolutely positive your victim's going to love their reap, the worry begins. _ "What if they don't like their gifts?" "What if it gets broken during shipping?" "Did I write down the right address?"_ or the worst one, _"What if it get lost in the mail?!! Arrrrgh!!"_


I bubble wrap well enough I do not worry about breakage, but I still always feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas to come when I am waiting for my victim to get the box.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Waiting for your Victims photos is the most nerve racking ordeal! I thought the victim was the one supposed to be afraid?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...yes, the shipping of the box is the most frightening part, for sure! The waiting for the pictures of your gifts and to know if they are safe and liked or not is the most nerve wracking part! Being the Victim is the easy part!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

This is the first time I have sent breakables, here's hoping for a safe journey!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

the sign ups for the 2nd reaper have started!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My darling Victim...I have sent the owls on their way to you!!! When will they arrive?? Whoooo knows? 










(PS...I was so worried about one item getting smashed that I honestly did take a picture of it, print it out and pack it with the gift so you could see what it looked like before I shipped it...just in case the owls hit bad weather while delivering your box, accidentally drop it, ect. One of the owls was a little hyper, so, it's quite possible your box could get tossed into a tree or whatnot...here's to hoping for a smooth, safe flight for both the owls and your gifts!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...and now I go into panic anxiety extreme mode until my Victim gets their box and I find out if it's all safe and well liked...breathe WitchyKitty, breathe...


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Sorry WitchyKitty, it looks like you will have to wait through a Sunday. It will be fine though, you pack and wrap well and I know you pick great gifts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Sorry WitchyKitty, it looks like you will have to wait through a Sunday. It will be fine though, you pack and wrap well and I know you pick great gifts.


I have to wait though Monday, too, because of Labor Day!! ARG! I didn't think about it until the lady at the counter told me...prolonged torture, lol. (and thanks!)


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Tuesday the Chariots of Death begin their journey. Victim beware! Mwhahahahah


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Things going out already! Oh my, exciting!

Also, wanted to say printersdevil's swaps are fun. I did the one item for a set price. I made something really cool for my victim, and my reaper got me the perfect item! They make ya think, in a good way. I recommend joining them! Sadly I missed the midsummer witchy one, boo!

And VICTIM.... I ran into a snag on my homemade item. Nothing was seeming to work right at all. But, I think I turned the corner now and can finish it. Really wanna post a teaser pic of it..


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Sent out a teaser to my victim on Monday so it should have arrived by now! I hope!! I hope my victim liked it!!!!!!!! ?


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry, no teaser images to post. But how does this grab you: CthuLLOWRETHECHKNFOOTKEY. LOL Figure that one out. I was thinking about sending multiple small boxes as we finished projects, but my wife reminded me that shipping can be expensive so...maybe one huge freakin box of reapy goodness is heading someone's wayin about a week. I can say this with the certainty that accompanies the paying of taxes and death, there is about to be a spoled victim!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, productive day. Here is a tease my dear victim

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

To Our Dear Victims - 
You may have thought the silence you are experiencing meant we had forgotten you. On the contrary - we have been very busy stalking, plotting, shopping and dreaming (and worrying if you will like it our plans of course). Now at long last this is the magical weekend we like to call Reaper Weekend where we gather at Spookerstar and Creeping Shadows house to bring it all together for our victims. We have been shopping, discussing and working hard on our projects for you! The smell of glue and paint are in the air and mingle with the smells of the delicious food and wine that sustain us in our fervor to bring your likes and wishes to life.
Stay patient (or impatient as the case may be) - your reaping approaches!
Love,
Your Reapers

PS-Thank you to Graveyard Queen for all her help in finding inspiration and ideas since she is not able to join in the fun this year due to other commitments.

Below are some photos of the wonderful decor I walked into yesterday. Spookerstar and Creeping Shadow decided to put out a few items to get us in the mood!






Love this reaper - a gift from Lady Arsenic













I am obsessed with these hand lanterns - wish I didn't wait until they were sold out to try and get some!
















































I love these - I had to get a set for myself too. One of my favorite purchases this year!






Their sweet kitties always have to help in the crafting--it can be exhausting work.






Breakfast this morning


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I had so much fun getting Saki's box together and I am relieved she likes the quilt. Her likes list said she wanted a Gothic throw and i was unsure if what I did looked Gothic.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Ghouliet said:


> I had so much fun getting Saki's box together and I am relieved she likes the quilt. Her likes list said she wanted a Gothic throw and i was unsure if what I did looked Gothic.


Well that is a fabulous Quilt! What's not to love about it? Awesome work.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> I had so much fun getting Saki's box together and I am relieved she likes the quilt. Her likes list said she wanted a Gothic throw and i was unsure if what I did looked Gothic.


ITS perfect you got everything spot on perfect sweetie thank you again


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow - love that quilt Saki! Nicely done Ghouliet & Lil Ghouliet! Spookerstar uses the amazing table runner you made her when you were her reaper every year! Such talent!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I thought I was done and then made one more project (a couple of times LOL)


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Wow - love that quilt Saki! Nicely done Ghouliet & Lil Ghouliet! Spookerstar uses the amazing table runner you made her when you were her reaper every year! Such talent!


That is so nice to know that something I made is so treasured. I have sewn since I was in third grade and I am 64 years old now. I get such a kick out of creating things that it really does not seem like work. These quilts take me four days to make. They are called a strip ragtime. all the seams show on the front of the quilt and they are deliberately frayed by making snips within the seam line. 

When I make a quilt that is machine quilted you have to leave a 4 inch wide edge so the quilt can be mounted on the machine that quilts them. I usually leave a 6 to 8 inch border so once my quilts are quilted I can cut off that extra, save the batting pieces and use them to make strip quilts instead of throwing them away, I save any scraps I think can be used in something else even if it is only a 2 inch strip.

Bottom line, usually the quilts I give away here on the forum are made with scraps from other things I have made for myself or friends and family. You should ask Lil Ghouliette how many quilts and things I have made and shoved in her direection. Her linen closet is full. lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was born on the 13th, so that must be for me 


BR1MSTON3 said:


> Okay, productive day. Here is a tease my dear victim


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to apologize for not being as vocal and involved in this reaper as in others, but don't fret dear victim. I am working on your gift.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I may not know crafting techniques but I can cut and paste.  

closer, Victim, getting........closer.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> That is so nice to know that something I made is so treasured. I have sewn since I was in third grade and I am 64 years old now. I get such a kick out of creating things that it really does not seem like work. These quilts take me four days to make. They are called a strip ragtime. all the seams show on the front of the quilt and they are deliberately frayed by making snips within the seam line.
> 
> When I make a quilt that is machine quilted you have to leave a 4 inch wide edge so the quilt can be mounted on the machine that quilts them. I usually leave a 6 to 8 inch border so once my quilts are quilted I can cut off that extra, save the batting pieces and use them to make strip quilts instead of throwing them away, I save any scraps I think can be used in something else even if it is only a 2 inch strip.
> 
> Bottom line, usually the quilts I give away here on the forum are made with scraps from other things I have made for myself or friends and family. You should ask Lil Ghouliette how many quilts and things I have made and shoved in her direection. Her linen closet is full. lol


they are amazing and i am so honered to know own one. 
that is one thing i can not do is sew


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim i will be shipping this week


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was able to make it through the store without popping any of the bubble wrap that I was buying to use for shipping!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, I just checked sups.com, and your reap has made it all the way across the country (hopefully in one piece) and is now in your state!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Dear Victim,

Shipped on Saturday through UPS. someone should be getting reaped before Friday    No bones about it


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

VICTIM!!!

Today, while looking for something totally different for you, I came across the most special treat! I squealed with delight (literally and I got some strange looks, lol!) as I snatched them both up and ran to the register. I was missing a little something in my gifts to you. That unique piece, which you mentioned as an afterthought really, not thinking anyone would be able to do it for you. Well, dearest victim, my goal is to rock your world, and I believe this project is the way to do it! So now, you will be getting two hand made goodies from me, along with other creepies and crawlies and dead things. Hee hee heeeee. Have a lovely day my sweet! Most go paint!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have just gotten word: My owls have made it to their destination city! However, just like many other delivery services, they have decided to take the day off for the holiday, so they won't make the final delivery until tomorrow. I was not aware that owls celebrated Labor Day...I wonder if they have a little owl cookout???


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

bethene said:


> the sign ups for the 2nd reaper have started!


WOW woman you are still heading the REAPER up? That is so awesome! No one on here does it better So happy to see you are still here and doing the reaper im sure as always you are doing an amazing job! Kisses girl


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My box is all taped up and ready to go out the door (assuming my husband takes it with him.....)


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

The humble servant is getting closer.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Spookilicious! Good to see you, it's been awhile


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Spookilicious! Good to see you, it's been awhile


Thank you BR1MSTON3 its been a while. Been teaching and furthering my education. Just stopped in to see what has been going on. So happy to see you on here


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I spent the long weekend making you some creepy crafts dear victim. I will likely push the deadline for shipping as always, but it shall be worth the wait.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow! Things are really jumping around here! People are crafting & shipping, it's getting exciting now! Bethene, I sent you a PM, please tell me if you don't get it.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just finished getting everything for my victim! Now its time to find a box


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooooooohhhhh! I believe I have been reaped!!!! Huge box on my porch, and I didn't order anything!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was reaped on the same day my victim got their reap, hahaha!  Perfect! Lots of excitement in one day! I am working on pics, now, and will get them up as soon as I can...as I have to leave, here, shortly. Thank you, Reaper!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I was working on something special for my victim on Sunday and Monday. Yesterday, the fates were aligning against me. Good thing I have another weekend before the shipping deadline.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Im the goddess, I call those my days with diminishing returns.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Im the goddess, I call those my days with diminishing returns.


It's really frustrating when it happens. One prior reaping, I tried to make a throw pillow with this really cool graphic I bought from Etsy. I couldn't get the transfer to look right, so I scrapped that project. I have lots of halloween fabric now, LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Getting excited guys!!! My plans are coming together. I'll be pushing the deadline as usual. I still need this weekend to work on a few things. Looks like packages are starting to go out!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

The spirits are off to deliver my victims doom oh fear the shadows for they are coming for you.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Dear Victim, a box of bubble wrap will soon be heading your way.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Madame Shadow see's all
Dear Victim-I see in your future a box arriving. As soon as your Reaper finds a box it will be flying Witch mail straight to you.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

dear victim... your package will arrive on your doorstep on Friday!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Victim your gifts are on its way. I do hope you enjoy them and can't wait to see pics. Will be there Tuesday. Only hint I will give is there is an S in your name. Hehe


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Dear victim, your reap is getting closer…. Maybe check your PO Box tomorrow???


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

All dem boxes the reaping has truly begun. Dark and spooky packages delivered by the horseman of the apocalypse


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My dear victim your box is on it's way to you! I hope you like it.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

This is about the 10th time I've had to restart this one project for my victim . Thank goodness it seems to go be going right this time, haha.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


OMG! Sorry to hear that. Glad you are safe. Hope all goes well for you from here on out.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

*Dearest Victim.

On the way to you... very soon. THE RAVEN.
*


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

{repost} for some reason


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


Oh my God! I'm so glad you & your dogs are ok! I'm also sure your victim will understand the circumstances. This is what rescue reapers are for. Things will calm down soon for you.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh no ScaredyKat, that's terrible. So glad everyone is safe best of luck to you.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

finally caught this pesky fellow so I can ship him off! Don't let the cute look fool you, he is quite the nuisance - teasing the kitties, ringing the doorbell - all sorts of mischief!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It was scary and I'm sad that I don't have a home to go to, but I'm trying to remain positive. My victim will still get theit gift. I will be shipping before deadline if all goes well. I will be checking my mail frequently waiting for my reaper gift. A little sunshine to take my mind off everything for a bit.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


Oh no. I'm so sorry to hear that. Thankfully you get everyone out ok.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

ScaredyKat said:


> Thanks everyone. It was scary and I'm sad that I don't have a home to go to, but I'm trying to remain positive. My victim will still get theit gift. I will be shipping before deadline if all goes well. I will be checking my mail frequently waiting for my reaper gift. A little sunshine to take my mind off everything for a bit.


So glad you are ok and your fur family is okay. Your victim will understand too but, I know what you mean about needing some positive too. Reaping both giving and receiving seems to just brighten everyone's day.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.



If I am your victim ScaredyKat, don't worry about sending my gift on time. I can wait until you are more settled.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

McBernes Laptop is in the shop right now. But don't worry victim we are still working steadily on your gift. Shouldn't be long now. (unless we think of yet another thing to put in it)


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My victim's gift has been ready to go for three days. boxed, taped, addressed, but because of my schedule I haven't had the time to mail it. It sits there, by the front door, taunting me....I keep getting this eerie urge to open it and check to make sure everything is in there (I'm fairly sure I've included everything), did I wrap everything securely (I did the best I could), did I put their letter in there (yes, I distinctly remember doing that), does it have the right address (I checked three times) Good Lawd, I'm driving myself nuts!

First errand of the day, take this possessed box to the post office. The woman behind the counter starts punching in info and punching punching punching; I'm waiting waiting waiting.

_ "Hmmm, this address doesn't show in our system."_  _"Well then, you need a better system."_

I gotta hand it to her, she gave me_ - a look -_ that was worthy of one of my own. _ "I'll send it through, if it's undeliverable it will be returned to you." "Undeliverable!?!"_ WTF! Whatever happened to through the rain and snow and gloom of night and all that crap? 

Who was that witch that cursed us with the post about when you mail your box the anxiety begins? Oh yeah, that was me.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

ScaredyKat, so sorry to hear about the fire, glad you and your dogs are ok.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


Oh my goodness, that is terrible! I am glad you guys are OK. Have you found a place to stay? And don't worry about sending your gift during all this, I know your victim will understand.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Victim should have gotten their packages hope there is word soon.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Someone in Texas should have received their reap at their door at 2:55 pm today from UPS.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Windborn, good catch! He's adorable! I must have one here too, he messes with my dining room lights every once in awhile.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

ScaredyKat I am so sorry to hear that, sending positive thoughts your way


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just checking in to let my Reaper know I'm still alive 
It's been super busy around here and I'm still hard at work on my Victim's gifts. Trying to get them done so I can mail by the deadline 
but I might be a day or two late. Gonna try to bust it out and make it on time.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm going to try and speak with the flying monkeys today. Hopefully another big box will be flying around today!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have one more thing to make... Hmmm should I send two boxes separate or wait for one big box last minute... Decisions, decisions... I like the torment of making my victim wait...


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


So sorry about your house but happy that you and the dogs are safe.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this week for months because I knew that things would finally slow down and I'd have time to get some projects finished. But as fate would have it, I woke up with a sore throat Tuesday morning and have been battling a summer cold ever since. Did you ever notice that a cold in the summer seems 100 times worse than one in the winter?  Good news is that the little hasn't caught it yet.

So it looks like I'll be working to get caught up over the weekend so I can meet the shipping deadline!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ScaredyKat, I am so sorry to hear about your home!!! I'm glad everyone, including the doggies, is safe, though. Sending lots of hugs!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I think there are more boxes in route. I can not wait to see what everyone gets. Trolling the picture thread is very enjoyable.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.



First

ScaredyKat, I am so sorry to hear about your home! My cousin's house burned to the ground not to long ago and there were three kids - with their families - living there with the parents. All the kids were in transition from military and getting married and building houses of their own. So I understand. But will find a place and if you plan to rebuild it will be all the more wonderful than before. I know it's hard right now though. I'm glad you and the babies are safe.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Second. I'm diligently wifi on my haunt and my Victim's gift! Hoping both are finished in time!!! ??


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Well. Spoke with the monkeys. Their rates went up a lot! However, they have taken a package to fly away to some poor soul. Hahaha!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear Victim,

I CAN'T FIND A BOX TO FIT ALL THE THINGS. 












That is all.


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

I am finally shipping tomorrow. Victim I hope that you like your treats and enjoy this Halloween Season!


----------



## Creeping Shadow (Aug 12, 2015)

ScaredyKat - So sorry to hear about your house! I am glad you are safe and the dogs too. Keep your Halloween friends posted on things are going, and let is know how we can help out!


ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


ScaredyKat omg I am so sorry to hear about your home. I am sending you positive vibrations in the hopes that things get better for you. I am so glad you got babies out unharmed.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes!!! One project drying, starting on another! 

Oh and it gets better! Went to put clothes in the washer and decided to grab the only garbage bag I can get to without a ladder hoping that the item I was looking for would be in it... and what is the first thing I see when I open the bag? The piece I was looking for!!!  How's that for luck! Of course I may have to ship in more than one box now.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

No daily teaser from Br1mston3? I agree with whoever said it's like a group tease, I've been enjoying the art work.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Even though the sun is out, it's been chilly lately. Only 62° in the house this morning. Fall is near! Perfect weather for Halloween!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Welp, I'm pretty sure I'm ready to close up the box and call for the flying monkeys to take another victim their loot! I'll be taking it to the after-hours kiosk at my local post office later this evening! 

Ya know, all of you who wrap each gift individually and beautifully, make the rest of us look bad! I'm more concerned with making sure everything gets to the destination in one piece! Newspapers & brown paper lunch bags are the items of choice here!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> Ya know, all of you who wrap each gift individually and beautifully, make the rest of us look bad! I'm more concerned with making sure everything gets to the destination in one piece! Newspapers & brown paper lunch bags are the items of choice here!


My victim usually finds their gifts surrounded by plastic grocery bags as they're lightweight, make good insulation and free! 

I went all-out once and spent several hours decorating the box only to find that the contents wouldn't fit inside.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have seen some well decorated boxes, but since I do not do that, I wrap each item. It also prolongs the suspense because my victim has to unwrap everything before they can see what they got.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

ScaredyKat I am SO sorry to hear about your situation. How traumatic. So incredibly kind of you to even think about your victim during this time. Let us know if we can assist at all!

lizzyborden - how frustrating! I almost made a similar mistake!

I spent the day working on my final gift for my victim--I was so happy when I started! Had the spooky music cranked and was full of optimism. Seven hours later I was feeling worn out and dejected. A beer and some spousal encouragement and I finished strong. Assuming everything from today dries I can start getting paint on it tomorrow. I can't wait to see how it turns out. I hope my victim likes it!! I love the reaper!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Glad you got through it witchful thinking. There are times I need to just walk away from a project for a little while so I can come back later refreshed.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Victim, I thought I was almost done with your gift...then today I found something at a garage sale that would be PERFECT if I just changed up part of your gift a bit.  So now I've just got to finish the part I'm working on now, fix up the thing I bought today, and then I'll be sending my murderous--I mean, uh, _murder of_ crows your way with a package!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


OMG I just read this. I'm so sorry for your loss. Fire loss can be devastating. My daughter and her boyfriend just lost their house to a fire caused by lightening strike. No one was home and the animals were outside. Brit says she is grateful no lives were lost, but it still hurts to have lost so many memories in the fire. She feels selfish if she cries for the loss of the quilt her now deceased Grandma made her, because as everyone tells her, no lives were lost. She feels guilty for being depressed. If you are feeling any of those thoughts, you are not alone. It was a big loss for you and my prayers go out to you and your family. (P.S. To say nothing of fighting the insurance company everyday. They can be such *******s at such a hurting time,)


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

JoyfulCrow said:


> Victim, I thought I was almost done with your gift...then today I found something at a garage sale that would be PERFECT if I just changed up part of your gift a bit.  So now I've just got to finish the part I'm working on now, fix up the thing I bought today, and then I'll be sending my murderous--I mean, uh, _murder of_ crows your way with a package!



This made me think of you...


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

The flying monkeys have picked up another package destined for a victim! 

A hint?? It's heading west! (please note I'm in Michigan )


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I finished up my treats today. I sure hope my victim will be a happy haunter  I can't wait for him to receive his package!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

creeperguardian said:


> Victim your gifts are on its way. I do hope you enjoy them and can't wait to see pics. Will be there Tuesday. Only hint I will give is there is an S in your name. Hehe


Leaves me out unless you are using my halloweenfroum name. LOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ScaredyKat, I'm so sorry. Wow, how frightening is that. I'm glad you and the dogs are okay.


ScaredyKat said:


> My house caught fire yesterday, so I have no home. I have my victims things somewhere inside (not damaged, but probably smells like a campfire). I'm still hoping to ship by deadline. Just need to figure living arrangements out as the fire marshal said it's not in habitable until they find the cause which I'm sure is the old wiring since the start of the fire was an empty outlet in the spare room (dogs room). I got dogs out okay.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Feel better Lizzy


lizzyborden said:


> I've been looking forward to this week for months because I knew that things would finally slow down and I'd have time to get some projects finished. But as fate would have it, I woke up with a sore throat Tuesday morning and have been battling a summer cold ever since. Did you ever notice that a cold in the summer seems 100 times worse than one in the winter?  Good news is that the little hasn't caught it yet.
> 
> So it looks like I'll be working to get caught up over the weekend so I can meet the shipping deadline!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm west of you!


lisa48317 said:


> The flying monkeys have picked up another package destined for a victim!
> 
> A hint?? It's heading west! (please note I'm in Michigan )


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I finished my one mail project today. I hope it makes it okay. I'm worried about one part staying attached. Everyone send good vibrations that the piece will attach well and the liquid nails will hold. I need to wrap and box everything up. I also sent out a little teaser today. Victim, things are coming your way.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

scareme said:


> This made me think of you...


Hah! I love it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> OMG I just read this. I'm so sorry for your loss. Fire loss can be devastating. My daughter and her boyfriend just lost their house to a fire caused by lightening strike. No one was home and the animals were outside. Brit says she is grateful no lives were lost, but it still hurts to have lost so many memories in the fire. She feels selfish if she cries for the loss of the quilt her now deceased Grandma made her, because as everyone tells her, no lives were lost. She feels guilty for being depressed. If you are feeling any of those thoughts, you are not alone. It was a big loss for you and my prayers go out to you and your family. (P.S. To say nothing of fighting the insurance company everyday. They can be such *******s at such a hurting time,)


For your daughter, and for ScaredyKat, there is definitely no reason to feel guilty for being upset over lost items and heirlooms in a house fire. It is completely understandable! While the fact that everyone is okay is a thankful and wonderful thing, it doesn't mean a person can't still grieve for items lost that were dear to them...and, like you said scareme, dealing with insurance and such is a hassle that only makes the whole situation feel worse. Scareme, you already know your daughter and her boyfriend are in my thoughts, and ScaredyKat, you are, too. Sending more hugs and the hopes that everything will go as smoothly as possible for everyone in trying to get things taken care of and back to normal.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see more photos of everyone's reaps!! I have gotten mine and my Victim has gotten theirs, so all my remaining excitement will have to come from seeing what y'all get in your boxes!! Get to shipping and posting, guys!!

(...although, I do have a little excitement left in putting out the Halloween decorations my reaper sent me once I start decorating for Halloween!! My Fall and witchy stuff from my Reaper is already out and being enjoyed, lol.)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, my box won't be going out until Tuesday. The mail date is Monday right?

I've got the stuff I just haven't gotten my act together to put it all together to get it out tomorrow.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> OK, my box won't be going out until Tuesday. The mail date is Monday right?
> 
> I've got the stuff I just haven't gotten my act together to put it all together to get it out tomorrow.


You are still good! Mail date is Thursday the 15th!
Mine is going out either tomorrow or Tuesday also! I have a project to finish up. Muahahahahaha!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh thankgoodness!

It will still go out Tuesday.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

You were my very first Reaper, and I treasure it! 


Ghouliet said:


> That is so nice to know that something I made is so treasured. I have sewn since I was in third grade and I am 64 years old now. I get such a kick out of creating things that it really does not seem like work. These quilts take me four days to make. They are called a strip ragtime. all the seams show on the front of the quilt and they are deliberately frayed by making snips within the seam line.
> 
> When I make a quilt that is machine quilted you have to leave a 4 inch wide edge so the quilt can be mounted on the machine that quilts them. I usually leave a 6 to 8 inch border so once my quilts are quilted I can cut off that extra, save the batting pieces and use them to make strip quilts instead of throwing them away, I save any scraps I think can be used in something else even if it is only a 2 inch strip.
> 
> Bottom line, usually the quilts I give away here on the forum are made with scraps from other things I have made for myself or friends and family. You should ask Lil Ghouliette how many quilts and things I have made and shoved in her direection. Her linen closet is full. lol


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Unfortunately mine won't be going out until the deadline. Still have one more coat of paint to go and dry time. Hopefully it will be worth the wait for my victim!



jb1sb2 said:


> You are still good! Mail date is Thursday the 15th!
> Mine is going out either tomorrow or Tuesday also! I have a project to finish up. Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I went to visit my sister for the weekend and took my package to ship with me. She lives in a small town and it was such a pleasant experience at a post office where people are happy and relaxed! Anyway, package successfully mailed and on it's way up north! The best is when I got home I was Reaped!!!
Check out the photo thread to see more
thank you TZGirls123! You just decorated my Headless Horseman B&B


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I need a box. Hopefully stopping for one tonight so I can send this out on Tuesday. Stretching it to the deadline..... But I find one cool thing I had been looking for so I think it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

My Victim received their box (all in tact) so now I get to sit back and wait for my goodies!!! SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

My package is all sealed up. photographed, decorated, and ready to go. I really struggled with time management, there is so much more I would have liked to do, but the box is pretty stuffed with goodies, some handmade, some store bought, some they asked for and some extras. I really hope they like everything, I'm so nervous! I wish I could have made a card instead of a note, I wish I could have made more handmade things. It went so fast!!! I'm definitely going to continue making things throughout the year for next years. 

Anyhoo off to the post office!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear Victim,

I found a box! Paint is drying as we speak because it can't be a plain ol' boring brown. Almost ready! 










~FG


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

My dear victim! Your gift was sent out today so be on the look out!! Muaaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

Got my victim's gifts packaged up tonight. I'll be dropping them at UPS tomorrow and then they shall be on their way! Bwahahahaha!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, just one thing I don't like about Secret Reaper is finding the right size box!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have not forgotten you dear victim. Life has just been keeping me busy. Never fear---your package will be on the way to you soon. I am hoping to have things that you will enjoy.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine will be deadline day as well. I'm still looking for that one piece. If only Igor would help me. I'm sure that he's around here somewhere. I have something that will work, but it's only so-so, and not quite what I imagined. (I had counted on Halloween City being open a week ago, and then didn't make it back there on Friday as I'd planned...I'm really considering bringing the whole thing with me shopping on Friday, picking that one piece up, slapping it on, and shipping it from the UPS place next door.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Our day started out pretty sad as our female lab passed away. She was 13 and was a faithful and constant companion. She loved to shake hands/paws and loved nudging her brother out of the way so she could get all the attention. We will miss her. 

As far as shipping goes, one box will be going out Thursday and the other will go out the first of next week. My cold turned into bronchitis and if coughing were an Olympic event I'd be going for the gold right now. Really hope I feel like getting back to work on the last two gifts by the end of the week.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

lizzyborden said:


> Our day started out pretty sad as our female lab passed away. She was 13 and was a faithful and constant companion. She loved to shake hands/paws and loved nudging her brother out of the way so she could get all the attention. We will miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that!







I have two dogs, one is older so I am worrying more and more about that day. 
I can relate on the cold thing! I had a cold two weeks ago and then the last week I have been fighting bronchitis too! Ugh! I am getting better now though! But I would have been competition for that gold last week! I have been living in a cloud of disinfectant to make sure I don't spread it!


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

Dear victim I just finished your goodies. Will be shipping out tomorrow or following day . Really really happy how everything came out 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

lizzy, feel better and I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved lab.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

My "undeliverable" package has been da-livered!  
Now I can relax. No I can't; oh, I hope I did good by my victim. Worrying, waiting and shivering with antici



pation!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I lied to my Victim. My box can't go out today, something is still drying. It will go out before deadline though. I got a last minute thingy I wanted to include & it's drying as we speak.

I also may have to send 2 packages since I thought I had the original box for something but I didn't & don't wanna ship it in the larger box since it's, as they say in A Christmas Story, FRA-GEE-LAY.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I shipped something out east, hahaha.


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

A little tease, this will be one of a set of four coasters.










The joys of making sure things will not only survive a 4000 mile journey intact, but will also get through customs without getting myself or my victim arrested!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

A reaping is going into the mail tomorrow!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I know there are some things on my wish list that if you bought them new would be expensive but just in case you did not know Goodwill finds are perfectly acceptable.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Do no fear or fret dear victim....the reaper is still watching and soon your waiting shall be over....muah haahaaaa!!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Sorry for making you wait, Victim. I finally have your package all taped up and plan to mail it tomorrow. I promise it's worth the wait! (I hope.)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Heads up Florida!! Check your porches today!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lizzyborden, I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your dog. I send my condolences. I also hope you a feeling better soon.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

My box is all packed up with creepy goodness! I am excited to hand it over to the gargoyles tomorrow to carry on the night breeze under the moon to you dear Victim!







Muahahahahaha! My only issue is do I have it delivered Friday or make my Victim wait until Monday for half the price...... what to do what to do!?!?!?!?! I don't know that I can even wait for them to get it until Monday!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I have most things done, but with my work schedule and needing to finish up a couple things I will probably ship Friday. Don't despair though victim! Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry Lizzy.... so sad! hugs to you!



remember, only two more days until the deadline,,, if you have a problems with it, let me know!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I have to admit I've been very lax in keeping up my reading of the discussion thread.... so I am a bit clueless what's been happening. BUT I just wanted my poor victim to know we've not forgotten them finished up the last little things this afternoon and Froggie is putting the last strips of tape on a box just for you. Should be on it's way to you in the AM......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

alas, have the same problem as many, finding the right size box!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Who was I kidding? Of course my victim will be reaped Friday! The Gargoyles have flown away with your package in their claws dear victim! The clerk loved the Box!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> Who was I kidding? Of course my victim will be reaped Friday! The Gargoyles have flown away with your package in their claws dear victim! The clerk loved the Box!


That is funny. My postal clerk was semi-grouchy with the other packages I was mailing. When she got to my SR package, she actually smiled and said, "Oooo. That's spooky."


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Paint It Black said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Who was I kidding? Of course my victim will be reaped Friday! The Gargoyles have flown away with your package in their claws dear victim! The clerk loved the Box!
> ...


Mine said "that's cute! I love that you took the time to decorate the Box.) I never go for cute but I can see why she said that. I bet it would have been a different story if she looked inside the Box! And I hope it doesn't open along the way that definitely won't be cute! Especially if the person that sees that has a phobia! They see so many plain brown boxes all day at least people like us make their day a little more interesting with our boxes!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

*Dear Victim, 

Yes I am shipping at the last minute. But I wanted to make sure to get as many items on your list as possible.

I hope you enjoy!!! *


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Sipping tea and packing up my victim's box so it can be sent out tomorrow! I won't have time to decorate the box like I wanted to, unfortunately, but oh well. I also never thought I'd have so much trouble finding a box that would fit everything...all of them were either too big or way too small!  I ended up having to put my Tetris skills to use, and it's still going to be a tight squeeze!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a box!!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ooooooo, I just checked the tracking on my victim's bow and it shows delivered in / at mailbox! I wasn't expecting it to get there until tomorrow! 

Cue dancing around, waiting to see if they like it!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, I've made an executive decision. My "thing" isn't dry or ready yet so I will be sending out a smaller box next week but the big one will go out tomorrow!! Going off to pack it up & write the card then slap some tape on it & get ready for American Horror Season ?6!!!!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> OK, I've made an executive decision. My "thing" isn't dry or ready yet so I will be sending out a smaller box next week but the big one will go out tomorrow!! Going off to pack it up & write the card then slap some tape on it & get ready for American Horror Season ?6!!!!


Ahhhhh! AHS! Can't wait!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!!!OMG!!!!!!! I was reaped by the sneaky sikntwizted!!!!! I came home to my box and saw a big message on the box that said really cool Halloween stuff inside and bunches of other cute messages! That made me giggle! Sikntwizted made my spooky nightmares come true!!!! I opened the box to find a long detailed letter (Thank goodness!) I got a handmade personalized tombstone!!!!!!! and an FCG!!!!!!! I for real no joke screamed and jumped up and down! My dogs started barking haha......I seriously could not be happier in any way possible sikntwizted  You have made my Halloween season!!!! From the bottom of my cold quivering heart I Thank You


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Several are on the way,several to be shipped a day or so late


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I packed up one box today, and will be taking it and one other gift to FedEx tomorrow. I will let them pack the odd shaped item.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LizzyBorden, I'm so sorry to hear about your dog. Please take care of yourself and get better soon.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I have shipped mine today victim keep your eyes out for my box. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Spook said:


> *Dear Victim,
> 
> Yes I am shipping at the last minute. But I wanted to make sure to get as many items on your list as possible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We did it we got our poor victim's package sent on it's way... Now onto working on the Halloween Card Exchange so I have plenty of time to get the second reap done... No rest for the wicked I hear.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

booswife02 said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG!!!OMG!!!!!!! I was reaped by the sneaky sikntwizted!!!!! I came home to my box and saw a big message on the box that said really cool Halloween stuff inside and bunches of other cute messages! That made me giggle! Sikntwizted made my spooky nightmares come true!!!! I opened the box to find a long detailed letter (Thank goodness!) I got a handmade personalized tombstone!!!!!!! and an FCG!!!!!!! I for real no joke screamed and jumped up and down! My dogs started barking haha......I seriously could not be happier in any way possible sikntwizted  You have made my Halloween season!!!! From the bottom of my cold quivering heart I Thank You


That wasn't supposed to get there until today! Pack it back up, and stick it back on your porch!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My first box is sitting in my car, waiting to be brought in so I can send it out at work!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, all taped up with the UPS label on it & waiting for our afternoon UPS guy to pick it up!!

So someone should start checking...um....next week!! Wait, aren't most of us checking next week? Oh yeah, we are....BWA-HAHA!!!!!!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I need to apologize to my victim for not teasing you more on this thread this past week, and unfortunately mailing out your package a couple of days past the shipping deadline. Our dog passed away suddenly Friday night/Saturday morning, and it's been hard on us, especially my poor hubby. That dog was his baby, and he's lost two dogs in three years now, so he's not taking this well.  I just have one thing to add to your collection of scary and joy to bring it all together, and then I'll be shipping it all out...including the teaser I meant to send out earlier before all this happened.

So you have a brief respite of mailman stalking for a couple of days....


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Dear Victim:

I know I have been rather quite, but I have been busy shopping and crafting for you. I will be sending you two packages, one large one, and one smaller one. The packages have been assembled and loaded into the hearse to rendezvous with the creatures of the night to arrange delivery to your door!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Dear Victim,

My most sincere apologies, but stalking does not pay that well, unfortunately. Your box will go out tomorrow, PAY DAY.


----------



## Kitty Fuller (Sep 8, 2015)

Ghouliet, looks like your victim is in for a wicked treat!!!

I am finally finished crafting and ready to pack and ship dear victim!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

everyone is so talented ♥ love what people are getting


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Dear Victim:

There has been a change of plans. Due to the blood toll the creatures of the night wanted to extract from me for delivery, and with the help of one of them, the contents of the packages has been condensed to one large package. So you will not receive two packages after all. But don't worry, nothing was left out in the transfer, and I was able to escape with some blood still intact in my body. Now, I need a nap....


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Victim, my crows have just taken off with your package!

That said...I realized after taping it up that I forgot to include a card/note...and that I forgot to take pictures of anything inside...oh well. xP But because of that, I snapped this photo of the outside of the box, so that when it arrives my vic can hunt down who I am, mwahahaha.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear Victim,

Apologies, but my package will not be mailing until Friday the 16th. Evil minions conspired to have me at an offsite meeting today through the evening hours. 

So a day late, but hopefully still worth the wait? 

I'll be rushing ASAP to get it mailed tomorrow tho!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

kmeyer1313 said:


> I need to apologize to my victim for not teasing you more on this thread this past week, and unfortunately mailing out your package a couple of days past the shipping deadline. Our dog passed away suddenly Friday night/Saturday morning, and it's been hard on us, especially my poor hubby. That dog was his baby, and he's lost two dogs in three years now, so he's not taking this well.  I just have one thing to add to your collection of scary and joy to bring it all together, and then I'll be shipping it all out...including the teaser I meant to send out earlier before all this happened.
> 
> So you have a brief respite of mailman stalking for a couple of days....


Sorry to hear about you pup..  We are dealing with a sick pet now too... hugs to you and the hubby


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Well dear victim your package is in the mail! You will have it in 4 days according to Fed Ex!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

I shipped today - I know last minute but this is as close to last minute as I could get. It was 5:28 pm when I walked into the Post office and they were closing their gates but he let me in cause he knew my victim needed their surprise. Can't wait to see my victims surprise. I know it wasn't a super homemade gift but I do believe I found what they needed.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

UPS guy was picking up my victim's gift as I was walking around the corner to leave work!

Sounds like a bunch of us should be checking our mail next week!!


----------



## Halloeve55 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent my victim's package off today! Can't wait to get my package


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Whoops! I posted in the pic thread instead of here. Sent off my victim's package today. I apologize dear victim that there is no special decorating done to the box this year as UPS packed it for me. (we couldn't find a proper box so they cut one to size for us and packed it) BUT I hope you still like it. I had fun putting it together and making it. I am nervous as to whether or not you will like it though. I really hope you do. It should be on your doorstep in 5 days!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear Victim your package is on the way. Life has been in the way but I pulled together some things that I hope you will enjoy. Thanks for a good list to use!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

SO MANY reapings in transit! great pictures coming, still several who are a day or two late, been contacted by them, if you still need to ship, just let me know .......


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Victim, 

It's coming.  

I'm sure glad the post office lady wasn't upset that I walked in 10 minutes before they closed.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

I am wracked with feelings of inadequacy, but it's all packed and ready to go!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Was up packing and finalizing everything until the witching hour last night. When I was done it looked like a Halloween bomb had gone off in my living room! Perhaps thats how the snooze monster got me this morning. The result was I didn't have enough time to ship it on the way to work as planned - but I DID ship it on my way home. I got the customary "oh no Halloween already" from several people in line. I just politely smiled and felt proud that I was shipping my box to someone who gets the fact that there is no Halloween already. There is Halloween Always! 

Now I can settle in and begin the wait in earnest listening eagerly to every large truck I hear in the neighborhood and calling my husband as soon as he gets home to see if the reaper has come! In the meantime I look forward to seeing all the wonderful new reaps on the forum tomorrow.

Thank you again a million time over bethene. This is my favorite way to kick off the season!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I got back from my short trip last night and went running in the house to see if I was reaped while I was gone. Looked all around and couldn't find anything, so not yet. I never really think about receiving a package until my victim's gifts have been signed, sealed and delivered which they have. Was that a truck? Did I just get reaped? Nope. I had such an extensive list this year I can't wait to see what item(s) my reaper chose or if they went off the list. Did a package just get delivered? Better go check - nothing yet.

Not that I'm impatient or anything, I'm sure my reaper will mail when they're ready, it's just that seeing all the fantastic reaps makes you excited. Maybe it came while I was gone and my daughter hid it on me, she's mean like that. Better go check her room.....couldn't find anything, not that you could find anything in her room anyway but I didn't see anything Halloweeny. All these cool boxes going out, one of them has to be heading south. Maybe it's in my mailbox! I haven't checked the mail yet. No, not there either.

Dear Reaper, I think the dog ate your package.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

So as many of you know, my home caught fire last Tuesday, so I wasn't sure if I would be able to ship on time, but I managed to ship the day before the deadline, so dear victim, I hope you enjoy everything and I'm sorry if the box smells a tad bit like smoke.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Also, on a bit of a happier note, I'm hoping to close on a new home today or monday. Thanks everyone who messaged me, and wrote me. I love this place and everyone here. Such a wonderful group of people!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

ScaredyKat said:


> So as many of you know, my home caught fire last Tuesday, so I wasn't sure if I would be able to ship on time, but I managed to ship the day before the deadline, so dear victim, I hope you enjoy everything and I'm sorry if the box smells a tad bit like smoke.


Then that will be a hint as to your identity :



ScaredyKat said:


> Also, on a bit of a happier note, I'm hoping to close on a new home today or monday. Thanks everyone who messaged me, and wrote me. I love this place and everyone here. Such a wonderful group of people!


Wow, that was quick. I hope you get settled soon.

I shipped last night and the package should be arriving on Tuesday. Bethene, I haven't sent the tracking info yet because I'm trying to get enough coffee in me so I can function. Not enough yet.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not a smokey smelling box ScaryKat, it's "ambient fall scented box."


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

It's quick yes. It was a vintage trailer I owned, the one that caught fire, and my mobile home park is buying it back from me, and giving me a steal on a newer modular home. Luckily, I have family who has donated money (no savings because I'm getting married next September and all our money was going towards that and bills) or helped out in some way. They're selling my new place to me for 5,000. I'm very lucky.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> It's not a smokey smelling box ScaryKat, it's "ambient fall scented box."


The ultimate in silver lining! That made me chuckle!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

ScaredyKat said:


> It's quick yes. It was a vintage trailer I owned, the one that caught fire, and my mobile home park is buying it back from me, and giving me a steal on a newer modular home. Luckily, I have family who has donated money (no savings because I'm getting married next September and all our money was going towards that and bills) or helped out in some way. They're selling my new place to me for 5,000. I'm very lucky.


I hate to hear what you are going through! But so glad to hear that it is working out the way it is! All the best of luck to you from here on!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

My Victims reaping is out for delivery! Now to hope they like everything and that everything made it safely!


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

RCIAG said:


> It's not a smokey smelling box ScaryKat, it's "ambient fall scented box."


I love that! Lol. We'll stick with it.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

jb1sb2 said:


> I hate to hear what you are going through! But so glad to hear that it is working out the way it is! All the best of luck to you from here on!


Thank you!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Victim's box will be delivered Saturday! Biting my nails....i'm so unsure if they'll like it it's killing me.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Package #1 went out yesterday and hoping the second package will be ready to go out by Monday.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

oh Scaredy Kat, I am so sorry to hear about what you're going through. Happy to hear how things are running as smooth as can be after something like that though.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear Victim,

Betcha you thought I was going to flake on you right? I managed to drag myself over to Frankie's Lab™ shipping department today, got the stuff packed... well, packed and then repacked because there wasn't enough padding the first time I went there apparently and the minions weren't going to let it go without lots more in there so you get a BONUS of lots of wadded up sales papers and plastic bags - I know that's going to be what you _really_ covet out of this reap, right? 

So it's on its way, due to arrive somewhere up North-ish from me and slightly to the hmmm... right? Left? Diagonally? Oh well, just be glad I'm not the one in charge of actually traveling there to deliver! 

Oh, but be on the lookout on Tuesday for the minions in the FedEx truck! You can't miss the package... it's got me and my fave guy on it among other things. And in true Frankenstein style, the box has a ton of tape holding it together just like Frankie's stitches... I swear that was an artistic choice and not because I was freaking out about the box and got overzealous with the tape gun.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Love that awesome-looking mailing box, Frankie's Girl!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

We got McBernes box for his victim off today. A day late but glad it wasn't later than that. Now the waiting game for his victim to get their box and McBernes to get his.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

My victim was REAPED!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> Betcha you thought I was going to flake on you right? I managed to drag myself over to Frankie's Lab™ shipping department today, got the stuff packed... well, packed and then repacked because there wasn't enough padding the first time I went there apparently and the minions weren't going to let it go without lots more in there so you get a BONUS of lots of wadded up sales papers and plastic bags - I know that's going to be what you _really_ covet out of this reap, right?
> 
> ...


"North-ish"!!!! NOOOOOOO! That's my box, it's perfect for me! Wahhhh!_ *sniff*
_


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I want ALL these awesome boxes!!! Okay, I'll settle for one of them!! Great job everyone!!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

Dear victim: You will be reaped TOMORROW!!!! Hope you like!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I happened to hear a secret from someone...the secret is, is that someone has a box sitting on their porch that they may not have noticed, yet! I'm told that everyone who has not been reaped should go check their porches, right now!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_To my Victim:

I notice you get lots of parcels from fans. Ironically, this year I did some things I normally don't do because of unforeseen circumstances at my home. I didn't decorate your box unfortunately, but I did put a card in your parcel identifying myself and mentioning "Secret Reaper". When you get your goodies, I hope you can identify them as your reap and not as another box of items from an adoring fan you have. Your delivery is scheduled for Saturday._


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Victim I still can't see any progress on your package. Every time I drop at the mail center near me it is as if it goes into the Twilight Zone. But, it is coming. I did not mail Priority so it will take a few days. I just couldn't justify it almost doubling in price to arrive a couple of days earlier. It is so weird that sometimes it is not much more and other times it is double!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I have my packaged shipped for my victim  and I got Reaped! Photos to come in the other thread.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

For the next couple of days they are still looking for people to join the second secret reaper. I changed my mind and decided to sign up.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ghouliet said:


> For the next couple of days they are still looking for people to join the second secret reaper. I changed my mind and decided to sign up.


I want to so bad! I just don't think I will have time, I have so much going on the next couple month's! :/


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm still waffling on whether I can do the 2nd reaper. We have until the 20th (Tuesday) I think, so I hope I figure it out soon.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Somebody will be getting reaped today!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for their condolences on the loss of our beloved black lab Tipsy. 



jb1sb2 said:


> So sorry to hear that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can relate to that as I've been spraying disinfectant and using hand sanitizer every time I turn around. Little one got by with just the sniffles but now hubby's getting it too. 

Losing our lab was a shock as she's never had any problems other than slowing down a bit over the past year. We expected her brother to go first as he's had three episodes of extreme lethargy only to be up and walking around the yard the next morning. 



kmeyer1313 said:


> I need to apologize to my victim for not teasing you more on this thread this past week, and unfortunately mailing out your package a couple of days past the shipping deadline. Our dog passed away suddenly Friday night/Saturday morning, and it's been hard on us, especially my poor hubby. That dog was his baby, and he's lost two dogs in three years now, so he's not taking this well.  I just have one thing to add to your collection of scary and joy to bring it all together, and then I'll be shipping it all out...including the teaser I meant to send out earlier before all this happened.
> 
> So you have a brief respite of mailman stalking for a couple of days....


My condolences to you and your hubby. Even though we've lost several pets over the years, it never gets easy.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> Victim's box will be delivered Saturday! Biting my nails....i'm so unsure if they'll like it it's killing me.


You are super close to us Kenneth


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

jb1sb2 said:


> I want to so bad! I just don't think I will have time, I have so much going on the next couple month's! :/


I have to agree. I want to but came down to the wire with this one as well without having the time


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

According to my sleuthing calculations, four people (at least) should be getting reaped today! 


_Dear Assigned Reaper, if you are unable to reap this year please let Bethene know as soon as possible so she can assign me a Rescue Reaper. They need to get started cause I have a [email protected] list._


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Just finished working on one item and hoping it will be dry enough for paint tomorrow. 

I've been debating the second reaper as well. I really want to but already running behind on this one and haven't been keeping up on the forum very well this time.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am not at home  but I heard I was reaped!!!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Tannasgach said:


> According to my sleuthing calculations, four people (at least) should be getting reaped today!
> 
> 
> _Dear Assigned Reaper, if you are unable to reap this year please let Bethene know as soon as possible so she can assign me a Rescue Reaper. They need to get started cause I have a [email protected] list._


Isn't it a bit quick to assume they can't reap? The deadline was the 15th, so we are only two days past that. Don't mean to be snippy, but it just seems a bit presumptious to assume they can't reap when it is only 2 days past the deadline. (I'm not your reaper, btw but I am someone who did send out on the deadline to my own victim. I would hate to think people are being impatient and assuming the worst just two days past the mailing deadline)


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!

If my computer will cooperate I will get my pics up ASAP in the pic thread.

Photobucket is being GINORMOUS P.I.T.A. lately & they've put up ads that seem to get around AdBlock so it's being suuuuper slow but I also think that it's my broke-a$$ computer too. The new one should be here next week & I can't wait.


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

VICTIM! USPS tells me you've been reaped! Check your mail!!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

kmeyer, condolences on your dog.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I know of several people, not just on the forum, who have lost pets very recently. My condolences go out to all.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

Went to old trailer to grab some stuff because today is MOVING DAY, and I was reaped! pictures soon! I loved everything and thank you so much reaper, you made my already awesome day, better. By the way, closed on new home yesterday! Woohoo!


----------



## lawrie (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, due to a Minion (Post Office) Strike in the UK, my Victim will have to wait a little longer. It will be in the post on Monday before it wings its way across the Atlantic Ocean to its fate. So dearest victim, you will have to wait a little while yet. But then, waiting is the best part, isnt it..?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My victim's packages have reached the destination sort facility. Still expected for Tuesday delivery. But at least I know they made it to the East Coast. That's right, the East Coast. That's a hint.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Some unfortunate victim should be getting a package today hahahahaha the reaper has been watching you!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

moony_1 said:


> Isn't it a bit quick to assume they can't reap? The deadline was the 15th, so we are only two days past that. Don't mean to be snippy, but it just seems a bit presumptious to assume they can't reap when it is only 2 days past the deadline. (I'm not your reaper, btw but I am someone who did send out on the deadline to my own victim. I would hate to think people are being impatient and assuming the worst just two days past the mailing deadline)


Oh honey, I was just joking. I wasn't being serious. Maybe my sense of humor doesn't translate well on a forum. No disrespect intended to my Reaper or Bethene.

_(cross moony off my list of possible reapers)_ 
joking, just joking!  I don't even have a list and I certainly have no clue as to whom my Reaper is.

Actually, I'm perfectly fine even if I don't get reaped; I have so much fun participating and putting together a victim's package, that's what it's all about. I'm home on vacation this week and apparently I have too much time on my hands. My apologies if I offended anyone with any of my recent posts in the last couple of days.

_Somebody please pass me a cocktail - well, I am on vacation_.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lizzy and kmeyer, I am so sorry to hear about your doggies ...sending many hugs to you both!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got a text update finally on my Vic's package. Expected delivery Thursday. Someone to the east of me will be Reaped.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

just check on my victims package...it has only made it about a two hour drive from where I live. &#55357;&#56853; Hopefully it makes more progress next week as it has a decent journey to make...approximately 1200 kms (yes that is a hint but what direction!?!?!)


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Somebody got a package today and apparently hasn't seen it._


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

ScaredyKat said:


> Went to old trailer to grab some stuff because today is MOVING DAY, and I was reaped! pictures soon! I loved everything and thank you so much reaper, you made my already awesome day, better. By the way, closed on new home yesterday! Woohoo!


Congratulations! So glad to hear good news! I hope you got things to decorate your new place with!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

lawrie said:


> Well, due to a Minion (Post Office) Strike in the UK, my Victim will have to wait a little longer. It will be in the post on Monday before it wings its way across the Atlantic Ocean to its fate. So dearest victim, you will have to wait a little while yet. But then, waiting is the best part, isnt it..?


Dang Minions ! I'm sure it's worth the wait, and I'm happy to see someone from over seas playing!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

im the goddess said:


> My victim's packages have reached the destination sort facility. Still expected for Tuesday delivery. But at least I know they made it to the East Coast. That's right, the East Coast. That's a hint.


Dang! Not me! I checked my porch just in case though.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Oh honey, I was just joking. I wasn't being serious. Maybe my sense of humor doesn't translate well on a forum. No disrespect intended to my Reaper or Bethene.
> 
> _(cross moony off my list of possible reapers)_
> joking, just joking!  I don't even have a list and I certainly have no clue as to my Reaper is.
> ...


I knew you were joking, what's your poison? I'll make it a double. , since your on vacation.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> I knew you were joking, what's your poison? I'll make it a double. , since your on vacation.


Why thank you Lady A, I appreciate that. Since it is vay-cay let's go tropical and get our Freaky Tikis on! 







Drinks all around!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm... Hoping that package left on someone's porch yesterday was discovered. 

Second package won't be going out til Tuesday at the soonest. Piece is drying sloooow and I managed to knock my can of spray sealer on the porch and break the entire nozzle off in the middle of spraying another piece.  That's what happens when you rush trying to beat the rain. I could run to town and get another can but I have to go tomorrow anyway and although the antibiotics have helped immensely, my head is still a bit foggy today.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

McBernes computer is still in the shop. For some reason the PO decided that they wanted to take his victims box to Florida before it goes to his victims place of residence. Hopefully there will be no more hiccups and it will get to his victim swiftly.


----------



## ScaryMars (Oct 8, 2014)

UPS has scheduled my victim's delivery for tomorrow. I can't wait!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

There seems like there were a couple or three packages delivered this weekend that have not been found. I've looked. Nothing at my door.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

im the goddess said:


> There seems like there were a couple or three packages delivered this weekend that have not been found. I've looked. Nothing at my door.


Same here unless the mail person delivered it across the street which has happened a few times before with packages.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Why thank you Lady A, I appreciate that. Since it is vay-cay let's go tropical and get our Freaky Tikis on!
> View attachment 325441
> 
> Drinks all around!


Love it! I just sat down to breakfast, but as the song goes, "It's five o'clock somewhere!"


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Popping int o say hi and reassure everyone I"m okay  

Started a new job and the hours are killing me, so between that, time with Sir and friends and life .... not much internet time lately! LOL 

Dearest victim .... I have your goodies and they will be mailed out this week (have to wait till payday - confounded finances! LOL) 

To MY reaper - i received another goodie from you! An AMAZING witch brooch/cameo/pin earlier this week that I love! Need to figure out how to get the picture from my phone on here! I LOVE IT! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

When Sir was here last week, I had him haul up my halloween stuff from the shed, and started to go through it. Major repair year. Vicky (grandin roads venetian victoria) is in rough shape and her stand/frame basically (somehow) destroyed, so next week I'll be going to home depot to see about fixing up something to get her to stand. This morning I fixed (all by myself!!!!!) the electronics in gretchen (my ORIGINAL witch) so shes working properly. Ran tests on a bunch of lights and other stuff, found a new prop from spirit that I might get at the beginning of the month. 

Last weekend Sir dug my portal to hell and I will be working on it as the month goes on. 

The office I work at is in downtown, and we have two large shop windows facing the street that I get to decorate for halloween and xmas - so excited and trying to figure out what I can spare to use for those.

oh .... and I"m getting married next year. small detail  LOL


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

[
Witchymom, congratulations on getting married. The year will go past really fast. Keep us up to date on the plans.


QUOTE=MrsMcbernes;1957113]McBernes computer is still in the shop. For some reason the PO decided that they wanted to take his victims box to Florida before it goes to his victims place of residence. Hopefully there will be no more hiccups and it will get to his victim swiftly.[/QUOTE]

What is it about Florida and the post office. My package spent two days there. Both I and my victim live in the mid-west, Next time I'm going to mail myself so I can spend two days in Florida.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

scareme said:


> [
> Witchymom, congratulations on getting married. The year will go past really fast. Keep us up to date on the plans.


meh, nothing special. back yard and beer. lots of beer. and jack. cause what the **** do we think we're doing  LOLOLOL

we're pretty simple LOLOLOL


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats on the new job and the wedding. I have Venetian Victoria, and I bet you can replace the pole with PVC. Just get the thick stuff, I know there is a special name for it, but don't know what it is.


witchymom said:


> Popping int o say hi and reassure everyone I"m okay
> 
> Started a new job and the hours are killing me, so between that, time with Sir and friends and life .... not much internet time lately! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

im the goddess said:


> Congrats on the new job and the wedding. I have Venetian Victoria, and I bet you can replace the pole with PVC. Just get the thick stuff, I know there is a special name for it, but don't know what it is.


thanks and yeah thats what i was thinking.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I read it as being playfully impatient and kidding.  



Tannasgach said:


> Oh honey, I was just joking. I wasn't being serious. Maybe my sense of humor doesn't translate well on a forum. No disrespect intended to my Reaper or Bethene.
> 
> _(cross moony off my list of possible reapers)_
> joking, just joking!  I don't even have a list and I certainly have no clue as to whom my Reaper is.
> ...


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I keep reading about people whose package got delivered by victim hasn't gotten it yet.....I know its not me but I can't help but get up and go check out the window on my porch just in case! Doorbell rang earlier and I knew it couldn't be my reap as no Sunday deliveries....it was a delivery!! I forgot Amazon has started Sunday deliveries. No reap---but my Halloween costume has arrived!!

I think lots of people are getting reaped this week---can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I saw an amazon truck in my neighborhood this morning.


Witchful Thinking said:


> I keep reading about people whose package got delivered by victim hasn't gotten it yet.....I know its not me but I can't help but get up and go check out the window on my porch just in case! Doorbell rang earlier and I knew it couldn't be my reap as no Sunday deliveries....it was a delivery!! I forgot Amazon has started Sunday deliveries. No reap---but my Halloween costume has arrived!!
> 
> I think lots of people are getting reaped this week---can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Just checked the tracking website, looks like my victim should be getting their package tomorrow. Unless of course it goes to Florida for a few days first haha. I sure hope not!! I'm really nervous that I didn't wrap the package good enough with extra "stuffing" material, praying one of the items arrives in one piece!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Leaving son by door to watch for the box. I wonder if the woodland creatures took our package.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> I read it as being playfully impatient and kidding.


Thank you Witchful Thinking.  
I was horrified (and not in a good way) to think that anyone thought I was seriously asking for a Rescue Reaper.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I've gotta feeling that someone is getting reaped today! Not sure who, but I'm sure someone!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well the little one and I are heading to town to shop and for a mini celebration as she's 18 months old today!  Whew but time does fly.

While I hope my victim pops in with an update, I'm also anxiously awaiting my reaping as well.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Have fun with the baby. Happy 18 months, little one.


lizzyborden said:


> Well the little one and I are heading to town to shop and for a mini celebration as she's 18 months old today!  Whew but time does fly.
> 
> While I hope my victim pops in with an update, I'm also anxiously awaiting my reaping as well.


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

My victim's package is set to be delivered today! Eek I'm nervous.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Word on the street is.... there is a package out for delivery....


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Waiting waiting waiting is the worst part. At least my victim received their reap and was happy with what she received. Not my Reaper has to worry about me


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh and I believe someone has something sitting on their porch....


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

nhh said:


> Oh and I believe someone has something sitting on their porch....


Dang it! I just got home and there's nothing on my porch.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm at work and just got a message that there is a box waiting for me at home... Not sure if it is something I ordered orrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr MY SECRET REAPER BOX!! Come on five oclock!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

This humidity is killing me! After three days of sitting in front of fans, one item is still not completely dry!  I think it's time to play the wicked witch and stuff something into the oven for a few hours.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Thought this was fitting for those waiting for their package or to see if their victim got theirs!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MacabreWeb said:


> Thought this was fitting for those waiting for their package or to see if their victim got theirs!


Thank you. Now I'll have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the day.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nothing on our porch either


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

My Dearest Victim:

I have received word from the night stalkers...they tell me they will deliver your package on Wednesday! I hope you find it worth the wait.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang I am not home. Hope one of the deliveries is for me. Lol


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dear victim...so far so good. Your package has gone a bit further. Says it is on time and arrival will be thursday!!!


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

It's on the porch for you, victim! :-D


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

~Clears throat~

Puts on cheesy red curly wig.


_singing:_

_Tomorrow, tomorrow, someone is gettin' reaped
Tomorrow...
It's only a day aaaaawaaaaaay!_

/cheese


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay.. which one of you is my Reaper??!! With all the locations hidden, I can't figure it out and I REALLY want to give you a proper "thank you"


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

The box I sent out is listed as delivered today. I hope my Victim received it all without incident & will comment soon that it arrived.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

**twiddling thumbs**

Maybe today will be the day???


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

I was reaped! It'll take me a bit to upload pics. I got stuff I needed!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Packages on the truck for delivery. Someone should be reaped today!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Scaredycat, I'm so sorry to hear about the fire, but I'm glad you have a new home so soon! Here's hoping for stress-free settling in!

lizzieborden, I'm sorry to hear about your dog - and you're right - it doesn't get any easier...

Thank you to all who left words of condolence about our furry family member....it helped to know that others out there care...

Oh victim of mine, start stalking your mailbox and your porch, cause your package was mailed out yesterday! According to the receipt, delivery time is projected for Monday the 26th, but I'm going to have words with the Great Pumpkin to see if he can speed things along....after all, you're only a few states away! 

Wait, was that a giveaway? Maybe.....*evil grin*....course, I'm in the southernmost state, so you only have half the country to consider....have fun with that....

And I was reaped!!! I will post pics on Thursday, as I close tonight and I have work and haunt tomorrow (in the same day - yep, I'm crazy), so I will not be anywhere near my computer....but thank you so much Windborn - I loved everything!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been reaped. Due to lack of time, I'll post the pics later this week. Thanks again.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dear Victim,

IT IS ON THE TRUCK... COMING TO YOUR TOWN... OUT FOR NO GOOD (and delivery). 

If you live in a town just barely outside of a large-ish city metro, but far enough out to have it's own name on your address label... 
this MIGHT be your day of REAPING-ENING. And no, that isn't a real word.  

Confusingly yours, 
~FG


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Another earworm for everyone waiting, both victims and reapers!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Waiting for my package is driving me up the wall!


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Patiently waiting...I'm trying not to stalk the mailman...


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh victim my victim! Your package is currently in Washington! (state) still says on time for delivery by the 22 end of day! So where could it be going in that time? Hmmmmm ponder ponder ponder!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Still patiently waiting for mine as well. Passing the time by decorateing.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> IT IS ON THE TRUCK... COMING TO YOUR TOWN... OUT FOR NO GOOD (and delivery).
> 
> ...


It's got to be mine. I live just outside a large-ish metro area and our city has its own name.


Oh, and someone's been reaped today. Packages delivered.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Just checked the tracking and our victim should get two boxes tomorrow. This reaper is nervous, nervous, nervous!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Dear Victim,
> 
> IT IS ON THE TRUCK... COMING TO YOUR TOWN... OUT FOR NO GOOD (and delivery).
> 
> ...


That could be me, too!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

It's waiting OUTSIDE YOUR FRONT DOOR!!

(check your porches people!  )


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Just ran out and checked and....nothing. There is always tomorrow!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm on my way home to check.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

oopsy....double post. I'll just say Happy Haunting


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

This Reaper has been so fun. I loved my victim and I had a super fantastic Reaper. Sikntwizted really knocked it out of the park. I love checking in with you guys. "My People" You all make me happy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I mailed on deadline day and mailed regular instead of Priority due to the huge cost difference. It first showed that delivery would be this Thursday and now it is showing Friday. 

Oh well, it is coming---I promise. I have been so swamped with life that I have not commented much. I have been looking at all the goodies on my phone daily, and promise to sit down and go back through and make some comments. Wow, there is so much to love.

Many of you know that my sister had a stroke last month and is unable to live on her own any longer. She has been in a nursing home here in town and I have spent a lot of time with her trying to get her accustomed to this new curve that life threw to her. Anyway, due to several factors, her DIL is flying in tomorrow to rent a van and take her back to Arizona to live with her and Barbara's son. So, it has been a very whirl wind month or so. 

I have loved seeing everything, but it is just too hard to post from my phone. Great stuff in each post.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I am guessing McBernes victim should be getting reaped soon. Their package is about 2 hours away from them now. So Soon Victim very soon. (McBernes Laptop is STILL in the shop. Starting to think they have decided to keep it.)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well just got word from UPS that my victim should be reaped!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Frankie's Girl said:


> It's waiting OUTSIDE YOUR FRONT DOOR!!
> 
> (check your porches people!  )


Saw it when I got home from work.You did an AMAZING JOB is all I can say


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Dear Victim:

I have just received word that your package is in your area and out for delivery. They assure me that they will make the delivery by the end of the day.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

My package is still set to arrive tomorrow for my victim. Currently it is in Portland, Oregon. I wish it would pick up some voodoo doughnuts to send my way but I doubt it will happen ? I do think it is fitting that my reaper will get their package on the first day of fall though! Yay! Hopefully they like it and it will be a good welcome fall surprise!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I apologize to my victim as the reaper is running late this year. We have had 100% humidity here for months it seems and had a heck of a time waiting for your gifts to dry so I could box them up. It is on it's way! Hope the extra waiting time will be worth it.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a fun new t shirt, my Stephen King themed package from NerdBlock, AND a new iphone 7 all coming in the mail right now, and what I'm *most* excited about is my reaping! And that's the one I can't obsessively track, darn it.


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking at the picture thread for the 1st big reaper has me so jazzed about the 2nd reaper! I can't wait to get started! :-D


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

Someone has been delivered a package....Victim, check your porch!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been reaped!!! I promised my boys I would wait until they were done dance class today until I open it. I was gone on a field trip with my youngest's class this afternoon then bam! Got home to a huge box on the front porch. Thank you reaper! This was just the pick me up I need today too! I have been in a big funk lately and hubs out of town last night meant no sleep for me so it was a particularly rough day. (my parchment paper roll ended up in the microwave...oops!) can't wait for the break in the boys dance classes tonight so we can open it up!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I apologize to my victim as the reaper is running late this year. We have had 100% humidity here for months it seems and had a heck of a time waiting for your gifts to dry so I could box them up. It is on it's way! Hope the extra waiting time will be worth it.


Having the same problem here but my piece has dried, been painted and I was just about to seal it when I thought I'd better check and see if the hole I cut in it was big enough for what needed to go inside. Of course it was too small, so out with the dremel and problem solved. Now I have to touch up the paint and let it dry and hope to seal it early in the morning. Looks like I'll be shipping Friday now.  just hope my victim thinks it was worth the wait.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOh dear VIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICTIM

my little friend here says he paid you a visit. 

mwahahaha!!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been reaped!!! I promised my boys I would wait until they were done dance class today until I open it. I was gone on a field trip with my youngest's class this afternoon then bam! Got home to a huge box on the front porch. Thank you reaper! This was just the pick me up I need today too! I have been in a big funk lately and hubs out of town last night meant no sleep for me so it was a particularly rough day. (my parchment paper roll ended up in the microwave...oops!) can't wait for the break in the boys dance classes tonight so we can open it up!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Been up since 5 am doing final touch-ups on my problem piece and just finished sealing it. So off I go for a few hours and keeping my fingers crossed that it's ready to box up and go in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

IT IS OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!! Victim, it should be there today, so Happy first day of fall!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone to the east of Rexas has a package out for delivery today. Hmmmm wonder who that is for?


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Oh so patiently :-D


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Great fall weather today, I'm so ready for this season. So many cool reaps, my "mental list of things to make or buy" just gets longer & longer!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Someone is getting reaped today


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

MrsMcbernes said:


> Someone is getting reaped today


I hope it's me!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

kbpkitty said:


> I hope it's me!


No, me! Pick me!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

According to the tracking number someone has now officially been reaped.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

MrsMcbernes said:


> According to the tracking number someone has now officially been reaped.


Well I guess it's not me as our mail still hasn't ran today and the part we are expecting for our truck is showing "out for delivery." 
Edited to add: nope definitely not me, just found the package we expected and nothing else


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I dropped my victims last package off at the PO earlier today, so looks like there will be another reaping Monday! Oh and the first package was found and accounted for too! With so many packages going missing, I feared it might have gotten swiped off of someone's porch. 

Now it's time to concentrate on the second reaper!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Just checked my mail and found a notification saying Canada Post tried to deliver a parcel to me but I didn't answer the phone. I've answered the phone every time it rang today; I promise no calls came from Canada Post. 

Since the only packaging I'm expecting is the one from my Reaper I figured I'd let the poor dear know that it's arrived in my city but I can't get it until Monday. Blame the post for the lack of pictures, not me. I promise that as soon as I get it home I'll photograph everything


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

The reaper will be visiting someone where it's always warm tomorrow


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I mailed on deadline day and mailed regular instead of Priority due to the huge cost difference. It first showed that delivery would be this Thursday and now it is showing Friday.
> 
> Oh well, it is coming---I promise. I have been so swamped with life that I have not commented much. I have been looking at all the goodies on my phone daily, and promise to sit down and go back through and make some comments. Wow, there is so much to love.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your sister! I hope that everything gets better from here!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

My victim's package is in their state! It's due to arrive tomorrow. I only hope that it arrives undamaged, and it's not difficult to reassemble with my poor directions and chicken-scratch handwriting. 

I do need to say that after I cut and measured everything, and assembled it, I found that the main component no longer worked (it's electrical). Soooo, I kind of had to re-gift something that I'd gotten from another reap...which is what gave me the idea to make one for this reap. 

However, I did keep the "dressings" and parts that came with the original, and I only re-gifted the base of it. The dressings and parts that I sent are new, and they're the ones that I intended to use with the base that I'd purchased. I guess it got wet in one of our basement floods, and it didn't occur to me to double check it before building this thing!

I will find another base and rebuild my original gift, because I love it so much--and so do all of the kids! I just wasn't able to find a new base during the time frame. I know that I will find one, and I'm actually on the lookout for two, because I'd like to have one on each side of the cemetery.  They are always in the stores, until I actually need one. Then, they hide, because they know that I will greedily dismantle and re-purpose them! That's my theory, anyway.

I also apologize for not sending the gifts sooner. I am a bad, bad budgeter!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok, so I Private Messaged my Victim after hearing nothing all last weekend (after the package was delivered last friday). I wanted to know she got it at least. Maybe if she likes the gifts? I also warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, zilch. Nada......so I posted what I sent my victim. I sent two teasers, I bought a good amount of smaller stuff, made labels for bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels, made a Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew spider webs all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers! Packed it all up and off to the post office it went. I payed twice what I could have paid so my victim would get her package three days quicker....... and I don't even get a thank you! This really bothers me! Many of us put so much time, energy, talent, creativity and money into the Reaper! I didn't want any praise, just a thank you, I got my gifts. I mean if you can send a PM to Bethene to sign up, you can send a thank you to your Reaper to show even a small amount of appreciation! I have a suggestion for next year, knowing it can be cumbersome. I think the Members who are excited and involved in this every year should be in a seperate hat and get each others names for the Reaper. Then the rest who just don't put in the effort through the whole thing can get each others names. That seems fair to me. I mean to end on a positive note, I wasn't abandoned this year like I l was for my first Reaper last year! (Rescue reapers are amazing people! And my reaper this year was fantastic!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Jb1sb2, I think you have a right to be frustrated. There is a lot of effort put into picking out gifts, making things, and mailing it on time. I agree that if we can
send a PM to join, we can send a PM to thank someone. I haven't looked, but I think it's in the opening paragraph that we thank and take pictures (and post them) Its to bad she didn't respond to your pm, you did give her an opportunity to respond. I believe you also said she has a YouTube channel about halloween. She sounds busy, but if she did receive your package, She should acknowledge it. A little manners go a long way.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Jb1sb2, I think you have a right to be frustrated. There is a lot of effort put into picking out gifts, making things, and mailing it on time. I agree that if we can
> send a PM to join, we can send a PM to thank someone. I haven't looked, but I think it's in the opening paragraph that we thank and take pictures (and post them) Its to bad she didn't respond to your pm, you did give her an opportunity to respond. I believe you also said she has a YouTube channel about halloween. She sounds busy, but if she did receive your package, She should acknowledge it. A little manners go a long way.


It is frustrating, but Halloween will go on!







I certainly was raised to have manners. I just don't get how people can do the things they do. It takes all kinds of kinds I guess. The youtube lady was someone elses victim, she was saying that lady hadn't said anything to her either. My Victim is a yankee so I will blame it on that.... LOL! Just kidding!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

JB1SB2 it does suck. My very first reaper didn't resppnd at all. And it was almost enough to keep me from doing it again. But I took a chance and have never looked back! My only problem with putting the more active people in a hat is that then folks like me would get the shaft haha. I look forward to reaper every year but unfortunately don't get to be super active daily on the forum. I do always message my reaper though with a thank you. Last year I forgot to post pics though as I was recovering from surgery. I know it's frustrating, but sometimes life really does get away from us. It sucks but we have no idea what circumstances have arisen for our victims that haven't responded. (currently haven't heard from mine either). I always try to give the benefit of the doubt, as I know posting pics slipped my mind last year. Maybe a death in the family, depression, who knows. I hope they do respond eventually though, when whatever they are doing settles. And if not, send me their address so I can go swipe that sam. I guarantee you I would say thank you! &#55357;&#56845; haha


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

at end of all this,, and every one has their gifts, been rescued if needed, etc, I want every one who had a victim who did not acknowledge your gifts in ANY way, not just didn't post pictures, because some times folks have issues, but if they didn't even say thank you, message me and make sure to tell me who they are,. I will file them and when next year rolls around, will say something to them about it , not sure what or how now, but by then I should think of something,


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

bethene said:


> at end of all this,, and every one has their gifts, been rescued if needed, etc, I want every one who had a victim who did not acknowledge your gifts in ANY way, not just didn't post pictures, because some times folks have issues, but if they didn't even say thank you, message me and make sure to tell me who they are,. I will file them and when next year rolls around, will say something to them about it , not sure what or how now, but by then I should think of something,


Thank you Bethene! You are, as always, our halloween doll! ❤


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

Someone's gift is out for delivery today! Is it your's?


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I Private Messaged my Victim after hearing nothing all last weekend (after the package was delivered last friday). I wanted to know she hot it at least. Maybe if she likes the gifts? I also warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, zilch. Nada......so I posted what I sent my victim. I bought a good amount of smaller stuff, made labels for bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels, made a Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew spider webs all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers! Packed it all up and off to the post office it went. I payed twice what I could have paid so my victim would get her package three days quicker....... and I don't even get a thank you! This really bothers me! Many of us put so much time, energy, talent, creativity and money into the Reaper! I didn't want any praise, just a thank you, I got my gifts. I mean if you can send a PM to Bethene to sign up, you can send a thank you to your Reaper to show even a small amount of appreciation! I have a suggestion for next year, knowing it can be cumbersome. I think the Members who are excited and involved in this every year should be in a seperate hat and get each others names for the Reaper. Then the rest who just don't put in the effort through the whole thing can get each others names. That seems fair to me. I mean to end on a positive note, I wasn't abandoned this year like I l was for my first Reaper last year! (Rescue reapers are amazing people! And my reaper this year was fantastic!)


I have experienced the same over the years. It seems to happen to me though in the 2nd reaper exchange. I still to this day don't know if my victim ever received their gifts. In fact before Bethene became that wonderful person who keeps track and spends so much time on the reaper exchange I sent my gift and whoever had me never sent anything and their wasn't a rescue reaper back then.  I hesitated to sign up after that but honestly I have made some pretty incredible friends outside of the Halloween forum because of the Reaper exchange and to not participate every year would feel weird not too. Sorry for what's happened. Hopefully you get a Thank you soon. If not I am more than willing to be your victim...again.. Would you consider doing a tutorial on that Sam? Or sell one to someone who has no clue what they are doing currently trying to make him before Halloween  SO awesome!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

purpleferrets3 said:


> I have experienced the same over the years. It seems to happen to me though in the 2nd reaper exchange. I still to this day don't know if my victim ever received their gifts. In fact before Bethene became that wonderful person who keeps track and spends so much time on the reaper exchange I sent my gift and whoever had me never sent anything and their wasn't a rescue reaper back then.  I hesitated to sign up after that but honestly I have made some pretty incredible friends outside of the Halloween forum because of the Reaper exchange and to not participate every year would feel weird not too. Sorry for what's happened. Hopefully you get a Thank you soon. If not I am more than willing to be your victim...again.. Would you consider doing a tutorial on that Sam? Or sell one to someone who has no clue what they are doing currently trying to make him before Halloween  SO awesome!


Agree! A tutorial would be lovely!!!


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Good news, Reaper! Turns out Canada Post lied AGAIN when they said the package wouldn't be available for pick-up until Monday: it's waiting for me at the post office right now!  Gonna head out in a few to go pick it up and possibly run some other errands and then I'll be back with PICTURES!  (Can you tell how excited I am? Hahaha...)

Also, jb1sb2, I'm sorry to hear about how un-responsive your victim has been. For what it's worth, your gifts to them were amazing! Add me to the list of people who love that Sam...


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

moony_1 said:


> JB1SB2 it does suck. My very first reaper didn't resppnd at all. And it was almost enough to keep me from doing it again. But I took a chance and have never looked back! My only problem with putting the more active people in a hat is that then folks like me would get the shaft haha. I look forward to reaper every year but unfortunately don't get to be super active daily on the forum. I do always message my reaper though with a thank you. Last year I forgot to post pics though as I was recovering from surgery. I know it's frustrating, but sometimes life really does get away from us. It sucks but we have no idea what circumstances have arisen for our victims that haven't responded. (currently haven't heard from mine either). I always try to give the benefit of the doubt, as I know posting pics slipped my mind last year. Maybe a death in the family, depression, who knows. I hope they do respond eventually though, when whatever they are doing settles. And if not, send me their address so I can go swipe that sam. I guarantee you I would say thank you! &#55357;&#56845; haha


Thanks! LOL! I understand things come up. I just don't think it takes much effort to send a quick thank you. Oh well though, it is what it is.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

bethene said:


> at end of all this,, and every one has their gifts, been rescued if needed, etc, I want every one who had a victim who did not acknowledge your gifts in ANY way, not just didn't post pictures, because some times folks have issues, but if they didn't even say thank you, message me and make sure to tell me who they are,. I will file them and when next year rolls around, will say something to them about it , not sure what or how now, but by then I should think of something,


Thanks Bethene! You already do so much for the Reaper, sorry to add an issue to deal with.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

purpleferrets3 said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I Private Messaged my Victim after hearing nothing all last weekend (after the package was delivered last friday). I wanted to know she hot it at least. Maybe if she likes the gifts? I also warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, zilch. Nada......so I posted what I sent my victim. I bought a good amount of smaller stuff, made labels for bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels, made a Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew spider webs all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers! Packed it all up and off to the post office it went. I payed twice what I could have paid so my victim would get her package three days quicker....... and I don't even get a thank you! This really bothers me! Many of us put so much time, energy, talent, creativity and money into the Reaper! I didn't want any praise, just a thank you, I got my gifts. I mean if you can send a PM to Bethene to sign up, you can send a thank you to your Reaper to show even a small amount of appreciation! I have a suggestion for next year, knowing it can be cumbersome. I think the Members who are excited and involved in this every year should be in a seperate hat and get each others names for the Reaper. Then the rest who just don't put in the effort through the whole thing can get each others names. That seems fair to me. I mean to end on a positive note, I wasn't abandoned this year like I l was for my first Reaper last year! (Rescue reapers are amazing people! And my reaper this year was fantastic!)
> ...


 This message really made me smile. At the end of the day there are way to many really nice people on here to let the the small things bother me. I will participate every year as long as I can! Thanks! You were a fabulous Victim! I am pretty busy with other projects, but I will see what I can do. He was a lot of fun to make! Thanks again!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

JoyfulCrow said:


> Good news, Reaper! Turns out Canada Post lied AGAIN when they said the package wouldn't be available for pick-up until Monday: it's waiting for me at the post office right now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Glad your package is available now! Enjoy it!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

bethene said:


> at end of all this,, and every one has their gifts, been rescued if needed, etc, I want every one who had a victim who did not acknowledge your gifts in ANY way, not just didn't post pictures, because some times folks have issues, but if they didn't even say thank you, message me and make sure to tell me who they are,. I will file them and when next year rolls around, will say something to them about it , not sure what or how now, but by then I should think of something,


I would just like to mention that CreepingShadow & Spookerstar are still on vacation, I know they were still expecting a package, and will be back at the end of this week. I know they will tear into it as soon as they get it!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

McBernes got his reaper gift. He is working on putting part of it together now and then hopefully we will get pictures up. Thanks so much Lair Mistress.


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I Private Messaged my Victim after hearing nothing all last weekend (after the package was delivered last friday). I wanted to know she got it at least. Maybe if she likes the gifts? I also warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, zilch. Nada......so I posted what I sent my victim. I sent two teasers, I bought a good amount of smaller stuff, made labels for bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels, made a Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew spider webs all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers! Packed it all up and off to the post office it went. I payed twice what I could have paid so my victim would get her package three days quicker....... and I don't even get a thank you! This really bothers me! Many of us put so much time, energy, talent, creativity and money into the Reaper! I didn't want any praise, just a thank you, I got my gifts. I mean if you can send a PM to Bethene to sign up, you can send a thank you to your Reaper to show even a small amount of appreciation! I have a suggestion for next year, knowing it can be cumbersome. I think the Members who are excited and involved in this every year should be in a seperate hat and get each others names for the Reaper. Then the rest who just don't put in the effort through the whole thing can get each others names. That seems fair to me. I mean to end on a positive note, I wasn't abandoned this year like I l was for my first Reaper last year! (Rescue reapers are amazing people! And my reaper this year was fantastic!)


I hope there is a good reason as to the silence. I seen what you posted and it is all awesome, I ADORE that Sam you made!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

jb1sb2 said:


> The youtube lady was someone elses victim, she was saying that lady hadn't said anything to her either. !


That victim was my victim a few years back. Not a word. Not a private message, not a visitor's message. Not a post. Nothing. It really hurt.
It really is beyond bad manners. It's a deliberate snub and it's awful.


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

MacabreWeb said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, so I Private Messaged my Victim after hearing nothing all last weekend (after the package was delivered last friday). I wanted to know she got it at least. Maybe if she likes the gifts? I also warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, zilch. Nada......so I posted what I sent my victim. I sent two teasers, I bought a good amount of smaller stuff, made labels for bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels, made a Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew spider webs all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers! Packed it all up and off to the post office it went. I payed twice what I could have paid so my victim would get her package three days quicker....... and I don't even get a thank you! This really bothers me! Many of us put so much time, energy, talent, creativity and money into the Reaper! I didn't want any praise, just a thank you, I got my gifts. I mean if you can send a PM to Bethene to sign up, you can send a thank you to your Reaper to show even a small amount of appreciation! I have a suggestion for next year, knowing it can be cumbersome. I think the Members who are excited and involved in this every year should be in a seperate hat and get each others names for the Reaper. Then the rest who just don't put in the effort through the whole thing can get each others names. That seems fair to me. I mean to end on a positive note, I wasn't abandoned this year like I l was for my first Reaper last year! (Rescue reapers are amazing people! And my reaper this year was fantastic!)
> ...


I hope so too. Thanks so much!


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hilda said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > The youtube lady was someone elses victim, she was saying that lady hadn't said anything to her either. !
> ...


I don't get that. That lady is worse because she obviously has time to post lots of videos! At least send a thank you, I got my gifts. I would even take a thanks for trying but I hate it all! I did receive it though. LOL! I have been working on a project for myself all evening thinking maybe she is arachnophic and hated all the spiders or the Sam was too close to a doll, which was listed as a dislike of hers (admitedly while listening to music on my earphones and dancing while noone can see me..... hahaha!). Oh well, too busy to worry with it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I was Saki girl's reaper this year and some people in this reap commented on the poem I wrote and sent as a teaser. If anyone would like a copy of it I would be willing to send it to you in a pdf format. If interested pm me.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> I was Saki girl's reaper this year and some people in this reap commented on the poem I wrote and sent as a teaser. If anyone would like a copy of it I would be willing to send it to you in a pdf format. If interested pm me.


Ghouliet, I've started putting my tree together. I need to send the son to Lowes for two more strands of lights. But the tree skirt is already around the tree. I'll post pictures int he tree thread later today.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Well my victims last package is in their state and scheduled for delivery tomorrow and I have officially began working on the first project for the second reaper! Now to patiently wait for my reaping to arrive!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

jb1sb2 said:


> Ok, so I Private Messaged my Victim after hearing nothing all last weekend (after the package was delivered last friday). I wanted to know she got it at least. Maybe if she likes the gifts? I also warned my victim that I would be posting pictures today if she hadn't by now. I have heard nothing, zilch. Nada......so I posted what I sent my victim. I sent two teasers, I bought a good amount of smaller stuff, made labels for bottles (and filled them with goodies that matched the content labels, made a Sam prop ( from the movie Trick R Treat that she likes ) Individually bubble/paper wrapped each item, hot glued spiders on each package in the box, drew spider webs all over the box, then I finished that with spider stickers! Packed it all up and off to the post office it went. I payed twice what I could have paid so my victim would get her package three days quicker....... and I don't even get a thank you! This really bothers me! Many of us put so much time, energy, talent, creativity and money into the Reaper! I didn't want any praise, just a thank you, I got my gifts. I mean if you can send a PM to Bethene to sign up, you can send a thank you to your Reaper to show even a small amount of appreciation! I have a suggestion for next year, knowing it can be cumbersome. I think the Members who are excited and involved in this every year should be in a seperate hat and get each others names for the Reaper. Then the rest who just don't put in the effort through the whole thing can get each others names. That seems fair to me. I mean to end on a positive note, I wasn't abandoned this year like I l was for my first Reaper last year! (Rescue reapers are amazing people! And my reaper this year was fantastic!)


That sucks, I'm sorry that happened to you. 
Your Sam is one my fave things I've seen in the picture thread. I would have been running around the house squealing with delight, and I would have proudly posted the pictures here with a HUGE thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hilda said:


> That victim was my victim a few years back. Not a word. Not a private message, not a visitor's message. Not a post. Nothing. It really hurt.
> It really is beyond bad manners. It's a deliberate snub and it's awful.


Since there is such a pattern, they should be banned. I know it is hard on bethene to deal with these issues, but starting a list of offenders that she can keep would be a start.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Package is out for delivery!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Every time a truck drives by I get excited but alas I have not been reaped yet.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Had a notice in our mailbox that I had two packages at the post office and hubby offered to go them early tomorrow morning since they've already closed for the day. By chance I decided to check the tracking #s with an order for shipping supplies I had made for the business and of course it's darned old boxes and not my reaping.  Well at least we don't have to rush to the PO tomorrow as there's more boxes coming and they will wait until Wednesday when I have to go back to town.


----------



## kbpkitty (Jul 7, 2016)

Still waiting patiently! USPS has already delivered today. My husband is at home all day while I work and then go to show choir, so I'm hoping I'll get a text about something sinister and spooky darkening my doorway!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

katshead42 said:


> Every time a truck drives by I get excited but alas I have not been reaped yet.





kbpkitty said:


> Still waiting patiently! USPS has already delivered today. My husband is at home all day while I work and then go to show choir, so I'm hoping I'll get a text about something sinister and spooky darkening my doorway!


Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been teased and reaped!! 

Sorry for the late posting reaper (whoever you are...) I hope you weren't stressed out that you haven't heard from me until now. I was out in Vancouver for a pinball tournament this weekend and just walked in the door about an hour ago. I love everything and will hopefully be able to post some photos tonight sometime!  

Thank you!!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Eek! Just heard from my victim! They have been on the road but the package arrived at their folks' place safely! Now I am a bag of nerves hoping they like it! Safe travels victim!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kpkitty,yours is on the way....lizzy's also. Will double check on katshead42...


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

Another for us still waiting!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Your gifts are on the way too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like there a just a few left waiting, and they are all acounted for. That's good.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just a heads-up: will be releasing this thread back into the wild (unsticking it) around Oct. 2st. 

All reapers and victims, please check out the pics thread here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/148284-picture-thread-big-reaper-2016-a.html


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am waiting to here from one reaper......if I don't here by Saturday,will assign a rescue reaper


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

bethene said:


> I am waiting to here from one reaper......if I don't here by Saturday,will assign a rescue reaper


Is it who has me?


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

I still haven't figured out who my reaper was. You have been very sneaky, but I want you to know that I truly loved everything. Words can't explain how appreciative I am! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I know I have two more packages at the PO to pick up but since both of them are shipping supplies for the business, I didn't go pick them up this morning. Now I'm wondering if I made a mistake because if my reaping came today and it wouldn't fit in my mailbox, then I'll have to wait until Monday to get it! Ugh!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

It seems like there were a lot of tombstones given this reaping and also, a lot of reapers who didn't reveal themselves. Am I wrong? Did everyone figure out who their reaper was? This has been a fun reap. I know some are still waiting, and I will be watching for more pictures. Good job everyone. Thanks again Bethene for organizing.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Heading off to the post office soon as I have two packages to pick up from last week and two more that came in today. Hoping there might be a fifth package there for me too! . 

Edited to add that there were no packages other than the ones I went to pick up.  There's still hope though as UPS doesn't come this way for a few more hours yet and you never know when FedEx might show up.


----------

